# Tradire rende felici?



## Circe (28 Ottobre 2012)

Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


----------



## Non Registrato 2 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


no, non basta


----------



## Zod (28 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


Penso sia tipo un antidolorifico, fa passare il dolore per un pò, ma non cura la malattia, anzi la peggiora con gli effetti collaterali. Ma non sempre, dipende da caso a caso. In alcuni casi è solo un contentino, una caramella rubata.

S*B


----------



## JON (28 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo me no.

Ma va spezzata una lancia a favore dei traditori, per via della carenza di consapevolezze nel momento in cui perseguono i loro bisogni.

Un traditore non può ritenersi felice se le sue performance e i suoi bisogni deve soddisfarli sottobanco. C'è una sostanziale e determinante differenza tra il dare sfogo ai propri sentimenti in maniera del tutto libera o lecita e farlo invece come un ladro alla ricerca di sensazioni indefinite rinnegando la propria vita.

Come può rendere felici il tradimento, perpetrato all'infinito e senza fini leciti? Il tradimento, quando vissuto come uno schiavo e non volto alla conoscenza di se stessi, è una gabbia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


Mi auspico che si possano sentire galvanizzati, furbi, euforici, etc... ma non penso che siano felici PER il tradimento. Credo che la felicità non si possa basare sull'inganno. Eccheccavolo, un paio di paletti lasciamoli, altrimenti va tutto in vacca.


----------



## Circe (28 Ottobre 2012)

Caspita....tre risposte e tutte negative....sinceramente mi aspettavo che i traditori confermassero la felicità.....


----------



## JON (28 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Caspita....tre risposte e tutte negative....sinceramente mi aspettavo che i traditori confermassero la felicità.....


Ma non parlare troppo presto eh, che fai chiudi il sondaggio? I traditori non ancora hanno parlato.


----------



## Marina60 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Caspita....tre risposte e tutte negative....sinceramente mi aspettavo che i traditori confermassero la felicità.....


La felicità ...la felicità è fatta di momenti, di voli  dell'anima...per cui tradire, vivere un emozione può  rendere felici nel momento in cui  vivi e senti, esattamente come tutti gli altri momenti della vita in cui ti dedichi a te stesso e alle cose che ti fanno star bene ma forse la domanda giusta sarebbe se tradire rende sereni...o... il matrimonio  rende felici ?


----------



## Tebe (28 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?



non basta? felici?
La vivo fine a se stesso. Io sono già felice.
Completa no, ma non mi sentirò mai completa insieme a. C'è sempre quel tot per cento che è mio e che non do da completare a nessuno.
sono felice a prescindere dal tradimento. Non è certo quello che toglie o da qualcosa alla mia vita.







 la parola progetto accostata a tradimento non si può leggere.


----------



## Tebe (28 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Caspita....tre risposte e tutte negative....sinceramente mi aspettavo che i traditori confermassero la felicità.....


tu ti fai troppi film. Fidati.


----------



## Tebe (28 Ottobre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma non parlare troppo presto eh, che fai chiudi il sondaggio? I traditori non ancora hanno parlato.



ciao Jon.

_
flapflap_


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?



Felicità?
Che parolona... contenti sì, direi di sì -in genere- ma felici? Suvvia...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


Il segreto della felicità stà solo nella tua testa ...
Non in quello che hai o che fai...

Io mi sento completa ... ma non dipende dal tradimento...
sempre sentita così ...da quando so che posso farcela sempre e ccomunque con 
le mie forze in tutto e per tutto..


----------



## Tebe (28 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Felicità?
> Che parolona... contenti sì, direi di sì -in genere- ma felici? Suvvia...


Circe era in un pò in embolo quando ha aperto il 3d. Un embolo buono, di quelli che ti assalgono all'improvviso e decidi di "viverli"
Film vari. Pensare che.
Mettersi nei panni del traditore. Cercare risposte che sono sempre e solo quelle.
Ovvero. nessuna che soddisfi, perchè se no. Smetterebbe semplicemente di accoltellarsi le budella ogni volta. Come i giappi.


Circe, te la dico senza mezzi termini.
A questo punto del tuo percorso hai due strade secondo me.
La prima. Dacci un taglio con ste menate e dai un colpo di spugna. Impegnati. Strappati le unghie quando ti vengono in mente certe cose, bruciati i peli delle gambe, quelli della guest star, incendiati con una tolla di benzina, deruba il primo vecchietto che incontri, fai lo sgambetto al cieco che passa di li...insomma. Qualsiasi cosa che non contempli lo stupro e l'omicidio va bene.
Inventa tu qualcosa ma basta con sti percorsi. basta. Non hai più niente da fare per far tacere la tua rabbia se non bombizzare il paese ma mi sembra un pò eccessivo.
Quindi trova tu la cosa che ti fa cambiare percorso.
Tro-va-la.
Seconda strada, adatta alla nuova te che dici di essere, o almeno stare diventando. Scrivi di nuove Circi semi mantide religiose, che usano mariti alla bisogna...

Esci. Scopati qualcuno e tradisci.
Così pareggi i conti.
E avrai anche tutte quelle risposte che tanto cerchi.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


Vuoi mettere?
Ed eccomi tutto fiero che parto con l'auto e canto a sguarciagola...

Oh che bel mestiere fare il putaniere....
Fata anca questa...
L'ennesima fagiana....



Ah Circe...

Ma ripigliati eh?
Dai su...

Dalla e me
e non pensarci su...

Io son gadano e morirò cosìììììììììììììììì....

Sempre cafon io fuiiiiiiiiiiiiii...
E mai gentil saròòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò----

[video=youtube;1SmHS9WD1iw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SmHS9WD1iw[/video]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il segreto della felicità stà solo nella tua testa ...
> Non in quello che hai o che fai...
> 
> Io mi sento completa ... ma non dipende dal tradimento...
> ...


Superquotone! :up:


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


Secondo me l'unica risposta possibile è: dipende. Sono talmente tante le variabili insite in un tradimento. Oggettive, soggettive, contingenti, costanti.
Per quanto mi riguarda, sempre che si riesca a superare il primo ostacolo - che è di ordine morale, ed è (o almeno dovrebbe essere) quanto meno la prima volta il più doloroso da elaborare - il tradimento porta senz'altro un cambiamento in se stessi e nella percezione del proprio rapporto col proprio partner fisso. Ed anche, lo ripeto, rispetto a se stessi (magari non si pensava di essere capcaci di tradire e ci si trova dinnazi ad un nuovo Io ....).
Se questo sia felicità o meno non saprei dire. Di sicuro è una scossa, in negativo o in positivo a seconda di come la si vive, rispetto allo status quo ....
Insomma poni una bella domanda cui non è affatto semplice rispondere


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


La felicità deve essere trovata nelle cose più depravate e nelle azioni più esecrabili, altrimenti o non è vera felicità o è una felicità dozzinale, in quanto approvata e apprezzata dalla massa, e la massa in genere fa schifo.
La gioia del disprezzo altrui è una chicca rara, una perla nera che orna solamente le corone dei più capaci e di chi si staglia come un gigante sulle cui spalle non fa salire nessuno ed i cui piedi possono invece schiacciare chiunque.
Tradire è un'invenzione plebea, come le mutande col marchio sopra che sbucano fuori dai pantaloni perennemente calati o come i tatuaggi con i quali certe buzzurre, sporche dentro, vanno a sporcare anche la loro pelle, per rendere uguale il corpo allo spirito.
La fedeltà a chi non se la merita, e nessuno di sti mucchi di merda se la merita, è un quadro di Tintoretto nel pollaio.
E giurare è degli stupidi ed i crederci è dei cretini.
Abiurare è da tutti e farsi beccare da ottusi.
Essere felici è solo da folli invece.
E solo la follia conosce sè stessa.
Anche colle brache calate.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La felicità deve essere trovata nelle cose più depravate e nelle azioni più esecrabili, altrimenti o non è vera felicità o è una felicità dozzinale, in quanto approvata e apprezzata dalla massa, e la massa in genere fa schifo.
> La gioia del disprezzo altrui è una chicca rara, una perla nera che orna solamente le corone dei più capaci e di chi si staglia come un gigante sulle cui spalle non fa salire nessuno ed i cui piedi possono invece schiacciare chiunque.
> Tradire è un'invenzione plebea, come le mutande col marchio sopra che sbucano fuori dai pantaloni perennemente calati o come i tatuaggi con i quali certe buzzurre, sporche dentro, vanno a sporcare anche la loro pelle, per rendere uguale il corpo allo spirito.
> La fedeltà a chi non se la merita, e nessuno di sti mucchi di merda se la merita, è un quadro di Tintoretto nel pollaio.
> ...


[video=youtube;yHaDhyklDUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHaDhyklDUI&feature=fvsr[/video]

Endecassilabo:

So pu ta na te le met to in fron te


----------



## JON (29 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao Jon.
> 
> _
> flapflap_


Ciao Te'


----------



## Innominata (29 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Circe era in un pò in embolo quando ha aperto il 3d. Un embolo buono, di quelli che ti assalgono all'improvviso e decidi di "viverli"
> Film vari. Pensare che.
> Mettersi nei panni del traditore. Cercare risposte che sono sempre e solo quelle.
> Ovvero. nessuna che soddisfi, perchè se no. Smetterebbe semplicemente di accoltellarsi le budella ogni volta. Come i giappi.
> ...


Me lo stampo e lo metto nella trousse


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?



Credo che la felicità sia ben altro, ma il vero traditore io lo vedo con il nome di Lothar, non credo comunque centri nulla con la felicità, ma scelta una strada percorrila nella maniera "giusta." E Lothar a parere mio la percorre. Almeno l'adrenalina della conquista lo fa sentire al top.


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


è come se tu volessi, ma. 
Certe esperienze nella vita vanno vissute personalmete.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> è come se tu volessi, ma.
> Certe esperienze nella vita vanno vissute personalmete.



Pensi che la maggior parte delle persone tradite o non tradite non vorrebbe provare? 
Ma ci sono tempi e modalità per farlo, e sono scadute per le persone sposate.


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensi che la maggior parte delle persone tradite o non tradite non vorrebbe provare?
> *Ma ci sono tempi e modalità per farlo, e sono scadute per le persone sposate.*


nel senso non hanno "libertà" di tradire perchè unite nel matrimonio?

non ho ben capito la parte evidenziata, se puoi, grazie.

in ogni caso, penso che nel tradire non vi siano ne tempi ne modalità prestabilite. E' un momento della vita che arriva, se arriva, purtroppo o per fortuna, senza che lo si voglia. Spesso, erroneamente, è di ripicca, ma in questo caso ha risvolti e modi diversi.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> [/B]non ho ben capito la parte evidenziata, se puoi, grazie.
> 
> in ogni caso penso che nel tradire non vi siano ne tempi ne modalità prestabilite. E' un momento della vita che arriva, se arriva, purtroppo o per fortuna, senza che lo si voglia. Spesso, erroneamente, è di ripicca, ma in questo caso ha risvolti e modi diversi. Penso.


Partivo da un principio di base, anzi diversi principi.

L'uomo è poligamo, assodato questo sappiamo che abbiamo tentazioni. Ora se le tentazioni avvengono quando sei giovane e fidanzato, hai i presupposti per poter decidere e provare altro, e tutto questo lasciando la persona con cui stai, e tutto questo continuato nel tempo. Atto a conoscere e conoscersi.

Una volta sposati nonostante l'uomo sia un essere poligamo, è anche dotato di un cervello. Talvolta questo sballa ed arriva nel nostro caso il tradimento, in questo caso non ci sono ne presupposti ne modalità che tengano, esiste semplicemente un calcio in culo a chi ti ha tradito ed una svolta simultanea della vita. Che poi la realtà rispecchi altro, questo si evidenzia anche qua dentro.


----------



## Kid (29 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Partivo da un principio di base, anzi diversi principi.
> 
> L'uomo è poligamo, assodato questo sappiamo che abbiamo tentazioni. Ora se le tentazioni avvengono quando sei giovane e fidanzato, hai i presupposti per poter decidere e provare altro, e tutto questo lasciando la persona con cui stai, e tutto questo continuato nel tempo. Atto a conoscere e conoscersi.
> 
> Una volta sposati nonostante l'uomo sia un essere poligamo, è anche dotato di un cervello. Talvolta questo sballa ed arriva nel nostro caso il tradimento, in questo caso non ci sono ne presupposti ne modalità che tengano, esiste semplicemente un calcio in culo a chi ti ha tradito ed una svolta simultanea della vita. Che poi la realtà rispecchi altro, questo si evidenzia anche qua dentro.


Se l'uomo fosse realmente dotato di cervello, non si sposerebbe mai.

Argomento chiuso. 

Piuttosto Ultimo, vieni di là in Amore e Sesso che c'è un thread importante. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se l'uomo fosse realmente dotato di cervello, non si sposerebbe mai.
> 
> Argomento chiuso.
> 
> Piuttosto Ultimo, vieni di là in Amore e Sesso che c'è un thread importante. :mrgreen:



:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se l'uomo fosse realmente dotato di cervello, non si sposerebbe mai.
> 
> Argomento chiuso.
> 
> :mrgreen:


parole sante. Il matrimonio è sopravalutato. :up:


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2012)

mi spiace, non sono d'accordo.
 Non puoi poter tradire quando sei fidanzato e non farlo quando sei sposato. 
Non è la fede al dito che rende il rapporto tra due persone unico ed inscindibile. 
Il rispetto verso l'altra/o è fondamentale sia pre che post. 
"il tradimento" è la menzogna, l'inganno, il farsi gioco dell'altro.


----------



## Kid (29 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> parole sante. Il matrimonio è sopravalutato. :up:



Purtroppo è una tradizione alla quale tutti prima o dopo vogliono dare una chance.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Purtroppo è una tradizione alla quale tutti prima o dopo vogliono dare una chance.


felice di essere il caso che conferma la regola. Non sono sposato e non ne ho proprio intenzione. :up:


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Purtroppo è una tradizione alla quale tutti prima o dopo vogliono dare una chance.


non tutti! 



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> felice di essere il caso che conferma la regola. Non sono sposato e non ne ho proprio intenzione. :up:


quoto :up:
siamo in due


----------



## Tebe (29 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tre


----------



## Kid (29 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tre


E quatt... ah no cazzo che c'ho la fede al dito! :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se l'uomo fosse realmente dotato di cervello, non si sposerebbe mai.
> 
> Argomento chiuso.
> 
> Piuttosto Ultimo, vieni di là in Amore e Sesso che c'è un thread importante. :mrgreen:



Non concordo....

Se l'uomo  e anche la donna fossero realmente dotati di cervello non si sposerebbero mai
senza tutelarsi un minimo da varie ed eventuali:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (29 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non concordo....
> 
> Se l'uomo  e anche la donna fossero realmente dotati di cervello non si sposerebbero mai
> senza tutelarsi un minimo da varie ed eventuali:mrgreen:


Quanta saggezza figliola. :up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non concordo....
> 
> Se l'uomo e anche la donna fossero realmente dotati di cervello non si sposerebbero mai


Fino a qua quoto



lunapiena ha detto:


> senza tutelarsi un minimo da varie ed eventuali:mrgreen:


però..Tanto varebbe non sposarsi.


----------



## Tebe (29 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E quatt... ah no cazzo che c'ho la fede al dito! :mrgreen:



smettila che prima o poi....ti marca male.








:mrgreen:


----------



## Tuba (29 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> parole sante. Il matrimonio è sopravalutato. :up:


Ci son giorni che.............

Poi però ci son altri giorni che........


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ci son giorni che.............
> 
> Poi però ci son altri giorni che........



hai le tue cose?

:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ci son giorni che.............
> 
> Poi però ci son altri giorni che........


ioggia:?????



free ha detto:


> hai le tue cose?
> 
> :mrgreen:



appunto...


----------



## Tuba (29 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> hai le tue cose?
> 
> :mrgreen:



     

Uno cerca di fare un discorso serio e subito te lo stroncano 

Non mi sento capito


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Uno cerca di fare un discorso serio e subito te lo stroncano
> 
> Non mi sento capito



anch'io non ho mica capito se le hai:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (29 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> smettila che prima o poi....ti marca male.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dici che potrei incontrare una poco di buono? :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Fino a qua quoto
> 
> 
> 
> però..Tanto varebbe non sposarsi.




Non guardare me ...
Io non só perchè ci si sposa...
io l'ho fatto perchè i miei suoceri avevano piacere di vedere il figlio sposato...
Non è cambiato nulla dalla convivenza ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Ottobre 2012)

domenica mattina ho visto occasionalmente che sulla rai si discuteva di tradimento coniugale e della felicità. ovvio che ora si parla dello stesso tema. avrei voluto dire:

penso che ci sono due tipi di tradimento, uno per bisogno e uno per sfizio. chi tradisce per bisogno approfitta del partner legittimo per alcuni aspetti della vita e si cerca di completare il giro con il "resto" proveniente dagli amanti. l'altro tipo di tradimento approfitta dell'amante. nel primo caso la felicità è di entrambi, mentre nel secondo si scopa soltanto nell'eterno timore di essere scoperti.


----------



## Marina60 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> domenica mattina ho visto occasionalmente che sulla rai si discuteva di tradimento coniugale e della felicità. ovvio che ora si parla dello stesso tema. avrei voluto dire:
> 
> penso che ci sono due tipi di tradimento, uno per bisogno e uno per sfizio. chi tradisce per bisogno approfitta del partner legittimo per alcuni aspetti della vita e si cerca di completare il giro con il "resto" proveniente dagli amanti. l'altro tipo di tradimento approfitta dell'amante.* nel primo caso la felicità è di entrambi, mentre nel secondo si scopa soltanto nell'eterno timore di essere scoper*ti.


potresti spiegarti meglio ? ....la felicità di entrambi .. chi i coniugi ?
 nel primo caso non c'è il timore di essere scoperti ?


----------



## passante (30 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? *Basta a sentirsi felici*?


ma credo che dipenda... da ciò che per ognuno di noi è essere felici.
e credo che questo sia legato a quello che per ciascuno è il senso della sua vita e della vita in sè.

per me, che sto cominciando a invecchiare, la felicità è legata a riconoscermi parte di qualcosa che mi trascende e mi supera. 

non ti ho risposto, o forse sì.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> potresti spiegarti meglio ? ....la felicità di entrambi .. chi i coniugi ?
> nel primo caso non c'è il timore di essere scoperti ?


traditore e amante

quando si tradisce per necessità, allora è il coniuge che si assenta per affari suoi, spesso traditore da parte sua e ha nessunissimo interesse in quel che fa il partner. è il tipico imprenditore che lavora 360 giorni all'anno all'estero e torna per pasqua e natale, perché tutto è chiuso. non perché ha marito/moglie e figli.


----------



## passante (30 Ottobre 2012)

*sulla felicità*

coppia bella, solare, tre figli piccoli. sembravano così solidi. telefono a lei dopo un po' troppi mesi di silenzio perchè tutto stesse andando bene. si stanno separando. sono rimasto stupito, spiazzato, mi sono fatto diversi film e congetture nella testa. l'ho raccontato al mio compagno che mi ha risposto:
_"no! e come faranno a essere felici, adesso?"
_gli ho ribattuto che evidentemente non lo erano lo stesso, ma _"sì, ma come faranno, ora? era lì dentro  la loro felicità anche se in questo momento non la sentivano".
_non gli ho risposto niente, ma ci penso da un po'.



(sarebbe quasi perfetto, se solo non gli piacesse tiziano ferro :mrgreen


----------



## Minerva (30 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> coppia bella, solare, tre figli piccoli. sembravano così solidi. telefono a lei dopo un po' troppi mesi di silenzio perchè tutto stesse andando bene. si stanno separando. sono rimasto stupito, spiazzato, mi sono fatto diversi film e congetture nella testa. l'ho raccontato al mio compagno che mi ha risposto:
> _"no! e come faranno a essere felici, adesso?"
> _gli ho ribattuto che evidentemente non lo erano lo stesso, ma _"sì, ma come faranno, ora? *era lì dentro la loro felicità anche se in questo momento non la sentivano".
> *_non gli ho risposto niente, ma ci penso da un po'.
> ...


ti sei scelto un compagno sensibile come te, vedo.sai che ha detto una cosa sacrosanta?ci sono stati momenti in cui ho avvertito forte quella felicità di cui parla ed è come se il mio cervello avesse scattato un'istantanea di noi tre  che giocavamo allegri e uniti da un alone di affetto impalpabile e  caldo .
la speranza è che possano riprovarci per quei piccolini e se proprio non gliela fanno che riescano a fare in modo di fare loro il meno male possibile proprio in nome di quella felicità che hanno condiviso .
poi tre figli mi auguro che non si facciano a caso


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> coppia bella, solare, tre figli piccoli. sembravano così solidi. telefono a lei dopo un po' troppi mesi di silenzio perchè tutto stesse andando bene. si stanno separando. sono rimasto stupito, spiazzato, mi sono fatto diversi film e congetture nella testa. l'ho raccontato al mio compagno che mi ha risposto:
> _"no! e come faranno a essere felici, adesso?"
> _gli ho ribattuto che evidentemente non lo erano lo stesso, ma _"sì, ma come faranno, ora? era lì dentro  la loro felicità anche se in questo momento non la sentivano".
> _non gli ho risposto niente, ma ci penso da un po'.
> ...


Queste parole le dovremmo scrivere su un cartellone gigante, fare delle staffe e montare il tutto davanti davanti agli occhi.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> coppia bella, solare, tre figli piccoli. sembravano così solidi. telefono a lei dopo un po' troppi mesi di silenzio perchè tutto stesse andando bene. si stanno separando. sono rimasto stupito, spiazzato, mi sono fatto diversi film e congetture nella testa. l'ho raccontato al mio compagno che mi ha risposto:
> _"no! e come faranno a essere felici, adesso?"
> _gli ho ribattuto che evidentemente non lo erano lo stesso, ma _"sì, ma come faranno, ora? era lì dentro  la loro felicità anche se in questo momento non la sentivano".
> _non gli ho risposto niente, ma ci penso da un po'.
> ...



Quella frase mi fa "innamorare" un pochino del tuo compagno 
E' bella, da baci Perugina ma in senso buono.

Poi la maggior parte dei delitti avviene in famiglia, così come anche gli stupri, le violenze sulle donne, i maltrattamenti ai bambini.
Senza andare così lontano se ripenso al mio matrimonio comincio a stare fisicamente male.

Epperò, capisco quello che intende Min... l'istantanea di loro tre avvolti dalla felicità e dall'affetto.


----------



## Minerva (30 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quella frase mi fa "innamorare" un pochino del tuo compagno
> E' bella, da baci Perugina ma in senso buono.
> 
> *Poi la maggior parte dei delitti avviene in famiglia, così come anche gli stupri, le violenze sulle donne, i maltrattamenti ai bambini.
> ...


sì, ci sono famiglie dove regna l'orrore .....ma cosa c'entra parlando di amore?


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ci sono famiglie dove regna l'orrore .....ma cosa c'entra parlando di amore?



Mi sembrava che quella frase presupponesse che ognuno ha la propria felicità in famiglia e quindi se la deve tenere cara.
Ho dissentito sull' "ognuno".


----------



## Minerva (30 Ottobre 2012)

dissento anch'io, infatti





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sembrava che quella frase presupponesse che ognuno ha la propria felicità in famiglia e quindi se la deve tenere cara.
> Ho dissentito sull' "ognuno".


----------



## Circe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Circe era in un pò in embolo quando ha aperto il 3d.
> Pensare che.
> Mettersi nei panni del traditore.
> Cercare risposte che sono sempre e solo quelle.
> ...


Ciao Tebe, questa volta non ci hai preso :incazzato:
Non ero in embolo.
Si volevo mettermi nei panni del traditore. MA IO COME DONNA.
E il significato di questo 3d forse non è stato capito come avrei voluto intenderlo io.....
Mi chiedevo se al di là di tutte le schifezze della vita, farsi un amante rendesse felice. Ma per curiosità mia.
Cioè....se trovassi io un altro....potrei essere felice?
Ed ho capito grazie a voi che se lo facessi sarei una infelice al cubo.
Perchè io vivo la fusione nell'amore.
Io vivo il noi.
Per me felicità è essere  persa con il mio uomo.
Per me è donare il mio amore.
E mi sono resa conto che questo mi porterebbe ad una sofferenza massiccia anche all'interno di una esperienza extra matrimoniale.
Perchè mi illuderei. Mi innamorerei. Mi fonderei.....Ad una proiezione del mio cervello e del mio cuore.
Sono una schifosa romantica. 
sono malata.


----------



## Circe (30 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> è come se tu volessi, ma.
> Certe esperienze nella vita vanno vissute personalmete.


Sono tutti film che passano nella mia testa. Mi domando come sarei se....come mi comporterei se.....


----------



## Circe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> domenica mattina ho visto occasionalmente che sulla rai si discuteva di tradimento coniugale e della felicità. ovvio che ora si parla dello stesso tema. avrei voluto dire:
> 
> penso che ci sono due tipi di tradimento, uno per bisogno e uno per sfizio. chi tradisce per bisogno approfitta del partner legittimo per alcuni aspetti della vita e si cerca di completare il giro con il "resto" proveniente dagli amanti. l'altro tipo di tradimento approfitta dell'amante. nel primo caso la felicità è di entrambi, mentre nel secondo si scopa soltanto nell'eterno timore di essere scoperti.


Io forse tradirei per bisogno.
si.
Per capire chi sono. O chi sono diventata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Queste parole le dovremmo scrivere su un cartellone gigante, fare delle staffe e montare il tutto davanti davanti agli occhi.


verissimo. Ma. Tutto ciò che è umano ha un inizio, un percorso ed una fine. Ci sono felicità che durano tanto, altre no. Dovremmo perlomeno cercare di non sporcarne il ricordo, quando le abbiamo vissute... perchè non a tutti sono concesse. Avere vissuto quella felicità è già un grande privilegio, secondo me.


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


Hai voglia, sto ancora godendo guarda.

Scherzi a parte: no.

Sia per me che per mia moglie questa  è stata la risposta. Certo c'è l'eccitazione del nuovo, ma sotto sotto il malessere della coppia, il non sentirsi liberi e appagati, pesano molto.


----------



## Circe (30 Ottobre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ecco magari tradire fa apparire... felici... e il partner è ancora più contento della nostra felicità e ne gode, anche se non sa il perchè.


si proprio cosi....confermo.
Io ero felicissima della serenità di mio marito.......










MA MI FACCIA IL PIACERE!
TE LA SUONI E TE LA CANTI........


----------



## Circe (30 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> per me, che sto cominciando a invecchiare, la felicità è legata a riconoscermi parte di qualcosa che mi trascende e mi supera.
> 
> non ti ho risposto, o forse sì.


SI MI HAI RISPOSTO.....


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> verissimo. Ma. Tutto ciò che è umano ha un inizio, un percorso ed una fine. Ci sono felicità che durano tanto, altre no. Dovremmo perlomeno cercare di non sporcarne il ricordo, quando le abbiamo vissute... perchè non a tutti sono concesse. Avere vissuto quella felicità è già un grande privilegio, secondo me.





 Uno dei maggiori motivi che mi hanno indotto a rimanere in famiglia.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Io forse tradirei per bisogno.
> si.
> Per capire chi sono. O chi sono diventata.


Non ti basterebbero ne mille vite ne mille esperienze per le mille vite, per capire, talvolta basta accontentarsi del ricordo sicuro di quello che eravamo, farlo proprio e farlo solamente maturare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Io forse tradirei per bisogno.
> si.
> Per capire chi sono. O chi sono diventata.


Non credo proprio che tradendo troverai risposte... perlomeno non risposte VERE.


----------



## Minerva (30 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Io forse tradirei per bisogno.
> si.
> Per capire chi sono. O chi sono diventata.


per capire chi sei scava dentro te stessa , evadere non è certo un metodo per conoscersi.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non credo proprio che tradendo troverai risposte... perlomeno non risposte VERE.





Minerva ha detto:


> per capire chi sei scava dentro te stessa , evadere non è certo un metodo per conoscersi.


Così invece di risposte ne ha trovate a pacchi.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> coppia bella, solare, tre figli piccoli. *sembravano* così solidi. telefono a lei dopo un po' troppi mesi di silenzio perchè tutto stesse andando bene. si stanno separando. sono rimasto stupito, spiazzato, mi sono fatto diversi film e congetture nella testa. l'ho raccontato al mio compagno che mi ha risposto:
> _"no! e come faranno a essere felici, adesso?"
> _gli ho ribattuto che evidentemente non lo erano lo stesso, ma _"sì, ma come faranno, ora? era lì dentro  la loro felicità anche se in questo momento non la sentivano".
> _non gli ho risposto niente, ma ci penso da un po'.
> ...


È quel "sembravano" che fa capire ,almeno a me, che le apparenze non sono certezze ...
e una volta chiusa la porta di casa cosa succede all'interno noi non possiamo vederlo...


----------



## exStermy (30 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> coppia bella, solare, tre figli piccoli. sembravano così solidi. telefono a lei dopo un po' troppi mesi di silenzio perchè tutto stesse andando bene. si stanno separando. sono rimasto stupito, spiazzato, mi sono fatto diversi film e congetture nella testa. l'ho raccontato al mio compagno che mi ha risposto:
> _"no! e come faranno a essere felici, adesso?"
> _gli ho ribattuto che evidentemente non lo erano lo stesso, ma _"sì, ma come faranno, ora? era lì dentro  la loro felicità anche se in questo momento non la sentivano".
> _non gli ho risposto niente, ma ci penso da un po'.
> ...


queste belle dichiarazioni sono anche un bellissimo boomerang pero'....

pensa alla sua faccia di stucco nel rinfacciargliele, se facesse il fru-fru...

ahahahahah


----------



## Daniele (30 Ottobre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> In questo momento avrei bisogno di sesso extra.
> 
> Da quando ho deciso di essere fedele al mio uomo mi sta trascurando, sessualmente.
> 
> ...


Secondo me tu hai un problema molto ma molto grave...vedi tu se vuoi farti curare, ma sei AB-normal come reazioni al sesso. Mi ricordi una che ne voleva ogni giorno...mmi spiace la vita reale è questa e non si fa sesso tutti i giorni, almeno se si lavora e si lavora duramente col cazz  che si fa sesso tutti i giorni, è solo un passatempo per bamboccioni fancazzisti.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


Buongiorno ...sono momenti piacevoli..stamattina ho interrotto tirata lavorativa abnorme,per caso ho trovato a fb la mia ''amica'',purtroppo a 1000km da me..e prima di iniziare il lavoro ho scritto ad''altra''.si...sono cose che migliorano la qualita'della vita.Certo,Tebe scusa se ti prendo ad esempio,se diventano come tra lei e Manager...complicate,pieni di sms.email etc....non sono piu'oasi felici.ma rottura ulteriore....in queste cose non bisogna essere emotivi.ma come era stamattina la mia auto....un blocco di ghiaccio.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno ...sono momenti piacevoli..stamattina ho interrotto tirata lavorativa abnorme,per caso ho trovato a fb la mia ''amica'',purtroppo a 1000km da me..e prima di iniziare il lavoro ho scritto ad''altra''.si...sono cose che migliorano la qualita'della vita.Certo,Tebe scusa se ti prendo ad esempio,se diventano come tra lei e Manager...complicate,pieni di sms.email etc....non sono piu'oasi felici.ma rottura ulteriore....in queste cose non bisogna essere emotivi.ma come era stamattina la mia auto....un blocco di ghiaccio.


*

MICIONE TVB!!!
*


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *
> 
> MICIONE TVB!!!
> *


Ma nooooooooooooooo....
Joey hai cambiato avatar...
Adesso insomma cazzo tra kid, Ultimo e te è un casin...

Si qua dentro tutti brad pitt adesso....tutti di caprio espiatorio....

Tutti cervi a primavera....e Lothar per primoooooooo...ahaahahahahahaah...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me tu hai un problema molto ma molto grave...vedi tu se vuoi farti curare, ma sei AB-normal come reazioni al sesso. Mi ricordi una che ne voleva ogni giorno...mmi spiace la vita reale è questa e non si fa sesso tutti i giorni, almeno se si lavora e si lavora duramente col cazz  che si fa sesso tutti i giorni, è solo un passatempo per bamboccioni fancazzisti.


Si però...ok...
Lei è giovine...poi ama la cioccolata pakistana o robe de sto genere...

Ma tu...

Osi...

Parlare a lei di normalità...

Ti senti normale tu? Eh?

O smodato nelle tue reazioni?....

Cavoli io all'età di toy l'avrei fatto ogni dì tre volte al giorno...con tre donne diverse no?

Magari avessi avuto tre donne...
Una al mattino...colazione e ciuladin...

Una dopo pranzo...pennichella e ciulatina...

Una alla sera perchè l'orgasmo porta sonno...lei camomilla...

Se solo le donne...avessero...
Detto...

Mi so putana e la do al conte...

Quanto sarei stato più buono e affabile....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si però...ok...
> Lei è giovine...poi ama la cioccolata pakistana o robe de sto genere...
> 
> Ma tu...
> ...




[video=youtube_share;fa3a50pLmu8]http://youtu.be/fa3a50pLmu8[/video]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno ...sono momenti piacevoli..stamattina ho interrotto tirata lavorativa abnorme,per caso ho trovato a fb la mia ''amica'',purtroppo a 1000km da me..e prima di iniziare il lavoro ho scritto ad''altra''.si...sono cose che migliorano la qualita'della vita.Certo,Tebe scusa se ti prendo ad esempio,se diventano come tra lei e Manager...complicate,pieni di sms.email etc....non sono piu'oasi felici.ma rottura ulteriore....in queste cose non bisogna essere emotivi.ma come era stamattina la mia auto....un blocco di ghiaccio.



le amiche sono angoli di paradiso dove entrare di tanto in tanto


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooooooooo....
> Joey hai cambiato avatar...
> *Adesso insomma cazzo tra kid, Ultimo e te è un casin...
> 
> ...



Volevo sentirmi "speciale" anch'io.


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Dici che potrei incontrare una poco di buono? :mrgreen:



esatto


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe, questa volta non ci hai preso :incazzato:
> Non ero in embolo.
> Si volevo mettermi nei panni del traditore. MA IO COME DONNA.
> E il significato di questo 3d forse non è stato capito come avrei voluto intenderlo io.....
> ...


primo neretto.
Solo tu lo puoi sapere. E per quanto mi riguarda. Prova. Salta il fosso.
Magari è lo scatto che ti fa saltare il fosse.
E ti rende felice. 

Secondo neretto.
Non ne sono così sicura.
Dici che stai cambiando, eppure ti percepisci ancora com 'eri prima.
Una romantica.
Puoi scopare in giro e continuare ad essere romantica comunque.
Non devi sacrificare nulla di te, di quello che sei.
Puoi fonderti e fare la romantica senza metterci di mezzo l'amore.
Prova.
Potresti scoprire cose di te che non immaginavi.
Anche che il tradimento non fa per te.
O magari si
:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo sentirmi "speciale" anch'io.


:calcio:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo sentirmi "speciale" anch'io.


Mah...sembrate tre cloni...

Per sentirsi speciali...

Bisogna saper brillare di luce propria...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Circe off (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> primo neretto.
> Solo tu lo puoi sapere. E per quanto mi riguarda. Prova. Salta il fosso.
> Magari è lo scatto che ti fa saltare il fosse.
> E ti rende felice.
> ...


Ma mi manca la materia prima!! Tu mi dai tanti suggerimenti che sembra quasi facile anche x me....allora mi manca il maschio alfa nei paraggi!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe, questa volta non ci hai preso :incazzato:Non ero in embolo.Si volevo mettermi nei panni del traditore. MA IO COME DONNA.E il significato di questo 3d forse non è stato capito come avrei voluto intenderlo io.....Mi chiedevo se al di là di tutte le schifezze della vita, farsi un amante rendesse felice. Ma per curiosità mia.Cioè....se trovassi io un altro....potrei essere felice?Ed ho capito grazie a voi che se lo facessi sarei una infelice al cubo.Perchè io vivo la fusione nell'amore.Io vivo il noi.Per me felicità è essere  persa con il mio uomo.Per me è donare il mio amore.E mi sono resa conto che questo mi porterebbe ad una sofferenza massiccia anche all'interno di una esperienza extra matrimoniale.Perchè mi illuderei. Mi innamorerei. Mi fonderei.....Ad una proiezione del mio cervello e del mio cuore.Sono una schifosa romantica. sono malata.


Se vivi il noi lascia stare il tradimento...Soffriresti tremendamente di più che di essere  stata tradita...


----------



## Circe (31 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se vivi il noi lascia stare il tradimento...Soffriresti tremendamente di più che di essere  stata tradita...



Sinceramente ultimamente sto piu' vivendo l'IO....Il noi mi ha delusa e mi delude ancora.....


----------



## Circe (31 Ottobre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ah io non sono promiscua, mi basterebbe farlo con UNO solo e mi accontenterei di due volte al giorno, una la mattina e una la sera
> 
> Questo anche lavorando e facendomi il mazzo...
> 
> ...


anche io.....


----------



## Circe (31 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> primo neretto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Queste parole mi frullano in testa da ieri. Mi hai aperto una nuova prospettiva.....


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Queste parole mi frullano in testa da ieri. Mi hai aperto una nuova prospettiva.....


In effetti è un'idea seducente ed in teoria potrebbe funzionare perché Amore e Romanticismo non sono necessariamente complementari ed inscindibili.
Ma mi chiedo due cose:
1) essere romantici senza essere innamorati non è una finzione, in qualche modo? 
2) e se giocando col romanticismo si perde il controllo e si finisce nelle braccia dell' ... amore? Bello o anche disastroso, dipende forse da quello che si cerca


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Sinceramente ultimamente sto piu' vivendo l'IO....Il noi mi ha delusa e mi delude ancora.....


Ecco appunto...
A conti fatti si può arrivare ad un IO e TE....

Il noi non è per tutti...
e spesso inganna...

Esempio ne ho parlato con mia moglie e lei ha risposto così:
1) Non ho mai permesso a nessuno di invadere il mio IO, e tu sei l'ultima persona a cui lo permetterei.

2) Perchè uno sei un maschio, due perchè tu sei come Blob il fluido che uccide e vai dappertutto.

E va ben così.

3) Poi mi ha detto: Guarda che tu se uno si impiccia delle tue cose diventi peggio di coso là...al pacino nel ruolo di Michael Corleone eh?....

Ecco vedi Circe io del noi temo proprio questo...che lei si impicci troppo delle mie cose no?

Le mie robe...capisci?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> In effetti è un'idea seducente ed in teoria potrebbe funzionare perché Amore e Romanticismo non sono necessariamente complementari ed inscindibili.
> Ma mi chiedo due cose:
> 1) essere romantici senza essere innamorati non è una finzione, in qualche modo?
> 2) e se giocando col romanticismo si perde il controllo e si finisce nelle braccia dell' ... amore? Bello o anche disastroso, dipende forse da quello che si cerca


Te la dico io la storia...
Romanticismo...

La prima volta ti stira la camicia sospirando e annusandola
La seconda volta la stira e basta
La terza inizia a dire...ma porcocan sto qua se cambia na camicia al giorno
La quarta te le la lascia da stirare ecc..ecc..ecc...

L'amore è bellissimo

Quando non c'è da lavare, stirare, pulire e cucinare no?

AH il mio amore tutte le sere cenetta al lume di candela...ah che tesoro...
si trasforma inesorabilmente in...ma come cucini da schifo...


----------



## elena_ (31 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non basta? felici?
> La vivo fine a se stesso. Io sono già felice.
> Completa no, ma non mi sentirò mai completa insieme a. C'è sempre quel tot per cento che è mio e che non do da completare a nessuno.
> sono felice a prescindere dal tradimento. Non è certo quello che toglie o da qualcosa alla mia vita.
> ...


eppure anche prendere accordi per un pomeriggio in motel è fare un progetto
così come decidere cosa farò stasera o domani


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Queste parole mi frullano in testa da ieri. Mi hai aperto una nuova prospettiva.....


Io l'altro giorno tiravo giù uno scatolone, ero su una scala, sono caduta per terra. Anche da lì avevo una nuova prospettiva. Se mi ci fossi seduta volontariamente, per motivi miei, avrei avuto la stessa prospettiva... ma l'avrei vissuta diversamente. Sono le motivazioni che fanno la differenza, secondo me.


----------



## bastardo dentro (31 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


no, ne godi li per lì, quando scopi. in quel momento è bello e mi manca, onestamente. il momento successivo è come quando ti alzi dopo una sbornia.... e ti chiedi il perchè tu abbia bevuto così tanto.... per questo cerco di non ubriacarmi più....


bastardo dentro


----------



## Circe off (1 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io l'altro giorno tiravo giù uno scatolone, ero su una scala, sono caduta per terra. Anche da lì avevo una nuova prospettiva. Se mi ci fossi seduta volontariamente, per motivi miei, avrei avuto la stessa prospettiva... ma l'avrei vissuta diversamente. Sono le motivazioni che fanno la differenza, secondo me.


No sbri, non avresti avuto tutto il tremore e l'adrenalina che hai avuto cadendo x un caso fortuito. Almeno questo è quello che provo io. La voglia di osare da un'altra prospettiva. È come se mio marito tradendomi avesse svegliato un'altra che non sapevo di essere....


----------



## Circe off (1 Novembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> no, ne godi li per lì, quando scopi. in quel momento è bello e mi manca, onestamente. il momento successivo è come quando ti alzi dopo una sbornia.... e ti chiedi il perchè tu abbia bevuto così tanto.... per questo cerco di non ubriacarmi più....
> 
> bastardo dentro





bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Ma poi bevi dinuovo no? Perché pensi questa volta non arrivo alla sbronza. Man mano però pensi : quest'altra deve far tutto?


----------



## Circe off (1 Novembre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> eppure anche prendere accordi per un pomeriggio in motel è fare un progetto
> così come decidere cosa farò stasera o domani


Giusto !!!


----------



## Circe off (1 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te la dico io la storia...
> Romanticismo...
> 
> La prima volta ti stira la camicia sospirando e annusandola
> ...


Giusto conte....x quello cerco una prospettiva diversa ora....;-)


----------



## Marina60 (1 Novembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> no, ne godi li per lì, quando scopi. in quel momento è bello e mi manca, onestamente. il momento successivo è come quando ti alzi dopo una sbornia.... e ti chiedi il perchè tu abbia bevuto così tanto.... per questo cerco di non ubriacarmi più....
> 
> 
> bastardo dentro


Dipende ,se quello che ti spinge a tradire è solo scopare...ma la sensazione che tu descrivi  a me è successa tutte le volte ( poche a dire il vero) che ho fatto sesso fine a se stesso senza nessun coinvolgimento emotivo.... e ero libera


----------



## Circe off (1 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> In effetti è un'idea seducente ed in teoria potrebbe funzionare perché Amore e Romanticismo non sono necessariamente complementari ed inscindibili.
> Ma mi chiedo due cose:
> 1) essere romantici senza essere innamorati non è una finzione, in qualche modo?
> 2) e se giocando col romanticismo si perde il controllo e si finisce nelle braccia dell' ... amore? Bello o anche disastroso, dipende forse da quello che si cerca


Vero...ed io che non so cosa cerco penso che ne uscirei con le ossa rotte ....però se incontrassi un uomo x cui il gioco vale la candela.....ci penserei solo dopo al reparto ortopedia.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Novembre 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Vero...ed io che non so cosa cerco penso che ne uscirei con le ossa rotte ....però *se incontrassi un uomo x cui il gioco vale la candela*.....ci penserei solo dopo al reparto ortopedia.....


.... saresti caduta dalla scala. Questo volevo dire


----------



## Circe (2 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> .... saresti caduta dalla scala. Questo volevo dire


ok allora, l'avevo interpretato diversamente


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Queste parole mi frullano in testa da ieri. Mi hai aperto una nuova prospettiva.....


fammi sapere come evolvi..

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> In effetti è un'idea seducente ed in teoria potrebbe funzionare perché Amore e Romanticismo non sono necessariamente complementari ed inscindibili.
> Ma mi chiedo due cose:
> 1) essere romantici senza essere innamorati non è una finzione, in qualche modo?
> 2) e se giocando col romanticismo si perde il controllo e si finisce nelle braccia dell' ... amore? Bello o anche disastroso, dipende forse da quello che si cerca


risposta 1.
No, ma proprio per niente.
2
quello è un rischio certo, ma solo se tradisci per mancanze o se hai sbagliato marito.


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> eppure anche prendere accordi per un pomeriggio in motel è fare un progetto
> così come decidere cosa farò stasera o domani


Ma il progetto scritto qui non era quel progetto.
Almeno. Io ho letto nella parola "progetto" di Circe altro, di più importante che  non mettersi d'accordo per il motel.


----------



## profumodispezie (4 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


No, non mi ha reso felice, anche se mi è stato molto utile. Mi ha fatto stare bene e probabilmente ne avevo bisogno. Non mi ha fatto sentire completa, ma ho recuperato senza dubbio una parte di me.
Ma quello che mi ha reso molto vicina all'esser felice è stato leggere il seguente scambio di sms sul cellulare di lui.
LUI:" ciao ti ricordi di me? Sono Tizio Caio, ci siamo visti a luglio..."
LEI:" non mi risulta..."
Evidentemente anche lui a letto non si fa ricordare...


----------



## Circe (6 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> fammi sapere come evolvi..
> 
> :mrgreen:


Da schifo Tebe. Un piattume esteriore e una bufera dentro....


----------



## Circe (6 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> No, non mi ha reso felice, anche se mi è stato molto utile. Mi ha fatto stare bene e probabilmente ne avevo bisogno. Non mi ha fatto sentire completa, ma ho recuperato senza dubbio una parte di me.
> Ma quello che mi ha reso molto vicina all'esser felice è stato leggere il seguente scambio di sms sul cellulare di lui.
> LUI:" ciao ti ricordi di me? Sono Tizio Caio, ci siamo visti a luglio..."
> LEI:" non mi risulta..."
> Evidentemente anche lui a letto non si fa ricordare...


Di lui chi tuo marito?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> primo neretto.
> Solo tu lo puoi sapere. E per quanto mi riguarda. Prova. Salta il fosso.
> Magari è lo scatto che ti fa saltare il fosse.
> E ti rende felice.
> ...



Scusami Tebe, io vorrei capir sul serio.

Tu consigli a circe di provare a tradire giusto? Perchè circe non può sapere se è predisposta al tradimento, giusto? 

Ora io rifletto e dico, a parte che siamo tutti poligami, ma è anche vero che ci sono varie correnti che ci accompagnano e ci hanno formato, tipo il romanticismo ed altre forme di pensiero che abbiamo dentro. Ma tutto questo comunque si può cambiare e provare a vedere come ci si sta.

Ecco, io a questo punto non riesco più a capire, perchè non capisco? Non capisco perchè se io devo cominciare a scoprire me stesso, lo devo fare in tutte le forme ed in tutti quei modi che conosco tramite fantasia ma non tramite realtà, a cosa mi riferisco? mi riferisco a fare l'amore con un uomo, mi riferisco al sadomasochismo, mi riferisco al pissing, mi riferisco a tutto quello che non ho mai fatto, e che dovrei prima conoscere personalmente.

Non credi invece che sarebbe meglio aiutare un tradito/ta dicendogli o di restare assieme al marito o di lasciarlo per vedere come si evolve la loro situazione, insomma adottare quelle modalità normali che possono esserci in una crisi dove esiste il tradimento, che di certo e credo siano tutti d'accordo non sia il rendere pan per focaccia.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami Tebe, io vorrei capir sul serio.
> 
> Tu consigli a circe di provare a tradire giusto? Perchè circe non può sapere se è predisposta al tradimento, giusto?
> 
> ...


Porca merda.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca merda.


Perchè odi così tanto la merda? Non è bello quando ti liberi e ti senti sollevato? Eh ? :mrgreen:

W la merda! che ci fa sentire più leggeri!!:mrgreen:


----------



## VikyMaria (13 Novembre 2012)

Non me lo sono letto tutto il thread, mi son letta solo la prima pagina, e mi son detta: se voglio rispondere, devo farlo alla domanda, senza leggere alcuna discussione!

Quindi son qui...... rende felici? Si..... ma come rende felice passare il Natale dai miei, con zii, sorelle, cugini, e con la preoccupazione che come sempre, -in vino veritas-, ad una certa ora nascan screzi, o litigi. E con la preoccupazione che se al ritorno a casa ci ferma una pattuglia, nessuno sara' abbastanza sobrio per salvare la patente...... ma cosa vuoi? Al pranzo ci vado, e passo una giornata di festa, riassaggio l'arrosto di mia mamma, rivedo tutti, ovvio che prima di partire valuto anche le peggiori conseguenze..... mi auguro sempre che non ci saranno, ecco!


Questa la mia idea OGGI. I primi tempi, avrei detto NO!!!!! Avevo una fifa blu, non capivo io stessa cosa facevo, perche', e a che scopo: non sapevo se mi stavo invaghendo, non sapevo se mio marito se ne sarebbe accorto..... avevo anche paura che si accorgesse facendo sesso..... mi stavo buttando? Valorizzando? Passavo giornate a farmi pippe mentali, scrupoli.... per cui NO: non era affatto piacevole tradire, anzi.... per pochi minuti di gioia, pagavo ore insonni di rimorsi e mali di stomaco, coliche..... 

Quindi alla fine, dipende da come si vuole vivere la situazione..... 

ed ho detta la mia.....   VM.


----------



## VikyMaria (13 Novembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> In questo momento avrei bisogno di sesso extra.
> 
> Da quando ho deciso di essere fedele al mio uomo mi sta trascurando, sessualmente.
> 
> ...



STRAQUOTO, succede anche a me......


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Non me lo sono letto tutto il thread, mi son letta solo la prima pagina, e mi son detta: se voglio rispondere, devo farlo alla domanda, senza leggere alcuna discussione!
> 
> Quindi son qui...... rende felici? Si..... ma come rende felice passare il Natale dai miei, con zii, sorelle, cugini, e con la preoccupazione che come sempre, -in vino veritas-, ad una certa ora nascan screzi, o litigi. E con la preoccupazione che se al ritorno a casa ci ferma una pattuglia, nessuno sara' abbastanza sobrio per salvare la patente...... ma cosa vuoi? Al pranzo ci vado, e passo una giornata di festa, riassaggio l'arrosto di mia mamma, rivedo tutti, ovvio che prima di partire valuto anche le peggiori conseguenze..... mi auguro sempre che non ci saranno, ecco!
> 
> ...


Ci vuole il pelo sullo stomaco...
QUello Lothariano
Essere senza alcuno scrupolo...

O essere come lui Don Giovanni Mozartiano...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè odi così tanto la merda? Non è bello quando ti liberi e ti senti sollevato? Eh ? :mrgreen:
> 
> W la merda! che ci fa sentire più leggeri!!:mrgreen:




a chi lo dici!!!!


----------



## Hellseven (14 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


Felicità è una parola, grossa, moooooooolto impegnativa ...... Si può stare a discutere, giorni, mesi, anni anche sul semplice fatto se esista o meno come categoria filosofica e morale.
Anzi, come senz'altro saprai, spesso dottrine filosofiche  e religiose la fanno coincidere o con sistemi astratti o con luoghi che rappresentano punti di arrivo per i seguaci di questo o quel credo religioso (paradiso, nirvana, ecc.)
Sarei più pedestre, se me lo consenti, e mi chiederei se dopo una scopata con l'amante ci si sente meglio.
Dalla mia breve ma intensa e dolorosa esperienza di traditore ti rispondo: per un tempo più o meno breve, che coincide con l'atto sessuale e le coccole post orgasmiche, si.
Poi, nel mo caso, scrupoli, sensi di colpa, perdita di autostima hanno sempre prevalso, per cui, alla lunga mi sono reso conto che non sono fatto per il tradimento. Punto. Non lo reggo, mi costa troppo stress sul piano emotivo.
Ma proprio perché tutto è relativo e soggettivo mi guardo bene dal criticare chi ritiene di volerlo fare, così come capiso perfettamente il disappunto e la rabbia di coloro che lo hanno subito e lo deprecano.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Novembre 2012)

mha, io ho visto la felicità sempre come una cosa ultrasemplice e facile da raggiungere.

ma di do ragione quando invece devo ragionare perché io possa essere facilmente felice e gli altri no. individuare il handicap. ne ho trovato due (ricchezza economica e gelosia), ma ci sono sicuramente altri.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mha, io ho visto la felicità sempre come una cosa ultrasemplice e facile da raggiungere.
> 
> ma di do ragione quando invece devo ragionare perché io possa essere facilmente felice e gli altri no. individuare il handicap. ne ho trovato due (ricchezza economica e gelosia), ma ci sono sicuramente altri.


Ma da come ti conosco io...
Tu sei un uomo che sa valorizzare moltissimo quello che ha...
E soprattutto sa accontentarsi!


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> *Penso sia tipo un antidolorifico, *fa passare il dolore per un pò, ma non cura la malattia, anzi la peggiora con gli effetti collaterali. Ma non sempre, dipende da caso a caso. In alcuni casi è solo un contentino, una caramella rubata.
> 
> S*B


mi è piaciuta questa definizione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mha, io ho visto* la felicità sempre come una cosa ultrasemplice e facile da raggiungere.
> *
> ma di do ragione quando invece devo ragionare perché io possa essere facilmente felice e gli altri no. individuare il handicap. ne ho trovato due *(ricchezza economica e gelosia)*, ma ci sono sicuramente altri.


Anche io. Non sempre però... dopo essere uscita dal mio personalissimo tunnel nel quale ero convinta di non aver diritto alla felicità. E quegli handicap ... sono terribili, è una fortuna enorme non averli.


----------



## Circe off (15 Novembre 2012)

Io so solo che da quando ho scoperto di essere tradita, non riesco ad essere felice più di niente. Sono in un limbo di infelicità.....:-(


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mha, io ho visto la felicità sempre come una cosa ultrasemplice e facile da raggiungere.
> 
> ma di do ragione quando invece devo ragionare perché io possa essere facilmente felice e gli altri no. individuare il handicap. ne ho trovato due (ricchezza economica e gelosia), ma ci sono sicuramente altri.


Posso conoscere la tua età.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso conoscere la tua età.


51


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

butto giù il mio pensiero...da persona che purtroppo è stata tradita e i segni sono ancora
evidenti, anche se si stanno rimarginando e non sanguino più.
Intanto la cosa orrenda sono state le bugie e la assoluta ambiguità di mia moglie. 
Poteva mettersi sulla negativa, ad un certo punto ha blaterato "poi ti la spiego",
qualche tempo dopo stava per far saltare in aria tutto durante la terapia in coppia
(v. altro thread in altra zona del forum dedicata alle problematiche sulla separazione).

Se tradirei ? Al momento non mi interessa e sarebbe il più incredibile favore
che farei alla signora, che non aspetta altro per rinfacciarmelo. Il classico rigore
a porta vuota e scusando il termine, nel cxxo da ora in avanti non  me la mette più.
gli specialisti che mi seguono mi consigliano di non farlo e io applico il loro consiglio.
Coltellate, pezzi a schiena e cattiverie assortite le lascio ad altri.

saluto

ospite "g"


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> 51


Minchia. Te ne davo meno, anche parecchi in meno. Non è propriamente un complimento.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia. Te ne davo meno, anche parecchi in meno. Non è propriamente un complimento.


mi mantengo in forma


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

*hai perdonato o hai troncato il rapporto?*



Circe off ha detto:


> Io so solo che da quando ho scoperto di essere tradita, non riesco ad essere felice più di niente. Sono in un limbo di infelicità.....:-(


E' la mia paura. Lasciarlo e ricominciare?


----------



## profumodispezie (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' la mia paura. Lasciarlo e ricominciare?


Dipende da quanta convenienza ne trai a lasciarlo. Hai una tua sicurezza economica? Ci sono figli più o meno piccoli in giro? Il resto della tua vita com'è? Intendo dire: oltre a questa, hai altre situazioni problematiche da gestire? Hai una rete di amici/che che quando sei al fondo prendi una pala e scavi ti strappano la pala dalle mani? 
Se hai risposto si alla maggior parte delle domande, lascia e ricomincia.
Io non ho tutti si a queste domande...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Dipende da quanta convenienza ne trai a lasciarlo. Hai una tua sicurezza economica? Ci sono figli più o meno piccoli in giro? Il resto della tua vita com'è? Intendo dire: oltre a questa, hai altre situazioni problematiche da gestire? Hai una rete di amici/che che quando sei al fondo prendi una pala e scavi ti strappano la pala dalle mani?
> Se hai risposto si alla maggior parte delle domande, lascia e ricomincia.
> Io non ho tutti si a queste domande...


Beh se ti poni tutte queste domande e sai le risposte...
Io ti dico che sei una persona con la testa sul collo.:sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia. Te ne davo meno, anche parecchi in meno. Non è propriamente un complimento.



Io gliene davo di più, scrive talmente cose giuste che, o nella vita ha passato chissà che, o appunto per l'età, oppure è così di suo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> scrive talmente cose giuste che, o nella vita ha passato chissà che, o appunto per l'età, oppure è così di suo.


quotissimo. Ma propendo più per "è così di suo"


----------



## Danielona (22 Novembre 2012)

*siamo in due e sicuramente non le sole*



Circe off ha detto:


> Io so solo che da quando ho scoperto di essere tradita, non riesco ad essere felice più di niente. Sono in un limbo di infelicità.....:-(


Posso chiederti quanto tempo è passato da quando lo hai saputo? E' stata un'avventura o un lungo tradimento?

Il pensiero è fisso sul come quando perchè o con il tempo si attenua.

Sei ancora con tuo marito o è finita?

Scusami, ma è difficilissimo capire cosa fare e parlarne con chi ha provato la stessa situazione è sicuramente meglio che farlo con chi non riesce assolutamente a capire il dolore lancinante che si prova e la tristezza che ne segue.


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Posso chiederti quanto tempo è passato da quando lo hai saputo? E' stata un'avventura o un lungo tradimento?
> 
> Il pensiero è fisso sul come quando perchè o con il tempo si attenua.
> 
> ...




Scusa se rispondo io per Circe.
Stai tranquilla, chiunque sia passato di lì sa esattamente quello che si prova e capisce perfettamente il dolore e l'angoscia profonda.
Il tempo è un buon guaritore, ma le ferite dell'anima ogni tanto si faranno sentire...vedila come una croce da portare, per amore o quello che ne resta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa se rispondo io per Circe.
> Stai tranquilla, chiunque sia passato di lì sa esattamente quello che si prova e capisce perfettamente il dolore e l'angoscia profonda.
> Il tempo è un buon guaritore, ma le ferite dell'anima ogni tanto si faranno sentire...vedila come una croce da portare, per amore o quello che ne resta.


Ciao Diletta! pensavo proprio a te ieri... come stai?


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta! pensavo proprio a te ieri... come stai?




Ciao Sbrì!
E' una domanda difficile...un po' zoppicante per i colpi di coda.
Meglio di tempo addietro, ma non fuori del tutto.
Forse non lo saremo mai del tutto...
Ops: ho parlato al plurale, tu invece...?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Sbrì!
> E' una domanda difficile...un po' zoppicante per i colpi di coda.
> Meglio di tempo addietro, ma non fuori del tutto.
> *Forse non lo saremo mai del tutto*...
> Ops: ho parlato al plurale, tu invece...?


ci rifasiamo tra un paio di anni?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci rifasiamo tra un paio di anni?:mrgreen:


Pure meccanica!! 
Contadina, manager, cultura da sballo, cavallerizza. 

Ed ora pure meccanicaaaaaa:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci rifasiamo tra un paio di anni?:mrgreen:



Nooo!!!
sono troppi per me: ora voglio il tutto o il nulla.
Basta con il "meno peggio", mi sono rotta!
Voglio il massimo per me e so qual'è, ma non riesco a raggiungerlo.
Capisci, questione di limiti personali...


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

*Sbri*

sei tornata ad essere la giumenta ch'eri prima. Meglio così va. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pure meccanica!!
> Contadina, manager, cultura da sballo, cavallerizza.
> 
> Ed ora pure meccanicaaaaaa:mrgreen::rotfl:


e so pure saldare:mrgreen:
la cultura da sballo come la mia poi... te la raccomando


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nooo!!!
> sono troppi per me: ora voglio il tutto o il nulla.
> Basta con il "meno peggio", mi sono rotta!
> Voglio *il massimo per me e so qual'è, *ma non riesco a raggiungerlo.
> Capisci, questione di limiti personali...


in che senso? Mi devo preoccupare, Dilè?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pure meccanica!!
> Contadina, manager, cultura da sballo, cavallerizza.
> 
> Ed ora pure meccanicaaaaaa:mrgreen::rotfl:


Fosse pure infedele sarebbe il massimo. Ma quando mai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fosse pure infedele sarebbe il massimo. Ma quando mai.


 eh ma non è colpa mia. Guarda che in giro non c'è mica tutta 'sta manna, eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma non è colpa mia. Guarda che in giro non c'è mica tutta 'sta manna, eh?


Ma smettila.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma smettila.


ma è vero! Gente che al massimo ti chiede se hai visto passare il suo scoiattolo...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma è vero! Gente che al massimo ti chiede se hai visto passare il suo scoiattolo...


Sto discorso già l'abbiamo fatto.


----------



## Dylan (23 Novembre 2012)

Tradire ti fà stare bene sentire forte, predominante nella coppia. Subirlo è una altro conto.


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Tradire ti fà stare bene sentire forte, predominante nella coppia. Subirlo è una altro conto.



minchia, questa è bellissima. quasi quasi la metto come firma.


p.s. ma è roba tua o l'hai trascritta?


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> minchia, questa è bellissima. quasi quasi la metto come firma.
> 
> 
> p.s. ma è roba tua o l'hai trascritta?


:risata:


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Novembre 2012)

ma è ancora possibile leggere qualcosa di sensato qui dentro ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> minchia, questa è bellissima. quasi quasi la metto come firma.
> 
> 
> p.s. ma è roba tua o l'hai trascritta?


e poi Joey mi dice che è colpa mia


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:



meno male che qualcuno ti fa ridere.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e poi Joey mi dice che è colpa mia


Eddai su. Che poi a me Dylan Dog mai piaciuto proprio.


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> meno male che qualcuno ti fa ridere.



grazie ne avevo bisogno :risata:
ti sei meritato il guanciale


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie ne avevo bisogno :risata:
> ti sei meritato il guanciale



:bacio:


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> :bacio:



:forza:


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :forza:





il fine settimana promette bene, e vaiiiiiii.

:cincin2:


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> il fine settimana promette bene, e vaiiiiiii.
> 
> :cincin2:


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Novembre 2012)

:mrgreen:





Simy ha detto:


> :risata:


, mi hai fatto ridere.


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


perchè?


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> perchè?



Non ho capito la tua battuta... :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :mrgreen:, mi hai fatto ridere.


 :kiss:


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Non ho capito la tua battuta... :mrgreen:


era un umorismo anglossassone, sai di quelli che o li apprezzi o resti


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Tradire ti fà stare bene sentire forte, predominante nella coppia. Subirlo è una altro conto.



Forte in che senso?
E predominante in che coppia ,quella ufficiale o quella en passant....?


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> *Tradire ti fà stare bene sentire forte, predominante nella coppia*. Subirlo è una altro conto.



minchia, addirittura?


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Novembre 2012)

Dylan ha detto:


> Tradire ti fà stare bene sentire forte, predominante nella coppia. Subirlo è una altro conto.





Sono queste le cose che mi scaldano il cuore dopo il lavoro...


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sono queste le cose che mi scaldano il cuore dopo il lavoro...


tu no dominante? tu non sentire forte? ahiahiahi:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu no dominante? tu non sentire forte? ahiahiahi:rotfl:


che succede? come mai tanta euforia? che mi sono persa?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> che succede? come mai tanta *euforia?* che mi sono persa?:rotfl:


non so, mi hanno dato questa sigarettina strana  e mi è presa come una ridarola bizzarra:canna:


----------



## passante (23 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma è ancora possibile leggere qualcosa di sensato qui dentro ?


forse i post vanno letti al contrario  come ascoltare le canzoni dei satanisti :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebina (23 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> forse i post vanno letti al contrario  come ascoltare le canzoni dei satanisti :mrgreen:



ahahahahahah! Mi sono catapultata dalla sedia!


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ahahahahahah! Mi sono catapultata dalla sedia!


hai passato tu la sigarettina misteriosa a Min? :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Dipende da quanta convenienza ne trai a lasciarlo. Hai una tua sicurezza economica? Ci sono figli più o meno piccoli in giro? Il resto della tua vita com'è? Intendo dire: oltre a questa, hai altre situazioni problematiche da gestire? Hai una rete di amici/che che quando sei al fondo prendi una pala e scavi ti strappano la pala dalle mani?
> Se hai risposto si alla maggior parte delle domande, lascia e ricomincia.
> Io non ho tutti si a queste domande...


Economicamente più che indipendente, non ho figli minorenni, la più piccola è la mia ragione di vita, la mia vita 'prima' girava intorno a lui ed alle mie figlie, non lavoro più, viaggio spesso, non ho molti amici, sto molto bene da sola, non so cosa sia la solitudine e la noia, il tradimento però è stato devastante per la durata e per i trent'anni di differenza tra LEI e mio marito, anche se in un certo senso è comprensibile che un sessantenne sia lusingato da una ragazzina che si invaghisce di lui (o che pensa di sistemarsi con lui).
Se lo avessi scoperto all'inizio, lavoravo ancora, lo avrei buttato fuori di casa all'istante.
Da un mese mi arrovello cercando di capire cosa devo fare.
La cosa che più vorrei sapere è che tipo di relazione era la loro. Lui sostiene sia stata lei a cercarlo e che lui stentava a credere fosse interessata a lui, vista l'età, poi di essersi sentito, in un periodo nero per altri motivi, ancora interessante per qualcuno, ma di non avere mai provato niente per lei, solo qualche scopata, a mio parere più di qualche.
Restare con lui che si dice strapentito o restare sola per sempre?


----------



## lunaiena (23 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Economicamente più che indipendente, non ho figli minorenni, la più piccola è la mia ragione di vita, la mia vita 'prima' girava intorno a lui ed alle mie figlie, non lavoro più, viaggio spesso, non ho molti amici, sto molto bene da sola, non so cosa sia la solitudine e la noia, il tradimento però è stato devastante per la durata e per i trent'anni di differenza tra LEI e mio marito, anche se in un certo senso è comprensibile che un sessantenne sia lusingato da una ragazzina che si invaghisce di lui (o che pensa di sistemarsi con lui).
> Se lo avessi scoperto all'inizio, lavoravo ancora, lo avrei buttato fuori di casa all'istante.
> Da un mese mi arrovello cercando di capire cosa devo fare.
> La cosa che più vorrei sapere è che tipo di relazione era la loro. Lui sostiene sia stata lei a cercarlo e che lui stentava a credere fosse interessata a lui, vista l'età, poi di essersi sentito, in un periodo nero per altri motivi, ancora interessante per qualcuno, ma di non avere mai provato niente per lei, solo qualche scopata, a mio parere più di qualche.
> Restare con lui che si dice strapentito o restare sola per sempre?


Il "per sempre " lo toglierei ... non è detto che sia così sai...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il "per sempre " lo toglierei ... non è detto che sia così sai...


Non credo che, dopo questo tradimento, riuscirei più a fidarmi di qualcuno. Ne di avere la voglia di trovare un altro, il solo pensiero di da la nausea oggi. Trentacinque anni con lui, sempre fedele, tre figli, tutto crollato con una semplice telefonata.
Inoltre, il mio tipo di vita mi fa conoscere ben poche persone, meglio cosi a mio parere.


Sono troppi i casi, anche di amiche, di mariti bugiardi e traditori, anche di chi sembrava, innamoratissimo e persino geloso della moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Economicamente più che indipendente, non ho figli minorenni, la più piccola è la mia ragione di vita, la mia vita 'prima' girava intorno a lui ed alle mie figlie, non lavoro più, viaggio spesso, non ho molti amici, sto molto bene da sola, non so cosa sia la solitudine e la noia, il tradimento però è stato devastante per la durata e per i trent'anni di differenza tra LEI e mio marito, anche se in un certo senso è comprensibile che un sessantenne sia lusingato da una ragazzina che si invaghisce di lui (o che pensa di sistemarsi con lui).
> Se lo avessi scoperto all'inizio, lavoravo ancora, lo avrei buttato fuori di casa all'istante.
> Da un mese mi arrovello cercando di capire cosa devo fare.
> La cosa che più vorrei sapere è che tipo di relazione era la loro. Lui sostiene sia stata lei a cercarlo e che lui stentava a credere fosse interessata a lui, vista l'età, poi di essersi sentito, in un periodo nero per altri motivi, ancora interessante per qualcuno, ma di non avere mai provato niente per lei, solo qualche scopata, a mio parere più di qualche.
> Restare con lui che si dice strapentito o restare sola per sempre?


Se ci avesse provato con te un ...raoul bova (o chi per esso...) tu cosa avresti fatto?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Novembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ci avesse provato con te un ...raoul bova (o chi per esso...) tu cosa avresti fatto?


Gli avrei consigliato una visita oculistica, ogni cosa a suo tempo.


----------



## Circe off line (24 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Posso chiederti quanto tempo è passato da quando lo hai saputo? E' stata un'avventura o un lungo tradimento?
> 
> Il pensiero è fisso sul come quando perchè o con il tempo si attenua.
> 
> ...


Mi ha tradita con la mia miglior amica x 5 anni. L'ho scoperto io....sto ancora con lui ed ê passato un anno e mezzo. Sono in terapia da sola e la tristezza accompagna le mie giornate. Vivo, lavoro, mi confronto....ma ho un malessere che mi accompagna in ogni respiro. Non so cosa provo x lui. Forse un gran bene visto che stiamo insieme da quando io bevevo il latte al biberon....non lo riesco a perdonare. Ogni occasione é buona x rinfacciargli che é un porco bastardo. Poi ci sono i momenti degli abbracci e delle cose non dette. Quando riaffiora il nostro noi, quello forte. Sono sulle montagne russe. Un momento lo voglio, quello dopo lo vorrei fuori dalla mia vita. E in questo limbo mi struggo, pensando che almeno vale la pena provare x il bene dei miei figli.....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gli avrei consigliato una visita oculistica, ogni cosa a suo tempo.


Questa risposta denota realismo o sottovalutazione o sottovalutazione in quanto donna.
Ma se sul serio ti fosse accaduto, tu saresti riuscita a rinunciare?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Mi ha tradita con la mia miglior amica x 5 anni. L'ho scoperto io....sto ancora con lui ed ê passato un anno e mezzo. Sono in terapia da sola e la tristezza accompagna le mie giornate. Vivo, lavoro, mi confronto....ma ho un malessere che mi accompagna in ogni respiro. Non so cosa provo x lui. Forse un gran bene visto che stiamo insieme da quando io bevevo il latte al biberon....non lo riesco a perdonare. Ogni occasione é buona x rinfacciargli che é un porco bastardo. Poi ci sono i momenti degli abbracci e delle cose non dette. Quando riaffiora il nostro noi, quello forte. Sono sulle montagne russe. Un momento lo voglio, quello dopo lo vorrei fuori dalla mia vita. E in questo limbo mi struggo, pensando che almeno vale la pena provare x il bene dei miei figli.....


Ma è un tradimento superabile il tuo?
Perché ci stai provando?
Non dire per amore o per abitudine.


----------



## Circe (25 Novembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è un tradimento superabile il tuo?
> Perché ci stai provando?
> Non dire per amore o per abitudine.


Se sapessi dare queste risposte starei già meglio. Il fatto è che non lo so se sia superabile. In certi momenti lo é, quando ragiono sul fatto che nessuno é proprietà di nessuno....ci sto provando perché sto con lui da quasi 30 anni ed é parte di me. Ripeto non capisco neanche io di che natura sono i miei sentimenti....ma ho fatto già soffrire troppo i miei figli con scenate e cacciate di casa, che ora preferisco la mitezza di un andare avanti senza chiedersi sempre perché....


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Novembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa risposta denota realismo o sottovalutazione o sottovalutazione in quanto donna.
> Ma se sul serio ti fosse accaduto, tu saresti riuscita a rinunciare?


Oggi lo prenderei in considerazione, prima NO, avrei rinunciato senza considerarla una rinuncia, e ti assicuro che ero una bella donna, anche messa a confronto con l'amica di mio marito alla sua età.

Pochissimi mesi  fa una persona, pure più giovane di me, un tipo interessante  ha cercato di offrirmi la sua compagnia, educatamente e signorilmente, nonostante avessi già molti dubbi su mio marito ho declinato i segnali.

Quando ero molto pù giovane, e devo averlo già scritto, un cliente e con una notevole posizione sociale lavorativa mi riempiva di attenzioni nonostante gli mancasse il tempo lo trovava anche solo per passare in ufficio e offrirmi un semplice caffò, era sicuramente una persona interessante, ma ho sempre finto di non capire le sue intenzioni e quando ho cambiato lavoro mi sono ben guardata dall'avvisarlo.

Con mio marito almeno per vent'anni tutto è andato benissimo, i problemi quando ci sono stati riguardavano tutt'altro che noi due, solo storie di lavoro.

Forse per gli uomini, quando arrivano ad una certa età, è gratificante sentirsi desiderati da donne giovani, questo lo penso se guardo non solo a mio marito ma ad amici comuni che hanno avuto avventure e sempre con donne molto pià giovani della moglie, anche se mio marito con 31 anni di meno ha vinto il PRIMO PPREMIO.


----------



## Valeniente (25 Novembre 2012)

*sembra un tradimento fotocopia*



Circe off line ha detto:


> Mi ha tradita con la mia miglior amica x 5 anni. L'ho scoperto io....sto ancora con lui ed ê passato un anno e mezzo. Sono in terapia da sola e la tristezza accompagna le mie giornate. Vivo, lavoro, mi confronto....ma ho un malessere che mi accompagna in ogni respiro. Non so cosa provo x lui. Forse un gran bene visto che stiamo insieme da quando io bevevo il latte al biberon....non lo riesco a perdonare. Ogni occasione é buona x rinfacciargli che é un porco bastardo. Poi ci sono i momenti degli abbracci e delle cose non dette. Quando riaffiora il nostro noi, quello forte. Sono sulle montagne russe. Un momento lo voglio, quello dopo lo vorrei fuori dalla mia vita. E in questo limbo mi struggo, pensando che almeno vale la pena provare x il bene dei miei figli.....


L'unica differenza è che lei fingeva di essere la tua miglior amica, perchè una vera amica non lo farebbe mai, ed il fatto che lo hai scoperto tu, ma è più facile credo, conoscendo entrambi. Per il resto quando legge le tue reazioni, oggi, mi ci immedesimo all'istante, l'unica cosa diversa è che io le scenate sono riuscita a fargliele quando eravamo soli, ed in più le mie figlie sono tutte maggiorenni. Una sola è al corrente del tradimento, suo malgrado ne è stata coinvolta, e dall'altra, la tipa.?

Tu  sei riuscita a capire che tipo di storia è stata la loro?  Il perchè è comiciata e soprattutto durata tanto?

Mio marito è un muro, sostiene solo e sempre che non le importava un granchè, solo che non si capacitava del fatto che una ragazzina lo cercasse e apprezzasse.

Ho paura inoltre che finirò per sentirmi anch'io male per anni, per questo vorrei capire se per me è  meglio lasciarlo e stare sola, ma come faccio a capirlo?

Si può vivere continuando a pensare e sempre al suo lungo tradimento?

Diventerebbe meno importante se lo lasciassi al suo destino?

Soffrirei meno di oggi?


----------



## Circe off line (25 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> L'unica differenza è che lei fingeva di essere la tua miglior amica, perchè una vera amica non lo farebbe mai, ed il fatto che lo hai scoperto tu, ma è più facile credo, conoscendo entrambi. Per il resto quando legge le tue reazioni, oggi, mi ci immedesimo all'istante, l'unica cosa diversa è che io le scenate sono riuscita a fargliele quando eravamo soli, ed in più le mie figlie sono tutte maggiorenni. Una sola è al corrente del tradimento, suo malgrado ne è stata coinvolta, e dall'altra, la tipa.?
> 
> Tu  sei riuscita a capire che tipo di storia è stata la loro?  Il perchè è comiciata e soprattutto durata tanto?
> 
> ...


La storia mia ê molto complessa e lunga. Lui dice che era sesso facile, che lei era disinibita e sempre pronta, che lo adulava, lo faceva sentire importante e lui si sentiva un super uomo nel rendere felice due donne. Secondo me invece ci ha reso infelici entrambe, ma questo il suo grande ego non glielo farà mai capire. Non ricorda, non Sa, é vago. Ma ribadisce sempre che lei era una cagna in calore che se lo faceva mettere dappertutto. Io sono più mentale, e un uomo deve prendermi di testa. Con lui a volte non succedeva e il sesso non era un granché. Ma ho capito dopo che era scarso xche quella se lo spolpava x bene. Secondo me lui l'ha amata. Ma lo nega quando lo dico.....non so più che pesci prendere. Non so se stessi sola se starei meglio. Non lo so. Una persona A me cara mi ha detto 'prenditi fuori dal matrimonio ciò che ti completa'. X questo x ora resto con lui. Per opportunismo, per comodità, per i miei bambini, per il sesso. Se al di fuori troverò qualcosa che mi completa allora deciderò.....


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> lLui si sentiva un super uomo nel rendere felice due donne. Secondo me invece ci ha reso infelici entrambe, ma questo il suo grande ego non glielo farà mai capire.
> Con lui a volte non succedeva e il sesso non era un granché.
> Ma ho capito dopo che era scarso xche quella se lo spolpava x bene.
> Secondo me lui l'ha amata. Ma lo nega quando lo dico.....
> ...


Sei saggia...
Ma scusami certe tue frasi lapidarie sono da epos...

Ma solo una cosa...
Non prenderti mai più pesci in faccia...ok?

TI dico solo una cosa...
Sii ironica e guardinga.

Stai attenta a quello che trovi.
Credimi là fuori c'è na montagna di ottone spacciato per oro. Ok?

Se trovi biggiotteria: usa e getta.
Non custodirla come se fosse un diamante.
Saresti punto e a capo.

Non sai se l'ha amata
O se ne è stato succube
Ma forse ha amato il suo modo di fare sesso con lui.
Forse.


----------



## Circe off (25 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei saggia...
> Ma scusami certe tue frasi lapidarie sono da epos...
> 
> Ma solo una cosa...
> ...


Hai ragione sull'ultima frase, può essere. Perché se l'avesse amata in toto, al l'esplosione avrebbe potuto farsi una vita con lei... Invece caratterialmente lei era mostruosamente egoista e veniale e lui in amicizia glielo rinfacciava sempre. Infatti io non capivo perché lei non si offendesse mai! Però ormai....gira e rigira son sempre quelle le cose che mi chiedo e che a volte non mi chiedo più xche non serve.....ps cosa vuol dire certe tue frasi sono da epos??


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Hai ragione sull'ultima frase, può essere. Perché se l'avesse amata in toto, al l'esplosione avrebbe potuto farsi una vita con lei... Invece caratterialmente lei era mostruosamente egoista e veniale e lui in amicizia glielo rinfacciava sempre. Infatti io non capivo perché lei non si offendesse mai! Però ormai....gira e rigira son sempre quelle le cose che mi chiedo e che a volte non mi chiedo più xche non serve.....ps cosa vuol dire certe tue frasi sono da epos??


Sono da manuale.
Da narrazione epica.

" Voleva fare felice due donne e le ha rese infelici tutte e due " è degna della mitologia greca.
Pensiamo agli dei amici degli uomini puniti...
Lui il mio mito Prometeo...

Prometeo figlio di Era aveva 5 coppie di gemelli .All'inizio i fratelli erano virtuosi e saggi, ma si lasciarono prendere dall'avidità e allora gli dei mandarono una tempesta che distrusse il loro paese.

Atlante e Menezio, sopravvissero al diluvio, si unirono a Crono e ad altri Titani per combattere gli dei. Zeus, però, uccise Menezio con un fulmine e condannò Atlante a portare il Cielo sulle spalle per sempre.

Prometeo si schierò dalla parte di Zeus, dicendo di fare altrettanto al fratello Epimeteo; inoltre partecipò alla lotta solo quando oramai volgeva al termine. Come premio aveva ricevuto di poter accedere liberamente all’Olimpo. Infatti fu presente alla nascita di Atena dalla testa di Zeus, che fu molto gentile e buona con lui.

Zeus, per la stima che riponeva in Prometeo, gli diede l'incarico di forgiare l'uomo che modellò dal fango e che animò con il fuoco divino.

Dell'amicizia che provava per gli uomini Prometeo diede testimonianza fin dalla prima volta che se ne dovette occupare: quando ricevette da Atena e dagli altri dei un numero limitato di "buone qualità", suo fratello Epimeteo , senza pensarci tanto, cominciò a distribuirle agli animali. Prometeo rimediò subito rubando ad Atena uno scrigno in cui erano riposte l'intelligenza e la memoria e le donò agli umani.

Zeus in quel momento aveva deciso di distruggerli: non approvava la gentilezza di Prometeo per le sue creature e considerava i doni del titano troppo pericolosi, perché gli uomini in questo modo sarebbero diventati sempre più potenti e capaci.

A quell'epoca, gli uomini erano ammessi alla presenza degli dei, con i quali trascorrevano momenti conviviali di grande allegria e serenità. Durante una di queste riunioni tenuta a Mekone (o Mecone), fu portato un enorme bue, del quale metà doveva spettare a Zeus e metà agli uomini. Il signore degli dei affidò l'incarico della spartizione a Prometeo che approfittò dell'occasione per vendicarsi del re degli dei.

Difatti ammazzò l'animale, lo tagliò a pezzi e ne fece due parti. Agli uomini riservò i pezzi di carne migliori, nascondendoli però sotto la disgustosa pelle del ventre del toro. Agli dei riservò le ossa che mise in un lucido strato di grasso. Fatte le porzioni, invitò Zeus a scegliere la sua parte, il resto andava agli uomini.

Zeus accettò l'invito e prese la parte grassa, ma vedendo le ossa abilmente nascoste, si arrabbiò lanciando una maledizione sugli uomini. Fu da allora che gli uomini sacrificando agli dei lasciarono a essi le parti immangiabili delle bestie sacrificate, consumandone la carne; ma i mangiatori di carne diverranno per questo mortali mentre gli dei rimarranno immortali.Lo sfrontato raggiro doveva essere punito e Zeus, senza colpire Prometeo, tolse il fuoco agli uomini e lo nascose.
La punizione di Prometeo e degli uomini

Prometeo si recò da Atena affinché lo facesse entrare di notte nell'Olimpo e appena giunto, accese una torcia dal carro di Elio e si dileguò senza che nessuno lo vedesse. Secondo altre leggende, egli ritrovò la torcia nella Fucina di Efesto, ne rubò qualche favilla e, incurante delle conseguenze, la riportò agli uomini. Venutolo a sapere, Zeus promise di fargliela pagare. Così ordinò ad Efesto di costruire una donna bellissima, di nome Pandora, la prima del genere umano, alla quale gli dei del vento infusero lo spirito vitale e tutte le dee dell'Olimpo la dotarono di doni meravigliosi.

Si racconta che Zeus la inviò da Epimeteo affinché punisse la razza umana, alla quale Prometeo aveva dato il fuoco divino. Epimeteo, avvertito dal fratello di non accettare regali da Zeus, la rifiutò; cosicché Zeus, più indignato che mai per l'affronto subìto prima dall'uno poi dall'altro fratello, decise di punire ferocemente il Titano e tutti gli uomini che egli difendeva. Il padre degli dei fece incatenare Prometeo, nudo, nella zona più alta e più esposta alle intemperie e gli venne conficcata una colonna nel corpo. Inviò poi un'aquila perché gli squarciasse il petto e gli dilaniasse il fegato, che gli ricresceva durante la notte, giurando di non staccare mai Prometeo dalla roccia.
Il Prometeo liberato di Mario Rapisardi

Epimeteo, dispiaciuto per la sorte del fratello, si rassegnò a sposare Pandora, ma essa sventatamente e per pura curiosità aprì un vaso che Epimeteo teneva gelosamente custodito, nel quale Prometeo aveva chiuso tutti i mali che potessero tormentare l'uomo: la fatica, la malattia, la vecchiaia, la pazzia, la passione e la morte. Essi uscirono e immediatamente si sparsero tra gli uomini; solo la speranza, rimasta nel vaso tardivamente richiuso, da quel giorno sostenne gli uomini anche nei momenti di maggior scoraggiamento.
La liberazione e l'immortalità del Titano

Come narrato nella tragedia perduta di Eschilo Prometeo liberato, dopo tremila anni, Eracle passò dalla regione del Caucaso, trafisse con una freccia l'aquila che tormentava Prometeo e lo liberò spezzando le catene.

Secondo il racconto contenuto nella Biblioteca dello Pseudo-Apollodoro, durante un incontro tra Chirone ed Eracle, alcuni centauri attaccarono l'eroe. Questi per difendersi usò le frecce bagnate con il veleno dell'Idra, da cui non si poteva guarire. Chirone venne inavvertitamente graffiato da una delle frecce. Non potendo morire perché immortale, cominciò per lui una sofferenza atroce. Zeus quindi accettò la vita di Chirone che poté finalmente morire in cambio dell'immortalità di Prometeo.[1]


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oggi lo prenderei in considerazione, prima NO, avrei rinunciato senza considerarla una rinuncia, e ti assicuro che ero una bella donna, anche messa a confronto con l'amica di mio marito alla sua età.
> 
> Pochissimi mesi  fa una persona, pure più giovane di me, un tipo interessante  ha cercato di offrirmi la sua compagnia, educatamente e signorilmente, nonostante avessi già molti dubbi su mio marito ho declinato i segnali.
> 
> ...


Allora, nonostante TU non abbia mai sentito un reale desiderio di tradire, capisci come abbia potuto averlo lui e lo consideri un fatto possibile e superabile.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Se sapessi dare queste risposte starei già meglio. Il fatto è che non lo so se sia superabile. In certi momenti lo é, quando ragiono sul fatto che nessuno é proprietà di nessuno....ci sto provando perché sto con lui da quasi 30 anni ed é parte di me. Ripeto non capisco neanche io di che natura sono i miei sentimenti....ma ho fatto già soffrire troppo i miei figli con scenate e cacciate di casa, che ora preferisco la mitezza di un andare avanti senza chiedersi sempre perché....


Se la mitezza non è a spese di te stessa e della tua serenità e riesci ad avere ancora fiducia in lui, puoi superararlo. Forse.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> L'unica differenza è che lei fingeva di essere la tua miglior amica, perchè una vera amica non lo farebbe mai, ed il fatto che lo hai scoperto tu, ma è più facile credo, conoscendo entrambi. Per il resto quando legge le tue reazioni, oggi, mi ci immedesimo all'istante, l'unica cosa diversa è che io le scenate sono riuscita a fargliele quando eravamo soli, ed in più le mie figlie sono tutte maggiorenni. Una sola è al corrente del tradimento, suo malgrado ne è stata coinvolta, e dall'altra, la tipa.?
> 
> Tu  sei riuscita a capire che tipo di storia è stata la loro?  Il perchè è comiciata e soprattutto durata tanto?
> 
> ...




Nessuno potrà mai darti una risposta vera, ogni percorso è diverso. A parte che la stessa persona dovrebbe vivere entrambe le scelte,entrambi i percorsi, quindi impossibile. 

Una risposta sicura però la conosco, si soffrirebbe in entrambe le scelte. La durata dipende soltanto da noi.


----------



## Circe off (26 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono da manuale.
> Da narrazione epica.
> 
> " Voleva fare felice due donne e le ha rese infelici tutte e due " è degna della mitologia greca.
> ...


Ok datemi 2 frecce......


----------



## Diletta (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in che senso? Mi devo preoccupare, Dilè?




Ho letto solo ora e ti rispondo:
il massimo per me è un obiettivo tanto semplice quanto arduo: riprendere a vivere il mio rapporto di coppia in profondità, così come è nella mia natura viverlo e crederci ancora...
Soprattutto questo.
E' o non è un progetto ambizioso?
O un delirio?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho letto solo ora e ti rispondo:
> il massimo per me è un obiettivo tanto semplice quanto arduo: riprendere a vivere il mio rapporto di coppia in profondità, così come è nella mia natura viverlo e crederci ancora...
> Soprattutto questo.
> E' o non è un progetto ambizioso?
> O un delirio?


Ma Diletta non è meglio viverlo in leggerezza?
Vivere in profondità comporta pesantezza no?
E che siamo al mondo sempre e solo per sfaticà? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tu quale sei delle sedici?


----------



## Diletta (26 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> L'unica differenza è che lei fingeva di essere la tua miglior amica, perchè una vera amica non lo farebbe mai, ed il fatto che lo hai scoperto tu, ma è più facile credo, conoscendo entrambi. Per il resto quando legge le tue reazioni, oggi, mi ci immedesimo all'istante, l'unica cosa diversa è che io le scenate sono riuscita a fargliele quando eravamo soli, ed in più le mie figlie sono tutte maggiorenni. Una sola è al corrente del tradimento, suo malgrado ne è stata coinvolta, e dall'altra, la tipa.?
> 
> Tu  sei riuscita a capire che tipo di storia è stata la loro?  Il perchè è comiciata e soprattutto durata tanto?
> 
> ...



Scusa se ti chiedo se sei la stessa persona non registrata col dilemma finale se stare con lui che si dimostra strapentito o sola per sempre...
Faccio un po' di confusione...

Le domande che ti poni sono le stesse che mi sono posta io per parecchio tempo. Ricordo che dicevo sempre che se fossi stata sicura di non soffrire più standogli lontana l'avrei fatto subito tanto era forte il dolore.  
Ma come fare a saperlo? 
E basterebbero pochi giorni di distacco per capire come ci si sente?
Io ho temuto molto il "non ritorno", il prendere cioè una decisione che poi si sarebbe magari rivelata sbagliata senza possibilità di rimedio.
Quindi, ho tenuto duro anche quando le cose precipitavano e sembravano ormai preludere a niente di buono.
Giorni e giorni nel limbo al buio, con sempre più rari sprazzi di luce.
Struggente malinconia e opprimente senso di vuoto.
Solitudine profonda.
Intorno a me il nulla, nonostante la famiglia che veniva da me trascurata.
Non esisteva più niente al di fuori di me e lui.
Possibile che un uomo possa davvero stravolgere l'esistenza di una persona fino a sconvolgerla in questo modo?
Mi facevo rabbia e pena.
Ma poi ho capito e ciò che ho compreso è di una semplicità imbarazzante:
è l'amore che causa tutto questo e c'è ben poco da fare.
Quell'amore così offeso e scalfito che non si arrende, che non vuole saperne di svanire, nonostante tutto...
E mi sono lasciata andare, come una zattera in mezzo al mare in tempesta.
Ho cominciato a vivere giorno per giorno mettendomi in disparte, da spettatrice che guarda l'evolversi degli eventi, dicendomi:
ok, vediamo chi avrà la meglio: l'offesa e la rabbia o il sentimento?
Ho lasciato fare...che si combattessero fra loro. 
Non mi sento ancora completamente fuori e ho anche paura a dirlo. Forse non lo ammetterò mai del tutto per scaramanzia.       

Tutto questo per suggerirti di interrogare il tuo cuore e se questo non ti dà ancora le risposte dagli ancora del tempo e aspetta.
Non essere mai precipitosa in queste cose, c'è in ballo la tua vita e tutto il tuo vissuto.
La delusione profonda te la porterai dietro, di questo ne sono convinta, ma fai i tuoi passi quando non vedrai altre alternative.
E guarda tuo marito con gli occhi della compassione per chi è vulnerabile e debole.
Fin troppo umano...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Mi ha tradita con la mia miglior amica x 5 anni. L'ho scoperto io....sto ancora con lui ed ê passato un anno e mezzo. Sono in terapia da sola e la tristezza accompagna le mie giornate. Vivo, lavoro, mi confronto....ma ho un malessere che mi accompagna in ogni respiro. Non so cosa provo x lui. Forse un gran bene visto che stiamo insieme da quando io bevevo il latte al biberon....non lo riesco a perdonare. Ogni occasione é buona x rinfacciargli che é un porco bastardo. Poi ci sono i momenti degli abbracci e delle cose non dette. Quando riaffiora il nostro noi, quello forte. Sono sulle montagne russe. Un momento lo voglio, quello dopo lo vorrei fuori dalla mia vita. E in questo limbo mi struggo, pensando che almeno vale la pena provare x il bene dei miei figli.....


un'esperienza davvero brutta....lacerante. Mi spiace 
Certo che le "migliori amiche" a volte....bisognerebbe essere più scaltre/i.
E non parliamo dei "migliori amici" o degli "amici simpaticoni" quando interagiscono con le mogli.

A saperle certe cose, un po' prima...
se ce la fai a provare, prova, e mi rendo conto che per una mamma c'è un Bene superiore, preziosissimo...


ospite "g"


----------



## Valeniente (26 Novembre 2012)

*si, sono sempre io, non so cosa sia meglio per me e per il futuro della ns famiglia.*



Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa se ti chiedo se sei la stessa persona non registrata col dilemma finale se stare con lui che si dimostra strapentito o sola per sempre...
> Faccio un po' di confusione...
> 
> Le domande che ti poni sono le stesse che mi sono posta io per parecchio tempo. Ricordo che dicevo sempre che se fossi stata sicura di non soffrire più standogli lontana l'avrei fatto subito tanto era forte il dolore.
> ...


Grazie per quello che mi hai scritto, so che bisognerebbe ascoltare solo il cuore, però mi chiedo come si riesca a dimenticare il fatto, ad abbracciarlo ancora senza pensare ogni volta che ha abbracciato Lei, chissà quante volte, e cosa pensava quando poi faceva l'amore con me e viceversa, anche se lui continua a dirmi che era 'altro' dal nostro amore e che non si è mai mai innamorato di lei, si sentiva solo gratificato dal fatto che lei lo continuasse a cercare, soprattutto all'inizio, sei anni fa, anche quando aveva un altro, e che era lei a dirsi innamorata di lui, che quando ha provato a chiederle di smetterla di cercarlo lei ha cominciato a minacciarlo di farmelo sapere, come poi ha fatto, non una ma tre volte.

Posso credergli?

Si riesce a rifarsi una vita felice, senza lui, a sessant'anni?

Sarebbe ancora una famiglia la nostra se lo lasciassi?

Lui sarebbe costretto ad andare molto lontano, significherebbe non vederssi praticamente quai mai, o mai più.

Più che il dolore di perdere lui, che non sento appartenermi oggi, affettivamente, è lo disgregarsi della famiglia che mi spaventa, anche il distacco da tutti i suoi parenti a cui voglio molto molto bene.


----------



## Valeniente (26 Novembre 2012)

*mio marito in confronto è un signore*



Circe off line ha detto:


> La storia mia ê molto complessa e lunga. Lui dice che era sesso facile, che lei era disinibita e sempre pronta, che lo adulava, lo faceva sentire importante e lui si sentiva un super uomo nel rendere felice due donne. Secondo me invece ci ha reso infelici entrambe, ma questo il suo grande ego non glielo farà mai capire. Non ricorda, non Sa, é vago. Ma ribadisce sempre che lei era una cagna in calore che se lo faceva mettere dappertutto. Io sono più mentale, e un uomo deve prendermi di testa. Con lui a volte non succedeva e il sesso non era un granché. Ma ho capito dopo che era scarso xche quella se lo spolpava x bene. Secondo me lui l'ha amata. Ma lo nega quando lo dico.....non so più che pesci prendere. Non so se stessi sola se starei meglio. Non lo so. Una persona A me cara mi ha detto 'prenditi fuori dal matrimonio ciò che ti completa'. X questo x ora resto con lui. Per opportunismo, per comodità, per i miei bambini, per il sesso. Se al di fuori troverò qualcosa che mi completa allora deciderò.....


Scusami ma sono senza parole per quello che tuo marito ha avuto il coraggio di raccontarti, capisco che noi traditi vogliamo sapere tante cose, ma sinceramente sarei inorridita se mio marito mi venisse a raccontare cosa faceva a letto con lei e parlasse male di lei, dopo tutto è stato lui a frequentarla, e non credo sia/siano stati trascinati nei motel dalle rispettive amanti.
Quando poi si ama, a letto tutto diventa naturale, ipocrita chi prima fa cetre cose e poi denigra.
Se lo avesse fatto non avrei il minimo dubbio sulla fine della nostra relazione. Inoltre tu scrivi che, secondo te, tuo marito si era pure innamorato, quindi non ho parole per descivere chi rinnega chi ha amato.
Ed è pure il mio dubbio, il suo, quello di mio marito, che tradimento è stato?
Non mi consola affatto ma un amico comune che ha conosciuto l'altra mi ha confermato che era lei a tampinarlo e cercarlo sempre, che è una ragazza o donna, oggi ha 29 anni,  problematica ed ossessiva/possessiva.

Comunque, apparetemente, si è rassegnata in fretta, fatta la sfuriata al  telefono, dopo cinque o sei msg i giorni seguenti, non si è più fatta sentire. E' anche vero che mio marito non ha più il cellulare e che è sempre con me.

Ovviamente sono mille le domande che continuo a farmi e che mio marito non esaudisce, e non riguardano certamente cosa facevano a letto.


----------



## Diletta (26 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Grazie per quello che mi hai scritto, so che bisognerebbe ascoltare solo il cuore, però mi chiedo come si riesca a dimenticare il fatto, ad abbracciarlo ancora senza pensare ogni volta che ha abbracciato Lei, chissà quante volte, e cosa pensava quando poi faceva l'amore con me e viceversa, anche se lui continua a dirmi che era 'altro' dal nostro amore e che non si è mai mai innamorato di lei, si sentiva solo gratificato dal fatto che lei lo continuasse a cercare, soprattutto all'inizio, sei anni fa, anche quando aveva un altro, e che era lei a dirsi innamorata di lui, che quando ha provato a chiederle di smetterla di cercarlo lei ha cominciato a minacciarlo di farmelo sapere, come poi ha fatto, non una ma tre volte.
> 
> Posso credergli?
> 
> ...



Ti chiedi come si faccia a dimenticare il fatto: è semplice, non si dimentica affatto, non si dimenticherà mai, com'è umanamente possibile farlo?
Ci si conviverà, come ci convivono un po' tutti quelli che hanno deciso di restare e lo scorrere del tempo farà il resto. 
Mitigherà e lenirà le ferite che, a poco a poco, si rimargineranno, ma questo non significa affatto che non duoleranno mai più, capiterà, a seconda dei momenti che attraversiamo, di come siamo noi...
Abbracciarlo, baciarlo, farci l'amore...imprese difficili che solo un grande amore e una grande passionalità possono permetterci di farlo ancora, a volte con un certo disagio, a volte con rinnovato entusiasmo.
E' tutto così difficile...

Ma poi, cosa vuoi che pensasse quando faceva l'amore con te...sono esseri semplici, poco pensanti, soprattutto in quei momenti.
Concentrato su di te quando era con te e viceversa.
Penso anch'io che lui si sentisse molto gratificato dal fatto di suscitare interesse in lei, così tanto più giovane, ma tu dubiti delle sue parole e credi che si sia anche innamorato per via della relazione così lunga.
Qualsiasi donna avrebbe questo pensiero perché se noi portassimo avanti una relazione di sei anni implicherebbe un innamoramento da parte nostra.
Loro, però, sono diversi da noi e credo che sia possibile una storia del genere senza risvolti sentimentali.
Ricordati che loro sono un pianeta a sé, puoi provare a calarti nei loro panni, ma non ci riusciresti, puoi solo accettare questo fatto e prenderlo così com'è.
Ma pensaci bene: lei lo ha minacciato di raccontarti tutto e poi l'ha fatto. Vuol dire solo una cosa, che tuo marito voleva chiudere e lei no.
La cosa devastante, e perdonami la crudezza, è aver scoperto di avere accanto un uomo inaffidabile perché, avrebbe potuto "divertirsi" con la giovanetta, ma facendo restare la cosa entro i confini dell'avventura e rientrando presto nei ranghi.
Avrebbe avuto la sua gratificazione personale lo stesso, il suo ego maschile si sarebbe innalzato e avrebbe arginato i danni al vostro matrimonio.          
I danni che ha fatto tuo marito non sono da poco...inutile indorare la pillola.
Ce la potete fare con tanto dialogo e tanta complicità fra voi. 
Non so proprio se è possibile rifarsi una vita felice alla vostra età, sarei tentata di dire di no, secondo la mia personalissima opinione, che rimane una mia idea e di cui non sono neanche per nulla convinta, è soprattutto una mia sensazione.

Ma guarda se questi mariticon le loro immani cazzate devono mettere le proprie mogli in questi casini tanto da non saper più che pesci prendere ad una età in cui si vorrebbe stare tranquille.
Ma che andassero tutti quanti sono affanculo...  
Chiudo qui perché mi sta montando una rabbia tale da spaccare la tastiera!!:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma guarda se questi mariticon le loro immani cazzate devono mettere le proprie mogli in questi casini tanto da non saper più che pesci prendere ad una età in cui si vorrebbe stare tranquille.
> Ma che andassero tutti quanti sono affanculo...
> Chiudo qui perché mi sta montando una rabbia tale da spaccare la tastiera!!:incazzato::incazzato:


Madame! Parbleau!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti chiedi come si faccia a dimenticare il fatto: è semplice, non si dimentica affatto, non si dimenticherà mai, com'è umanamente possibile farlo?
> Ci si conviverà, come ci convivono un po' tutti quelli che hanno deciso di restare e lo scorrere del tempo farà il resto.
> Mitigherà e lenirà le ferite che, a poco a poco, si rimargineranno, ma questo non significa affatto che non duoleranno mai più, capiterà, a seconda dei momenti che attraversiamo, di come siamo noi...
> Abbracciarlo, baciarlo, farci l'amore...imprese difficili che solo un grande amore e una grande passionalità possono permetterci di farlo ancora, a volte con un certo disagio, a volte con rinnovato entusiasmo.
> ...


Qua bacino...
Tu stasera gli dici...
Prendi questo bacio è il conte che te lo manda...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Madame! Parbleau!


Eheheheheheeheh...
Sta venendo fuori la vera natura di Diletta...

Apriti cielo...

Una diletta incazzata

fa fora 100 Lothar...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2012)

Cara Diletta, 
Ho una questione Contiana da porti tratta dalla mia critica alla ragionevolezza.
E' tutta oggi che penso ad un mondo dove il traditore la fa franca ed è felice.

E mi è venuta una versione diversa del figliuol "prodigo", che chiamerei figliuol "profugo".

Sto figlio dice...
Padre io sono strastufo dei tuoi casso di valori di onestà ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...io voglio vivere alla grande!

Dammi la parte di bene che mi spetta che me ne vado.

Il padre dice...si figuriamoci un debosciato come te...finirà male...ma male.......

E invece il nostro giovin talento senza scrupoli abiurando ad ogni valore non spreca il denaro in donnine, ma sfrutta con intelligenza il fatto che il sesso sia una grandissima slot machine vivente.

Non torna più a casa e diviene insomma che so un pappone ricchissimo.

Un giorno lo mandano a chiamare perchè suo padre per ricorrere a tutti i suoi valori è ridotto alla fame.
E vive con la pensione minima.

Il figlio risponde, ma poro can...si mi ricordo di lui...è stato il mio primo finanziatore...ridotto con la pension minima?
Dopo na vita di sacrifici? Non se ne parla neppure. Portatemelo e che sia curato nelle migliori cliniche...

Padre non preoccuparti per il resto dei giorni vivrai sereno e felice con me.

Il padre chiede al figlio, ma casso dove hai preso tutta questa ricchezza e potere?
Hai dato l'anima al diavolo?

No padre, ho solo sfruttato le opportunità di questo mondo, senza farme ciavare da esso.
QUesto è quello che io ho realizzato con la parte dei beni che mi spettava, vuoi avere parte con me, o vuoi finire in uno squallido ospizio? ( assieme a Maurizio? OT)....

CHe ne pensi?

Tradire non rende felici.
Ma ocio.
Uno può sempre rispondere felice, no che è na parola grossa...
Però me la so godù eccome che me la so godù!
TI serve altro?
Non vuoi stare più con me, perchè ti ho tradito?
Bon allora ciapa su quela porta e vai.

Occhio a come mettiamo le questioni!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Scusami ma sono senza parole per quello che tuo marito ha avuto il coraggio di raccontarti, capisco che noi traditi vogliamo sapere tante cose, ma sinceramente *sarei inorridita se mio marito mi venisse a raccontare cosa faceva a letto con lei e parlasse male di lei, dopo tutto è stato lui a frequentarla, e non credo sia/siano stati trascinati nei motel dalle rispettive amanti.*
> Quando poi si ama, a letto tutto diventa naturale, *ipocrita chi prima fa cetre cose e poi denigra.*
> Se lo avesse fatto non avrei il minimo dubbio sulla fine della nostra relazione. Inoltre tu scrivi che, secondo te, tuo marito si era pure innamorato, quindi non ho parole per descivere chi rinnega chi ha amato.
> Ed è pure il mio dubbio, il suo, quello di mio marito, che tradimento è stato?
> ...


Quoto
Forse chi rinnega l'altra rinnegava la moglie.
Queste cose tolgono la possibilità di avere fiducia.


----------



## Diletta (27 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cara Diletta,
> Ho una questione Contiana da porti tratta dalla mia critica alla ragionevolezza.
> E' tutta oggi che penso ad un mondo dove il traditore la fa franca ed è felice.
> 
> ...



Caro Conte, proverò a dirti il mio pensiero.
Il traditore che la fa franca ed è felice, dici tu.
Il traditore trae sempre felicità da quello che fa, altrimenti non lo farebbe, non glielo prescrive mica il dottore...
Quanto a farla franca...qualcuno c'è sicuramente che passa l'intera vita tenendo ben chiusi i suoi scheletri nell'armadio e apparendo quello che in realtà non è.
A me vengono i brividi...e mi chiedo come ci si possa riuscire.
Non poter mai mostrarsi per ciò che sono o sono stati, vivere recitando un ruolo che non gli appartiene, troppo brutto e troppo riduttivo vivere così, mi fanno pena coloro che ci sono costretti dalle circostanze, e che sono la maggioranza, ovviamente.   
La vita è piena di tentazioni, me ne rendo conto, e gli umani sono vulnerabili oltremodo, ma è così gratificante guardarsi allo specchio stimandosi.
Ripeto: io sto bene dove sono e non provo invidia per loro, se mai una leggera curiosità di capire come riescano a fare certe cose...
Mah...mistero!
Ci sto ancora studiando...


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


Per darti una risposta concreta perchè immagino fosse questo che cercavi e non vaghi filosofeggi che non stanno né in cielo né in terra, direi che non è che ci da felicità il "tradire" in se e per sé, che anzi, generalmente genera stress, sensi di colpa, timore di essere sgamati and so on.. Ma piuttosto quello che comporta il tradire, ovvero, se lo si fa, generalmente non è che lo si fa perchè costretti, quindi vorrà dire che lo fai con una persona che ti piace, che ti stimola, che t'attizza, insomma, che ti da emozioni che magari pensavi sopite, che ti risveglia i sensi, che ti fa riprovare un'euforia a mille che manco vincere la campestre alle elementari di fronte a tutta la scuola...per dirne una, ahah
A parte scherzi, io la cosa più lucida e bella che ho provato, son state emozioni assurde, che era impossibile provare dopo anni con la stessa persona.
Mi sono sentita a volte diciamo un pelino moralmente scorretta, ecco, ma a prescindere da come è andata a finire, ora posso dire che ne è valsa la pena, nonostente tutto. Se vi avessi rinunciato ora mi sarei magiata letteralmente le mani, perchè sono del pensiero che non vale la pena rinunciare alle cose per altre persone in queste vita, persone che per quanto ami potenzialmente possono comunque deluderti e farti rosicare da matti poi, appunto perchè umane e e quindi facenti errori come tutti noi.


----------



## Daniele (28 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Per darti una risposta concreta perchè immagino fosse questo che cercavi e non vaghi filosofeggi che non stanno né in cielo né in terra, direi che non è che ci da felicità il "tradire" in se e per sé, che anzi, generalmente genera stress, sensi di colpa, timore di essere sgamati and so on.. Ma piuttosto quello che comporta il tradire, ovvero, se lo si fa, generalmente non è che lo si fa perchè costretti, quindi vorrà dire che lo fai con una persona che ti piace, che ti stimola, che t'attizza, insomma, che ti da emozioni che magari pensavi sopite, che ti risveglia i sensi, che ti fa riprovare un'euforia a mille che manco vincere la campestre alle elementari di fronte a tutta la scuola...per dirne una, ahah
> A parte scherzi, io la cosa più lucida e bella che ho provato, son state emozioni assurde, che era impossibile provare dopo anni con la stessa persona.
> Mi sono sentita a volte diciamo un pelino moralmente scorretta, ecco, ma a prescindere da come è andata a finire, ora posso dire che ne è valsa la pena, nonostente tutto. Se vi avessi rinunciato ora mi sarei magiata letteralmente le mani, perchè sono del pensiero che non vale la pena rinunciare alle cose per altre persone in queste vita, persone che per quanto ami potenzialmente possono comunque deluderti e farti rosicare da matti poi, appunto perchè umane e e quindi facenti errori come tutti noi.


Un consiglio, fatti di coca, ti da questo ed altro e visto che tu lo ricerchi, perchè non sniffare alla grande? Oltretutto i danni collaterali finiscono solo su di te e non sull'altro, pensa che culata.


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> Per darti una risposta concreta perchè immagino fosse questo che cercavi e non vaghi filosofeggi che non stanno né in cielo né in terra, direi che non è che ci da felicità il "tradire" in se e per sé, che anzi, generalmente genera stress, sensi di colpa, timore di essere sgamati and so on.. Ma piuttosto quello che comporta il tradire, ovvero, se lo si fa, generalmente non è che lo si fa perchè costretti, quindi vorrà dire che lo fai con una persona che ti piace, che ti stimola, che t'attizza, insomma, che ti da emozioni che magari pensavi sopite, che ti risveglia i sensi, che ti fa riprovare un'euforia a mille che manco vincere la campestre alle elementari di fronte a tutta la scuola...per dirne una, ahah
> *A parte scherzi, io la cosa più lucida e bella che ho provato, son state emozioni assurde, che era impossibile provare dopo anni con la stessa persona.*
> Mi sono sentita a volte diciamo un pelino moralmente scorretta, ecco, ma a prescindere da come è andata a finire, ora posso dire che ne è valsa la pena, nonostente tutto. Se vi avessi rinunciato ora mi sarei magiata letteralmente le mani, perchè sono del pensiero che non vale la pena rinunciare alle cose per altre persone in queste vita, persone che per quanto ami potenzialmente possono comunque deluderti e farti rosicare da matti poi, appunto perchè umane e e quindi facenti errori come tutti noi.


Messaggio al tuo futuro marito. :rotfl:


----------



## Circe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Messaggio al tuo futuro marito. :rotfl:


Kid.....forse adesso ho capito cosa provano i traditori. Perché penso che se tradissi ora non mi farei tanti scrupoli. Perché indosserei una veste morale nuova. Non tradirei me stessa. Perché alla fine in una vita so può essere anche in più modi. E forse i miei primi 40 sono stata moglie devota e di sani principi, i prossimi che mi restano e non sono quanti sono, potrei voler provare le emozioni che lothar fa provare alla sua amica 'iniziata' al tradimento. si 'amerei' sempre mio marito (sta cosa mi fa ridere perché a lui direi così) ma vivrei il mio corpo, la mia anima, a modo mio. Ma fanculo sti principi che non servono a niente! Basta adesso sono libera!!


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Kid.....forse adesso ho capito cosa provano i traditori. Perché penso che se tradissi ora non mi farei tanti scrupoli. Perché indosserei una veste morale nuova. Non tradirei me stessa. Perché alla fine in una vita so può essere anche in più modi. E forse i miei primi 40 sono stata moglie devota e di sani principi, i prossimi che mi restano e non sono quanti sono, potrei voler provare le emozioni che lothar fa provare alla sua amica 'iniziata' al tradimento. si 'amerei' sempre mio marito (sta cosa mi fa ridere perché a lui direi così) ma vivrei il mio corpo, la mia anima, a modo mio. Ma fanculo sti principi che non servono a niente! Basta adesso sono libera!!


non so chi l'ha scritto quel pensiero, ma la firma che usa CIRCE
la scarico, la stampo e me l'appendo nel mio studio....
in formato times new roman 24 ...
è assolutamente VERO !!!!


Circe, io non so come fai ancora a stare in casa con un simile individuo che si mette
pure a raccontare nei minimi particolari, a mia moglie (traditrice) non le è saltato manco per l'anticamera
del cervello, forse per un minimo di pudicizia, però l'incazzatura mia è la stessa di Diletta.
Ma perchè non stanno zitti  e si n-a-s-c-o-n-d-o-n.o.

opsite "g"


----------



## Circe (1 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non so chi l'ha scritto quel pensiero, ma la firma che usa CIRCE
> la scarico, la stampo e me l'appendo nel mio studio....
> in formato times new roman 24 ...
> è assolutamente VERO !!!!
> ...


Caro 'g' i particolari glieli ho estorti dopo notti di interrogatori e ricatti. Li ho voluto sapere io. Volevo che lui la sputtanasse a me, e mi ha detto tutto quello in cui si cimentava la mia amica. È grazie a quei particolari che l'ho distrutta alla Troia scrivendole dei messaggi meravigliosi. Che cattiva eh? E pensare che ero un agnellino. Mi ci hanno trasformata loro in una con la sete di vendetta! Ora le loro performance le conosce mezza città. Come io giro con le corna in testa, lei gira con la P sulla fronte.
Sto con lui perché credevo fosse amore il mio. Ora non so cos'è. Aspetto.


----------



## Vale (2 Dicembre 2012)

Forse rende felici i traditori fino a quando la fanno franca, una volta scoperti, e non parlo solo per mio marito, la loro vita diventa un inferno, non solo per i sensi di colpa, per tutto quello che gli viene detto, che coinvolge i figli, la famiglia di origine, il cambiamento che devono subire loro malgrado, il sentirsi soli nonostante il loro, presunto, pentimento, il vuoto intorno a loro.

Vale la pena perdere il rispetto non solo di tua moglie, ma soprattutto dei tuoi figli, per un capriccio?

Io penso di no.


----------



## Circe off line (2 Dicembre 2012)

Vale ha detto:


> Forse rende felici i traditori fino a quando la fanno franca, una volta scoperti, e non parlo solo per mio marito, la loro vita diventa un inferno, non solo per i sensi di colpa, per tutto quello che gli viene detto, che coinvolge i figli, la famiglia di origine, il cambiamento che devono subire loro malgrado, il sentirsi soli nonostante il loro, presunto, pentimento, il vuoto intorno a loro.
> 
> Vale la pena perdere il rispetto non solo di tua moglie, ma soprattutto dei tuoi figli, per un capriccio?
> 
> Io penso di no.


Anche se non vale la pena lo fanno lo stesso....e queste paranoie non se le fanno proprio. Vanno la, scopano come conigli, e dopo....cerniera alzata e ....amore mio sono rientrato .....alla mogliettina ingenua, ignara e cornuta. Questo è successo a me. Non so gli altri. Ma da questo forum é questo quello che esce fuori se parli con i traditori. Loro sono sereni. Quanto li invidio.....


----------



## Vale (2 Dicembre 2012)

E' successo anche a me, e vista la durata purtroppo fatico a ricordare quanti sono stati gli episodi in cui lui poi mi cercava, mi voleva,  mi rassicurava.

Doveva fare addirittura gli straordinari, perchè ormai dai tabulati che ho è evidente che ogni volta che io rientravo, la notte prima la passava con lei, e la sera dopo era tutto mio.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Dicembre 2012)

*in bocca al lupo Circe*



Circe ha detto:


> Caro 'g' i particolari glieli ho estorti dopo notti di interrogatori e ricatti. Li ho voluto sapere io. Volevo che lui la sputtanasse a me, e mi ha detto tutto quello in cui si cimentava la mia amica. È grazie a quei particolari che l'ho distrutta alla Troia scrivendole dei messaggi meravigliosi. Che cattiva eh? E pensare che ero un agnellino. Mi ci hanno trasformata loro in una con la sete di vendetta! Ora le loro performance le conosce mezza città. Come io giro con le corna in testa, lei gira con la P sulla fronte.
> Sto con lui perché credevo fosse amore il mio. Ora non so cos'è. Aspetto.


sei stata tosta e dura. Ma hai fatto bene....essere deboli in queste situazioni ti distrugge interiormente,
ma per un marito è tutto molto diverso. Ho provato a farle domande, riponendo fiducia nella sua buona fede,
ma erano menzogne. Raccontate da una attrice degna dell'Actor Studio di New York.
Non sei cattiva, ti ha fatto diventare cattiva....e non hai nulla in testa, solo la libertà.
Io aspetto insieme a te, ma ti leggo per avere lumi, per capire ancora qualcosa....del lato oscuro di certe persone.
ciao
ospite "g"


----------



## iosonoio (10 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


Felici è un parolone. Però mi chiedo: perchè tutti e dico TUTTI quelli che hanno avuto una storia ne parlano come se avessero avuto la peste? Perchè raccontano di essere pentiti? Sapevano a cosa andavano incontro eppure ci sono "caduti"...boh!! Secondo me il tradimento può dare una felicità temporanea e come dici tu, fa sentire vivi, solo che se la storia finisce si parla di pentimento proprio perchè è finita e se ne vorrrebbe ancora...se ne vorrebbe un'altra...


----------



## Gian (10 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Felici è un parolone. Però mi chiedo: perchè tutti e dico TUTTI quelli che hanno avuto una storia ne parlano come se avessero avuto la peste? Perchè raccontano di essere pentiti? Sapevano a cosa andavano incontro eppure ci sono "caduti"...boh!! Secondo me il tradimento può dare una felicità temporanea e come dici tu, fa sentire vivi, solo che se la storia finisce si parla di pentimento proprio perchè è finita e se ne vorrrebbe ancora...se ne vorrebbe un'altra...


perchè ci riflettono.
Ma ci vuole molto molto tempo, da quanto ho capito.
A volte molti anni.
E' un comportamento umano, e come tale ci si può pure pentire delle scelte fatte.

Rispondendo alla domanda iniziale, credo che renda parecchio felici.
E' adrenalina allo stato puro. A quanto ne so, peccato che è tutto sulla pelle degli altri.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> perchè ci riflettono.
> Ma ci vuole molto molto tempo, da quanto ho capito.
> A volte molti anni.
> E' un comportamento umano, e come tale ci si può pure pentire delle scelte fatte.
> ...



Ciao Ospite..buonasera..io non ho nessuno motivo per averlo fatto..e facendo tutt'ora.Ti dico che e'verissimo..andrenalina a vagonate....anche paura a vagonate...come qualche gg fa. non trovavo piu'cell..mi e'venuto un mezzo accidente...se lo becca mia moglie...


----------



## Gian (10 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Ospite..buonasera..io non ho nessuno motivo per averlo fatto..e facendo tutt'ora.Ti dico che e'verissimo..andrenalina a vagonate....anche paura a vagonate...come qualche gg fa. non trovavo piu'cell..mi e'venuto un mezzo accidente...se lo becca mia moglie...


fai come mia moglie....ne ha fatto sparire due e adesso ne ha un terzo,
piovuto da chissà dove.
Crede di essere molto furba. 
E' solo meno libera.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Ospite..buonasera..io non ho nessuno motivo per averlo fatto..e facendo tutt'ora.Ti dico che e'verissimo..andrenalina a vagonate....anche paura a vagonate...come qualche gg fa. non trovavo piu'cell..mi e'venuto un mezzo accidente...se lo becca mia moglie...


Sai spiegare cosa scatena l'adrenalina?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai spiegare cosa scatena l'adrenalina?


andrenalina mia cara...l'andrenalina...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *andrenalina* mia cara...l'andrenalina...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Giovine...vola basso che sei nuova di questo posto...
Qui si dice andrenalina...
Od osi mettere in discussione i dogmi del sommo Lothar?

E impara il significato del termine Invornita...
Prima che sia tardi...

Qui si dice sompatia
QUi si dice spezzare una lama
QUi si va nell'eterno dolore
QUi si va tra la tradita gente.

E l'ultima di ignoto libertino è 
a bocce fredde...

e non a bocce ferme...

Ogni forum che si rispetti ha il suo gergo...


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

l'adrenalina è una specie di endorfina, non sono un medico.
La sia può pure iniettare, sintetica.
si scatena quando vince la squadra del cuore in una bella partita,
quando un uomo e una donna che si amano stanno per andare a letto,
prima di un lancio da un paracadute ecc.ecc.
anche mettendo le corna si scatena endorfina, evidentemente.


----------



## iosonoio (11 Dicembre 2012)

Io ho fatto alcuni sport che mi mandavano in overdose di adrenalina, ma non va cercata in queste cose! Vuoi l'adrenalina? Prova a cercarla in qualche attività che ti permetta di sfruttarla al meglio. Se proprio devi tradire è più gratificante avere una situazione tranquilla anche perchè a noi maschietti l'adrenalina fa brutti scherzi!


----------



## Diletta (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Io ho fatto alcuni sport che mi mandavano in overdose di adrenalina, ma non va cercata in queste cose! Vuoi l'adrenalina? Prova a cercarla in qualche attività che ti permetta di sfruttarla al meglio.* Se proprio devi tradire è più gratificante avere una situazione tranquilla anche perchè a noi maschietti l'adrenalina fa brutti scherzi!*




Ma io di situazioni "tranquille" quando si tradisce non ne conosco. E' una contraddizione in termini!
Se invece consigliavi di non tradire a prescindere: ok, giustissimo.
Convincere i dipendenti dalle tresche adrenalizzanti temo che non sarà facile però...


----------



## Diletta (11 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Giovine...vola basso che sei nuova di questo posto...
> Qui si dice andrenalina...
> Od osi mettere in discussione i dogmi del sommo Lothar?
> 
> ...




Troppo forte Conte!!!

All'una di notte e ancora questa carica umoristica!
Ma tu sei da studiare!!
In senso buono, e grazie per il buonumore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2012)

Vi siete fissati sull'adrenalina, l'indizio fuorviante per eccellenza.
Ma è accomunante e rassicurante, come la camomilla serale


----------



## Simy (11 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vi siete fissati sull'adrenalina, l'indizio fuorviante per eccellenza.
> Ma è accomunante e rassicurante, come la camomilla serale


:yes:


----------



## iosonoio (11 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io di situazioni "tranquille" quando si tradisce non ne conosco. E' una contraddizione in termini!
> Se invece consigliavi di non tradire a prescindere: ok, giustissimo.
> Convincere i dipendenti dalle tresche adrenalizzanti temo che non sarà facile però...


Le situazioni tranquille ci sono e sai dove si creano? Nei posti di lavoro, dove la confidenza e il frequentarsi porta a fare un passo in più. Non c'è adrenalina (e chi ti scopre?), non c'è difficoltà e finchè la cosa funziona, fa pure bene. 
Ci tengo a precisare che non è il mio caso, ma è quello che ho sempre sentito dire...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Le situazioni tranquille ci sono e sai dove si creano? Nei posti di lavoro, dove la confidenza e il frequentarsi porta a fare un passo in più. Non c'è adrenalina *(e chi ti scopre?)*, non c'è difficoltà e finchè la cosa funziona, fa pure bene.
> Ci tengo a precisare che non è il mio caso, ma è quello che ho sempre sentito dire...


E' una battuta, no?


----------



## Annuccia (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Le situazioni tranquille ci sono e sai dove si creano? Nei posti di lavoro, dove la confidenza e il frequentarsi porta a fare un passo in più. Non c'è adrenalina (*e chi ti scopre*?), non c'è difficoltà e finchè la cosa funziona, fa pure bene.
> Ci tengo a precisare che non è il mio caso, ma è quello che ho sempre sentito dire...



no no non ti scopre nessuno....
no no....

vorrei tanto sapere chi te le dice queste verità....


che perle ragazzi..prendiamo note ok?


----------



## Simy (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Le situazioni tranquille ci sono e sai dove si creano? Nei posti di lavoro, dove la confidenza e il frequentarsi porta a fare un passo in più. Non c'è adrenalina (*e chi ti scopre?), *non c'è difficoltà e finchè la cosa funziona, fa pure bene.
> Ci tengo a precisare che non è il mio caso, ma è quello che ho sempre sentito dire...


:risata:


----------



## iosonoio (11 Dicembre 2012)

Non ci credi, eh? Parlo spesso con persone che si sentono di raccontarmi tradimenti (forse ho la faccia da prete...) iniziati sul posto di lavoro, altre volte mi capita di frequentare "uffici" dove colleghi si scambiano gesti che non sono semplici "ci prendiamo il caffè insieme".


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Non ci credi, eh? Parlo spesso con persone che si sentono di raccontarmi tradimenti (forse ho la faccia da prete...) iniziati sul posto di lavoro, altre volte mi capita di frequentare "uffici" dove colleghi si scambiano gesti che non sono semplici "ci prendiamo il caffè insieme".


Non è che non succede, perchè poi il posto di lavoro è probabilmente dove accade più frequentemente, ma che non ti sgamino è tutt'altro paio di maniche.


----------



## iosonoio (11 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che non succede, perchè poi il posto di lavoro è probabilmente dove accade più frequentemente, ma che non ti sgamino è tutt'altro paio di maniche.


Mi sono spiegato male: non ti sgama il compagno o il coniuge. Che se ne accorga il collega...chissenefrega!


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Non ci credi, eh? Parlo spesso con persone che si sentono di raccontarmi tradimenti (forse ho la faccia da prete...) iniziati sul posto di lavoro, altre volte mi capita di frequentare "uffici" dove colleghi si scambiano gesti che non sono semplici "ci prendiamo il caffè insieme".


se I.S.I. lo sa vuol dire che parla per scienza diretta.
In ogni caso i posti di lavoro sono forieri di situazione trasgressive.
Ci sono le famose pause pranzo e varie esperienze raccontate in merito.
i grossi rischi nascono quando marito e moglie fanno parte di uno stesso
ambiente lavorativo.
situazione di rischio che generalmente viene ovviata ricercando amanti
al di fuori di quell'ambiente.

Bene o male alla fine le cose si vengono a sapere.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegato male: non ti sgama il compagno o il coniuge. Che se ne accorga il collega...chissenefrega!



Ahahahahahahahhahahahahah! Eccerto, come no.


----------



## Simy (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegato male: non ti sgama il compagno o il coniuge. Che se ne accorga il collega...chissenefrega!


no no ti eri spiegato bene.... 


....comunque.....

:risata: ma che film hai visto?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vi siete fissati sull'adrenalina, l'indizio fuorviante per eccellenza.
> Ma è accomunante e rassicurante, come la camomilla serale


Stessa domanda: in che modo?


----------



## iosonoio (11 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no no ti eri spiegato bene....
> 
> 
> ....comunque.....
> ...


Per favore non ridere. Vuoi che ti racconto perchè sono su questo forum?


----------



## Simy (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Per favore non ridere. Vuoi che ti racconto perchè sono su questo forum?


ma non rido di te...mi fa sorridere il fatto che dici che non si viene beccati!
guarda che i rispettivi partner ti beccano eccome! parola di tradita!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Felici è un parolone. *Però mi chiedo: perchè tutti e dico TUTTI quelli che hanno avuto una storia ne parlano come se avessero avuto la peste? Perchè raccontano di essere pentiti?* Sapevano a cosa andavano incontro eppure ci sono "caduti"...boh!! Secondo me il tradimento può dare una felicità temporanea e come dici tu, fa sentire vivi, solo che se la storia finisce si parla di pentimento proprio perchè è finita e se ne vorrrebbe ancora...se ne vorrebbe un'altra...



chi sono questi tutti? fammeli conoscere, ti prego
non so se si possa essere pentiti delle proprie scelte, se fatte consapevolmente

c'è sempre una possibilità di scelta e NON TRADIRE è una scelta sempre possibile: nessuno ti induce a farla,nessuno ti costringe, nessuno te lo chiede
quando senti una persona che ha tradito dire che ci è caduto per caso è facile che stia mentendo prima di tutto a se stesso, oppure che la "causa" della sua caduta non fosse una cosa per cui valesse la pena mettersi veramente in gioco (col senno di poi, beninteso): quindi si tratterebbe comunque di un errore di valutazione da parte sua.

ovviamente il mio discorso non è esaustivo


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> chi sono questi tutti? fammeli conoscere, ti prego
> non so se si possa essere pentiti delle proprie scelte, se fatte consapevolmente
> 
> c'è sempre una possibilità di scelta e NON TRADIRE è una scelta sempre possibile: nessuno ti induce a farla,nessuno ti costringe, nessuno te lo chiede
> ...


penso che succeda molto spesso che qualcuno se ne penta;un esempio è bastardo dentro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che succeda molto spesso che qualcuno se ne penta;un esempio è bastardo dentro


vero
è un gran bell'esempio, perchè la sua (con l'amante) non era una storia da poco


----------



## Diletta (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Felici è un parolone. Però mi chiedo: perchè tutti e dico TUTTI quelli che hanno avuto una storia ne parlano come se avessero avuto la peste? Perchè raccontano di essere pentiti? Sapevano a cosa andavano incontro eppure ci sono "caduti"...boh!! Secondo me il tradimento può dare una felicità temporanea e come dici tu, fa sentire vivi, solo che* se la storia finisce si parla di pentimento proprio perchè è finita e se ne vorrrebbe ancora...se ne vorrebbe un'altra.*..




Rileggevo la tua ultima frase, ma ancora non l'ho capita...
Il pentimento arriva puntualissimo quando si accorgono che la loro bella unione consolidata e protettiva sta andando in frantumi a causa della loro "caduta".
Allora sono pentiti...ma per essere stati troppo incauti e sicuri di loro!


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> chi sono questi tutti? fammeli conoscere, ti prego
> non so se si possa essere pentiti delle proprie scelte, se fatte consapevolmente
> c'è sempre una possibilità di scelta e NON TRADIRE è una scelta sempre possibile: nessuno ti induce a farla,nessuno ti costringe, nessuno te lo chiede
> quando senti una persona che ha tradito dire che ci è caduto per caso è facile che stia mentendo prima di tutto a se stesso, oppure che la "causa" della sua caduta non fosse una cosa per cui valesse la pena mettersi veramente in gioco (col senno di poi, beninteso): quindi si tratterebbe comunque di un errore di valutazione da parte sua.
> ovviamente il mio discorso non è esaustivo


anche tu hai ragione, approvo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Rileggevo la tua ultima frase, ma ancora non l'ho capita...
> Il pentimento arriva puntualissimo quando *si accorgono* che la loro bella unione consolidata e protettiva sta andando in frantumi a causa della loro "caduta".
> Allora *sono pentiti*...ma per essere stati troppo incauti e sicuri di loro!



so che non serve a nulla nel tuo caso, ma io lo ribadisco

le esperienze personali non sono universalizzanti
e quello potrebbe non essere un pentimento


----------



## Annuccia (11 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che succeda molto spesso che qualcuno se ne penta;un esempio è bastardo dentro


secondo me il traditore non si pente di quel che ha fatto....se mentre lo facevi eri felice e appagato..mica ti hanno puntato la pistola no?

tuttalpiù si pente, una volta scoperto, del male che quell'azione ha arrecato alla persona che ha tradito....


----------



## devastata (11 Dicembre 2012)

Penso anch'io che l'unico pentimento o meglio rimorso gli venga vedendo la devastazione che ha comportato il suo comportamento al consorte ed ai figli.

Ho chiesto a mio marito come pensava potesse finire la cosa, mi ha confessato che era convinto non lo venissi mai a sapere, semplicemente, e che per lui era altro 'da noi'.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> chi sono questi tutti? fammeli conoscere, ti prego
> non so se si possa essere pentiti delle proprie scelte, se fatte* consapevolmente*
> 
> c'è sempre una possibilità di scelta e NON TRADIRE è una scelta sempre possibile: nessuno ti induce a farla,nessuno ti costringe, nessuno te lo chiede
> ...


Questo avverbio cambia tutto.
La consapevolezza delle possibili e probabili conseguenze delle proprie scelte per sè e per gli altri non è frequente. Basti pensare all'abuso di cibo, alcol, fumo.
Non credo ci sia molta consapevolezza nelle cose cose che si fanno spinti dagli impulsi e dalle emozioni. Su questo si basa quasi tutta la pubblicità.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Penso anch'io che l'unico pentimento o meglio rimorso gli venga vedendo la devastazione che ha comportato il suo comportamento al consorte ed ai figli.
> 
> Ho chiesto a mio marito come pensava potesse finire la cosa, mi ha confessato che era convinto non lo venissi mai a sapere, semplicemente, e che per lui era altro 'da noi'.


Non proprio consapevole.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo avverbio cambia tutto.
> La consapevolezza delle possibili e probabili conseguenze delle proprie scelte per sè e per gli altri non è frequente. Basti pensare all'abuso di cibo, alcol, fumo.
> *Non credo ci sia molta consapevolezza nelle cose cose che si fanno spinti dagli impulsi e dalle emozioni*. Su questo si basa quasi tutta la pubblicità.



tu senti di agire spinta dagli impulsi e dalle emozioni nella tua vita?
in che percentuale ti ritieni spinta ad agire da questi moventi?

sappi che per me il tradimento è una scelta consapevole


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu senti di agire spinta dagli impulsi e dalle emozioni nella tua vita?
> in che percentuale ti ritieni spinta ad agire da questi moventi?
> 
> sappi che per me il tradimento è una scelta consapevole


Quasi sempre.
Ho conosciuto poche persone che si autodefinivano razionali: erano le più impulsive che abbia conosciuto.


----------



## Tebe (11 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Giovine...vola basso che sei nuova di questo posto...
> Qui si dice andrenalina...
> Od osi mettere in discussione i dogmi del sommo Lothar?
> 
> ...


a bocce fredde me l'ero persa...


----------



## Tebe (11 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegato male: *non ti sgama il compagno o il coniuge.* Che se ne accorga il collega...chissenefrega!



:risata::risata::risata:

Toglietemelo da davanti.
Subito.


CHANEL PRESTO!











TUMP!


----------



## Tebe (11 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Penso anch'io che l'unico pentimento o meglio rimorso gli venga vedendo la devastazione che ha comportato il suo comportamento al consorte ed ai figli.
> 
> Ho chiesto a mio marito come pensava potesse finire la cosa, mi ha confessato che era convinto non lo venissi mai a sapere, semplicemente, e che *per lui era altro 'da noi'*.


e ti ha detto la verità. *Voi* non siete mai stati in discussione.
Ma capisco anche come tu non lo possa capire.


----------



## devastata (11 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ti ha detto la verità. *Voi* non siete mai stati in discussione.
> Ma capisco anche come tu non lo possa capire.



Ci riesco solo in parte, credo davvero che non gli sia mai balenata l'idea di 'lasciarci', mai, ma non credo nemmeno che lei per lui fosse una qualsiasi, come quelle che deve essersi scopato ogni tanto. 

Non sarebbe andato avanti cosi tanto tempo.

Inoltre non volendone parlare, non mi aiuta certo a capire. Lui continia a minimizzare il tutto, pur ammettendo la durata, circa sei anni e non di più, vuole farmi credere che Lei ogni tanto lo cercava, appena lasciava, dice lui, uno dei tanti ragazzi che ha avuto nel frattempo, ammettendo che lei si era innamorata di lui, ma lui?????


----------



## Tebe (11 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Ci riesco solo in parte, credo davvero che non gli sia mai balenata l'idea di 'lasciarci', mai, *ma non credo nemmeno che lei per lui fosse una qualsiasi*, come quelle che deve essersi scopato ogni tanto.
> 
> Non sarebbe andato avanti cosi tanto tempo.



ok, e cosa credi che sia stato fra loro?


----------



## devastata (11 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, e cosa credi che sia stato fra loro?



Darei non so cosa e quanto per saperlo!


----------



## Duchessa (11 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *chi sono questi tutti? fammeli conoscere, ti prego
> non so se si possa essere pentiti delle proprie scelte, se fatte consapevolmente*
> 
> c'è sempre una possibilità di scelta e NON TRADIRE è una scelta sempre possibile: nessuno ti induce a farla,nessuno ti costringe, nessuno te lo chiede
> ...


Sono d'accordo, anch'io non conosco questi "tutti". Al contrario, tutti quelli che conosco ( tutti rimasti in famiglia..) sono tutt'altro che "pentiti", ma semmai "dispiaciuti" e sommersi dai sensi di colpa per il male causato. 

Il pentimento può esser visto come il riconoscimento di un errore del passato che vorremmo cancellare. 
Ma ..non è forse vero che quasi tutti i "traditori" vorrebbero sì cancellare il dolore causato (a sè stessi o agli altri), ma mantenere nell'animo l'esperienza vissuta?
Qualcuno dei traditori qui vorrebbe NON aver vissuto quello che ha vissuto in campo "amoroso"??
Avete fatto l'esempio di Bastardodentro.. ma, anche lui? cancellerebbe volentieri la sua storia dalla sua vita e dalla sua memoria? o in qualche modo, e comunque, pensa con la sua vicenda di aver reso più "piena" la sua esistenza?


----------



## Tebe (11 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Darei non so cosa e quanto per saperlo!


ma tu lo sai già. te l'ha detto lui.
Era altro, un altro che non avrebbe potuto scalfire voi. In nessun modo.
Tu pensi invece che sia stato amore.
Perchè?
Per la durata della storia?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, anch'io non conosco questi "tutti". Al contrario, tutti quelli che conosco ( tutti rimasti in famiglia..) sono tutt'altro che "pentiti", ma semmai "dispiaciuti" e sommersi dai sensi di colpa per il male causato.
> 
> Il pentimento può esser visto come il riconoscimento di un errore del passato che vorremmo cancellare.
> Ma ..non è forse vero che quasi tutti i "traditori" vorrebbero sì cancellare il dolore causato (a sè stessi o agli altri), ma mantenere nell'animo l'esperienza vissuta?
> ...


Cancellare un'esperienza (anche brutta o dolorosa o considerata sbagliata) è cancellare una parte di sè.
Pensa a un lutto; vorresti cancellarlo?
Certo vorresti quella persona viva, ma dato che non è possibile, non vorresti cancellare quel dolore.


----------



## Duchessa (11 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu senti di agire spinta dagli impulsi e dalle emozioni nella tua vita?
> in che percentuale ti ritieni spinta ad agire da questi moventi?
> 
> sappi che per me il tradimento è una scelta consapevole


Condivido. Ma posso capire anche la domanda di Brunetta.
Ci sono diversi livelli di consapevolezza. E soprattutto teniamo presente che ci sono traditori alla prima esperienza.
La consapevolezza di cosa potrà accadere, dentro di loro e intorno a loro, può essere solo relativa, perchè non c'è un vissuto. Un bimbo al primo tuffo può prendere una spanciata (anche se l'ha vista o gliel'hanno descritta); il secondo tuffo, se ci sarà, sarà diverso.. o lo eviterà.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quasi sempre.
> Ho conosciuto poche persone che si autodefinivano razionali: erano le più impulsive che abbia conosciuto.


dipende a che livello si applica la razionalità

prima/dopo/durante


----------



## devastata (11 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tu lo sai già. te l'ha detto lui.
> Era altro, un altro che non avrebbe potuto scalfire voi. In nessun modo.
> Tu pensi invece che sia stato amore.
> Perchè?
> Per la durata della storia?



Perchè conoscendo mio marito è inconcepibile per me che si sia fatto condizionare cosi tanto e cosi tanto a lungo, tenere al telefono ore ed ore quotidianamente, risposto al telefono anche trenta/quaranta volte al giorno, cose che non aveva mai fatto e che non gli si addicono per com'è!

E' vero che quando è scoppiata la bomba era felice solo per la liberazione dal cellulare, che era, dice, costretto a controllare a vista per risponderle ed impedirle di telefonarmi, come era costretto, dice, ad andare da lei a comando sempre sotto minaccia, ma non penso sia sempre andata cosi, mi rifiuto.

Penso invece, conoscendo il soggetto, che lui le abbia fatto credere, anche solo tacendo, che avevano un futuro insieme, e che lei sia poi scoppiata quando lui è stato costretto a dirle che non mi avrebbe mai lasciata, ma perchè?

Per amore o per convenienza?


----------



## Duchessa (11 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè conoscendo mio marito è inconcepibile per me che si sia fatto condizionare cosi tanto e cosi tanto a lungo, tenere al telefono ore ed ore quotidianamente, risposto al telefono anche trenta/quaranta volte al giorno, cose che non aveva mai fatto e che non gli si addicono per com'è!
> 
> E' vero che quando è scoppiata la bomba era felice solo per la liberazione dal cellulare, che era, dice, costretto a controllare a vista per risponderle ed impedirle di telefonarmi, come era costretto, dice, ad andare da lei a comando sempre sotto minaccia, ma non penso sia sempre andata cosi, mi rifiuto.
> 
> ...


Esiste la paura. E' la cosa che più governa l'essere umano.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, anch'io non conosco questi "tutti". Al contrario, tutti quelli che conosco ( tutti rimasti in famiglia..) sono tutt'altro che "pentiti", ma semmai "dispiaciuti" e sommersi dai sensi di colpa per il male causato.
> 
> Il pentimento può esser visto come il riconoscimento di un errore del passato che vorremmo cancellare.
> Ma ..non è forse vero che quasi tutti i "traditori" vorrebbero sì cancellare il dolore causato (a sè stessi o agli altri), ma mantenere nell'animo l'esperienza vissuta?
> ...


sai che con me sfondi una porta aperta, per quel che riguarda il revisionismo
sono convinta che non esistono traditori pentiti, a parte forse la moglie di Ultimo :smile:


----------



## devastata (11 Dicembre 2012)

Lui nega, ma lei mi ha detto che le diceva che stava cercando casa, io so che non è vero, non potrebbe proprio, ma lei ci aveva creduto.

Sicuramente è stato uno dei tanti espedienti per tenerla buona, ma nel frattempo se la scopava pure, non penso con la pistola alla tempia.


----------



## Tebe (11 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè conoscendo mio marito è inconcepibile per me che si sia fatto condizionare cosi tanto e cosi tanto a lungo, tenere al telefono ore ed ore quotidianamente, risposto al telefono anche trenta/quaranta volte al giorno, cose che non aveva mai fatto e che non gli si addicono per com'è!
> 
> *E' vero che quando è scoppiata la bomba era felice solo per la liberazione dal cellulare, che era, dice, costretto a controllare a vista per risponderle ed impedirle di telefonarmi, come era costretto, dice, ad andare da lei a comando sempre sotto minaccia, ma non penso sia sempre andata cosi, mi rifiuto.
> *
> ...


Madonna che casino che hai in testa.
Il neretto. Mica si contraddice.

Anche se lui le avesse fatto credere, alla fine, tutto quello che vuoi, ma era un difesa a Voi. Del casino che stava facendo considerato che aveva trovato nà matta.
All'inizio si sarà lasciato prendere un pò la mano (è un traditore seriale? Non ricordo) ma poi avendo capito, tardi, che questa era un pò psico, le avrebbe fatto credere anche che era il figlio segreto di Mazinga Z, per non fare scoppiare il merdone.

Scusa, cos'è che non capisci?
Dove vedi l'amore?
Era pure sollevato di essere stato beccato e lo capisco. Anche il mio compagno ha tirato un sospiro di sollievo quando l'ho beccato. Con l'altra era diventata una cosa insostenibile. Altro che amore.

Io vedo uno che si sarà pentito mille volte di essere stato un idiota del genere.
Lo stai sbattendo fuori di casa?
da quanto è scoppiata la bomba?
Ho dei buchi neri di memoria


----------



## Tebe (11 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Lui nega, ma lei mi ha detto che le diceva che stava cercando casa, io so che non è vero, non potrebbe proprio, ma lei ci aveva creduto.
> 
> Sicuramente è stato uno dei tanti espedienti per tenerla buona, ma nel frattempo se la scopava pure, non penso con la pistola alla tempia.



ma la smetti di farti le fantasie?
Minchia.
Lui nega una cosa che dice lei. Tu sai che non è vero e nquindi lui ti ha detto la verità, ma lo dici come se pure quella ti desse fastidio

Che cosa te ne frega se lei ci aveva creduto.
Se era na fagiana succhiacazzi le avrei detto che la portavo nel castello di biancaneve. io.
Eddai!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dipende a che livello si applica la razionalità
> 
> prima/dopo/durante


Quando pensi che venga applicata?


----------



## Duchessa (11 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna che casino che hai in testa.
> Il neretto. Mica si contraddice.
> 
> Anche se lui le avesse fatto credere, alla fine, tutto quello che vuoi, ma era un difesa a Voi. Del casino che stava facendo considerato che aveva trovato nà matta.
> ...


*
"Lui è stato costretto a dirle che non mi avrebbe mai lasciata, ma perchè?

Per amore o per convenienza?"
*
La domanda era..

E' stato costretto a parlare.. per amore o per convenienza?
o
non avrebbe mai lasciato la moglie.. per amore o per convenienza?

Pensa che io avevo capito a seconda.
Ora potrà dircelo lei.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando pensi che venga applicata?


non lo so, ti dico dove l'ho sempre applicata io

prima e dopo


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, anch'io non conosco questi "tutti". Al contrario, tutti quelli che conosco ( tutti rimasti in famiglia..) sono tutt'altro che "pentiti", ma semmai "dispiaciuti" e sommersi dai sensi di colpa per il male causato.
> 
> Il pentimento può esser visto come il riconoscimento di un errore del passato che vorremmo cancellare.
> Ma ..non è forse vero che quasi tutti i "traditori" vorrebbero sì cancellare il dolore causato (a sè stessi o agli altri), ma mantenere nell'animo l'esperienza vissuta?
> ...


se capita glielo chiederemo.intanto la discussione può continuare


----------



## Duchessa (11 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non lo so, ti dico dove l'ho *sempre* applicata io
> 
> prima e dopo


Anche la prima volta?
Da quel che vedo in giro l'inserimento a regime della razionalità avviene dalla 2a volta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Anche la prima volta?
> Da quel che vedo in giro l'inserimento a regime della razionalità avviene dalla 2a volta.


anche la prima
penso di dover ringraziare la razionalità se conservo dei ricordi così piacevoli di quella prima esperienza
anche se mi ha parecchio provata, devo dire


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non lo so, ti dico dove l'ho sempre applicata io
> 
> prima e dopo


----------



## Tebe (11 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> *
> "Lui è stato costretto a dirle che non mi avrebbe mai lasciata, ma perchè?
> 
> Per amore o per convenienza?"
> ...


io ne avevo capita una terza.
Nè amore nè convenienza.
Sopravvivenza. mera sopravvivenza.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2012)

*La mia opinione*

Nel tradimento esiste la parola infatuazione, innamoramento etc, questo è quello che accade nei due, oppure in uno dei due, perchè magari uno dei due sta giocando al gatto col topo. Nel primo tradimento le parole infatuazione innamoramento giocano un ruolo fondamentale, il tutto coadiuvato molto spesso dalla totale assenza di fattori che sono, la solita routine di pagamenti bollette, liti, incomprensioni etc, nei "due" s'instaura quella falsa conoscenza, e quella sottile ma gigante unione che si chiama attrazione fisica e mentale, ( quella mentale totalmente falsa. perchè per conoscere una persona c'è ne passa acqua sotto i ponti) Questo ed altro portano al tradimento.Il pentimento si ha nel momento in cui si viene scoperti, qua subentrano un macello di fattori che portano il traditore a mettersi davvero a confronto con la cazzata che ha commesso e con la realtà del male che ha fatto non solo a se stesso, ma soprattutto a chi gli sta accanto. ( Normalmente si dovrebbe avere un percorso nuovo con il partner, si spera sincero e vero.) 

Nel continuare a tradire il discorso è diverso, e visto che si parla di tradimento, evito gli epiteti che personalmente andrei a scrivere. Ma per non urtare troppo la sensibilità di questi, dico anche, la vita è loro ne facciano quello che vogliono. Peccato che la loro vita la dividono con un compagno fisso, ignaro/a di tutto. 

Ho visto ridere e sorridere di iosonoio, e leggendo mi sono accorto che spesso si ride e sorride di chi dice la verità, non mi soffermo a dire quale verità ha scritto iosonoio, d'altronde è stato scritto, e chi ha sorriso e riso, ha letto.


----------



## Diletta (12 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> so che non serve a nulla nel tuo caso, ma io lo ribadisco
> 
> le esperienze personali non sono universalizzanti
> e quello potrebbe non essere un pentimento




...ma guarda che intendevo un pentimento di comodo, quindi fittizio.
Avrei dovuto mettere la parola fra virgolette.
E aggiungo però che il dispiacere per il danno causato è autentico, per chi tiene alla famiglia.

E la penso come te sul fatto che i traditori non si pentano.
La maggior parte di loro


----------



## Diletta (12 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, anch'io non conosco questi "tutti". Al contrario, tutti quelli che conosco ( tutti rimasti in famiglia..) sono tutt'altro che "pentiti", ma semmai "dispiaciuti" e sommersi dai sensi di colpa per il male causato.
> 
> Il pentimento può esser visto come il riconoscimento di un errore del passato che vorremmo cancellare.
> Ma ..non è forse vero che quasi tutti i "traditori" vorrebbero sì cancellare il dolore causato (a sè stessi o agli altri), ma mantenere nell'animo l'esperienza vissuta?
> ...



La penso esattamente come te e tu l'hai espresso in maniera esemplare!
:up::up:


----------



## Duchessa (12 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel tradimento esiste la parola infatuazione, innamoramento etc, questo è quello che accade nei due, oppure in uno dei due, perchè magari uno dei due sta giocando al gatto col topo. Nel primo tradimento le parole infatuazione innamoramento giocano un ruolo fondamentale, il tutto coadiuvato molto spesso dalla totale assenza di fattori che sono, la solita routine di pagamenti bollette, liti, incomprensioni etc, nei "due" s'instaura quella falsa conoscenza, e quella sottile ma gigante unione che si chiama attrazione fisica e mentale, ( quella mentale totalmente falsa. perchè per conoscere una persona c'è ne passa acqua sotto i ponti) Questo ed altro portano al tradimento.Il pentimento si ha nel momento in cui si viene scoperti, qua subentrano un macello di fattori che portano il traditore a mettersi davvero a confronto con la cazzata che ha commesso e con la realtà del male che ha fatto non solo a se stesso, ma soprattutto a chi gli sta accanto. ( Normalmente si dovrebbe avere un percorso nuovo con il partner, si spera sincero e vero.)
> 
> Nel continuare a tradire il discorso è diverso, e visto che si parla di tradimento, evito gli epiteti che personalmente andrei a scrivere. Ma per non urtare troppo la sensibilità di questi, dico anche, la vita è loro ne facciano quello che vogliono. Peccato che la loro vita la dividono con un compagno fisso, ignaro/a di tutto.
> 
> Ho visto ridere e sorridere di iosonoio, e leggendo mi sono accorto che spesso si ride e sorride di chi dice la verità, non mi soffermo a dire quale verità ha scritto iosonoio, d'altronde è stato scritto, e chi ha sorriso e riso, ha letto.


Condivido la prima parte.
Ma su coloro che continuano a tradire andrei cauta a parlare. Le motivazioni che inducono a ricadere possono essere le più diverse. Esistono modalità "leggere e di divertimento" (alla Lothar per intendersi) ma anche situazioni con problemi sottesi non risolti e molto pesanti (a volte non risolvibili). Tutti quelli che conosco e che non si sono limitati alla prima relazione extra non hanno affatto a casa un partner ignaro..  più frequentemente un partner che non vede, non sente, non parla.. Ben triste situazione, ma forse la più diffusa.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Condivido la prima parte.
> Ma su coloro che continuano a tradire andrei cauta a parlare. Le motivazioni che inducono a ricadere possono essere le più diverse. Esistono modalità "leggere e di divertimento" (alla Lothar per intendersi) ma anche situazioni con problemi sottesi non risolti e molto pesanti (a volte non risolvibili). Tutti quelli che conosco e che non si sono limitati alla prima relazione extra non hanno affatto a casa un partner ignaro..  più frequentemente un partner che non vede, non sente, non parla.. Ben triste situazione, ma forse la più diffusa.



Ma si figurati, hanno ragione a continuare a sbagliare, d'altronde che male c'è? mica è sbagliato tradire! Che poi chi non vede non sente etc, magari è una persona costretta a subire, sai magari non lavora, magari ormai è talmente sottomessa da situazioni psicologiche e non che non riesce più ad uscirsene.

Duchessa, il principio è soltanto uno, tradire è sbagliato, cercare scusanti? ok cerchiamole, ma è una tiritera inutile atta soltanto a dare delle scusanti irreali a chi vuole stare bene tradendo. 

Ma d'altronde siamo persone adulte, mica bambini dove c'è il bianco ed il nero, qua esistono giustamente il grigio il rosso e tutti gli altri colori da contorno. Ed infatti vengono usati.


----------



## iosonoio (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sono d'accordo con te. Tornando al discorso "pentimento" ho parlato con persone che non sono state scoperte, non hanno combinato danni apparenti, eppure parlavano di sbaglio e di non volerci cadere più. Ti parlo di una esperienza diretta: mi era capitata una possibile situazione di tradimento ed ero perplesso, quasi impaurito, ma questa donna mi attraeva come una calamita. Ne parlai con un amico che mi disse "io ci sono passato, stanne alla larga più che puoi...non ti invidio per niente!"


----------



## Duchessa (12 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si figurati, hanno ragione a continuare a sbagliare, d'altronde che male c'è? mica è sbagliato tradire! Che poi chi non vede non sente etc, magari è una persona costretta a subire, sai magari non lavora, magari ormai è talmente *sottomessa da situazioni psicologiche e non che non riesce più ad uscirsene.*
> 
> Duchessa, il principio è soltanto uno, tradire è sbagliato, cercare scusanti? ok cerchiamole, ma è una tiritera inutile atta soltanto a dare delle scusanti irreali a chi vuole stare bene tradendo.
> 
> Ma d'altronde siamo persone adulte, mica bambini dove c'è il bianco ed il nero, qua esistono giustamente il grigio il rosso e tutti gli altri colori da contorno. Ed infatti vengono usati.


Ultimo, nessuno di noi parla di queste cose in maniera positiva. Nè certo l'ho mai fatto io. Sono situazioni che non vorremmo augurare, nè a noi stessi nè agli altri.
Ma sulle critiche andrei cauta, anche perchè le situazioni andrebbero conosciute e guardate da tutte e 2 le parti. Sai, io per esempio conosco partner "sottomessi", come quelli che descrivi tu, sia traditori, sia traditi. Partner senza lavoro, sia traditori sia traditi. 
In molti casi una chiave per uscire dalla melma della falsità non c'è (o non nel presente); in molti casi c'è, ma nessuna delle due parti la vuole usare, o nessuna delle due parti ha la forza per usarla. E beati quelli che ne sono fuori.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ultimo, nessuno di noi parla di queste cose in maniera positiva. Nè certo l'ho mai fatto io. Sono situazioni che non vorremmo augurare, nè a noi stessi nè agli altri.
> Ma sulle critiche andrei cauta, anche perchè le situazioni andrebbero conosciute e guardate da tutte e 2 le parti. Sai, io per esempio conosco partner "sottomessi", come quelli che descrivi tu, sia traditori, sia traditi. Partner senza lavoro, sia traditori sia traditi.
> In molti casi una chiave per uscire dalla melma della falsità non c'è (o non nel presente); in molti casi c'è, ma nessuna delle due parti la vuole usare, o nessuna delle due parti ha la forza per usarla. E beati quelli che ne sono fuori.


C'è chi ne parla in maniera positiva invece.

Criticare? mai. Parlarne? ne parliamo infatti.

Se dobbiamo usare i colori visto che siamo adulti usiamoli, e non solo quando ci conviene, usiamoli anche quando usarli è difficile, prendiamoci le responsabilità! siamo persone adulte. La chiave d'uscita esiste, la usiamo soltanto quando siamo costretti ad usarla, non la usiamo per moltissimi motivi, se siamo i traditi, abbiamo dei motivi che ho citato nel post di prima, se siamo i traditori abbiamo altri motivi. 

Ma la realtà è ben diversa da quello che è un forum, quindi quello in rosso, è realtà.


----------



## Lavarello (12 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> .....Ti parlo di una esperienza diretta: mi era capitata una possibile situazione di tradimento ed ero perplesso, quasi impaurito, ma questa donna mi attraeva come una calamita. Ne parlai con un amico che mi disse "io ci sono passato, stanne alla larga più che puoi...non ti invidio per niente!"


Ciao,
a me è capitata la stessa cosa, identica, compreso l'amico saggio che mi diceva "non fare minchiate".
Ecco, io la cazzata l'ho fatta. Non sono stato beccato e devo solo ringraziare che dall'altra parte (l'altra intendo, non mia moglie) ho trovato una donna che avesse due palle così, quelle che io non ho avuto.
 Arriverò a parlarne fra un po', è ancora troppo fresca.
Qualcuno forse ricorderà i miei primi interventi di quest'estate. Della serie "se giochi col fuoco ti scotti".
Amen.
L.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Ciao,
> a me è capitata la stessa cosa, identica, compreso l'amico saggio che mi diceva "non fare minchiate".
> Ecco, io la cazzata l'ho fatta. Non sono stato beccato e devo solo ringraziare che dall'altra parte (l'altra intendo, non mia moglie) ho trovato una donna che avesse due palle così, quelle che io non ho avuto.
> Arriverò a parlarne fra un po', è ancora troppo fresca.
> ...


Eh, mi ricordo di te. Te l'avevamo detto...


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Ciao,
> a me è capitata la stessa cosa, identica, compreso l'amico saggio che mi diceva "non fare minchiate".
> Ecco, io la cazzata l'ho fatta. Non sono stato beccato e devo solo ringraziare che dall'altra parte (l'altra intendo, non mia moglie) ho trovato una donna che avesse due palle così, quelle che io non ho avuto.
> Arriverò a parlarne fra un po', è ancora troppo fresca.
> ...



ciao!  guarda chi si rivede!

ps. quoto zia sbri...


----------



## Lavarello (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh, mi ricordo di te. Te l'avevamo detto...


Ho seguito quanto scritto in rosso sotto alla tua firma....


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Ho seguito quanto scritto in rosso sotto alla tua firma....


eh lo so, noi ci si prova... ma alla fine ognuno il grugno lo deve sbattere da solo...


----------



## Tebe (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh lo so, noi ci si prova... ma alla fine ognuno il grugno lo deve sbattere da solo...


:fischio:


----------



## Lavarello (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh lo so, noi ci si prova... ma alla fine ognuno il grugno lo deve sbattere da solo...


Hai ragione, ma è bello sbgliare di testa propria, anche a costo di dire "avevi ragione"... Magra consolazione? Boh...
Ne sto facendo un percorso di crescita, ho scoperto delle cose che non conoscevo, anche di me stesso.
Ma una cosa super positiva c'è: ho imparato a non giudicare. Vedo spesso, anche qui dentro (...anche se non partecipavo ero sempre molto presente nel forum, leggevo ogni giorno), persone che parlano di cose che non sanno, che non hanno provato sulla propria pelle. Ascoltare, comprendere, talvolta anche giustificare....giudicare? mai più.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma è bello sbgliare di testa propria, anche a costo di dire "avevi ragione"... Magra consolazione? Boh...
> Ne sto facendo un percorso di crescita, ho scoperto delle cose che non conoscevo, anche di me stesso.
> Ma una cosa super positiva c'è: ho imparato a non giudicare. Vedo spesso, anche qui dentro (...anche se non partecipavo ero sempre molto presente nel forum, leggevo ogni giorno), persone che parlano di cose che non sanno, che non hanno provato sulla propria pelle. Ascoltare, comprendere, talvolta anche giustificare....giudicare? mai più.



No no sbagli secondo me. Non dico che bisogna giudicare, ma avere una visione ben chiara di un concetto e farsene una opinione precisa in base a quello che sei in questo momento è d'obbligo, se poi con il tempo le cose cambiano ed in base a quelle anche le opinioni, tutto ciò ha appunto un nome, maturazione.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Condivido la prima parte.
> Ma su coloro che continuano a tradire andrei cauta a parlare. Le motivazioni che inducono a ricadere possono essere le più diverse. Esistono modalità "leggere e di divertimento" (alla Lothar per intendersi) ma anche situazioni con problemi sottesi non risolti e molto pesanti (a volte non risolvibili). Tutti quelli che conosco e che non si sono limitati alla prima relazione extra non hanno affatto a casa un partner ignaro.. più frequentemente un partner che non vede, non sente, non parla.. Ben triste situazione, ma forse la più diffusa.



Cara Duchessa...se tutti facessero come me!!...ad esempio domani dovremmo vederci dopo tanto.ma ''finito'',ognuno per la sua strada...non so neanche se le telefonero'per Natale.Pochi sentimentalismi.


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Duchessa...se tutti facessero come me!!...ad esempio domani dovremmo vederci dopo tanto.ma ''finito'',ognuno per la sua strada...non so neanche se le telefonero'per Natale.Pochi sentimentalismi.


la cosa importante è che tu trovi donne che la pensino esattamente come te


----------



## lothar57 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa importante è che tu trovi donne che la pensino esattamente come te



mia cara e'ovvio,dal momento che la prima cosa che dico sempre e'''non cerco un'altra moglie''..la seconda''a casa mia sto benissimo''..e la terza''non sono sentimentalista''.chi ha il coraggio di seguirmi..direi e'avvertita...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mia cara e'ovvio,dal momento che la prima cosa che dico sempre e'''non cerco un'altra moglie''..la seconda''a casa mia sto benissimo''..e la terza''non sono sentimentalista''.chi ha il coraggio di seguirmi..direi e'avvertita...


Non vedo l'ora di incontrarti.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo l'ora di incontrarti.


Grande MICIONE PANTERONE, vedi che acchiappi da morire pure qua!!! GRANDISSIMO TVUMDB!!!


----------



## lothar57 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo l'ora di incontrarti.



magari...ma lo credo impossibile,sebbene diversi utenti io li abbia conosciuti di persona.Non e'che vieni per bastonare pero???


----------



## lothar57 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grande MICIONE PANTERONE, vedi che acchiappi da morire pure qua!!! GRANDISSIMO TVUMDB!!!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> magari...ma lo credo impossibile,sebbene diversi utenti io li abbia conosciuti di persona.Non e'che vieni per bastonare pero???


Ero ironica  pensavo si capisse.
Il tuo stile "ruvido" non mi sembra molto seduttivo. :smile:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ero ironica  pensavo si capisse.
> Il tuo stile "ruvido" non mi sembra molto seduttivo. :smile:



.....ma so anche essere di miele quando necessita':smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> .....ma so anche essere di miele quando necessita':smile:


Un micione coccolone


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> .....ma so anche essere di miele quando necessita':smile:



Fantastico panterone.


----------



## devastata (12 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna che casino che hai in testa.
> Il neretto. Mica si contraddice.
> 
> Anche se lui le avesse fatto credere, alla fine, tutto quello che vuoi, ma era un difesa a Voi. Del casino che stava facendo considerato che aveva trovato nà matta.
> ...



La 'bomba' è scoppiata ai primi di novembre, la sera prima Lei voleva che lui andasse da lei, inventandosi un impegno che non aveva, invece eravamo insieme lontani e quindi, anche se lei non ci credeva, non poteva proprio sottostare al ricatto, questo ovviamente l'ho saputo dopo. La mattina dopo Lei mi ha telefonato.

Non credo a mio marito perchè, dopo lo scoppio della bomba ha continuato a negare, a minimizzare, ad ammettere le cose, e solo in parte, solo davanti a prove schiaccianti, anche sulla durata della storia.

Ogni tot si allungava di qualche mese, da me ricostruita per vari episodi e parlando con un suo amico che o sapeva, lui nega, o sospettava e lo ha ammesso.

Non gli credo perchè l'ho supplicato di dirmi se l'aveva portata a casa nostra, ne ero certa perchè la storia è durata sei anni, se non di più ancora a mia insaputa, e la casa restava vuota per mesi soprattutto d'estate.
Quando lei mi ha confermato che l'ha portata diverse volte a casa nostra, lui ha nuovamente cercato di minimizzare, fino ad ammettere che lei ci ha pure mangiato e dormito.

Non gli credo perchè quando due anni fa era arrivato il primo avvertimento, fatto da lei a mia figlia, lui a negare e darle della pazza.

Non gli credo perchè quando qualche mese dopo ho letto per puro caso un messaggio di lei chiaro, lui ancora a darle della pazza e di peggio.

Riguardo al traditore seriale ormai il dubbio è forte.

Lui le da della pazza, ma è stata a lei a parlarmi di suoi tradimenti precedenti, anche di vent'anni fa, e che motivo aveva lui di inventarseli dicendole pure il luogo?  Io già avevo il dubbio da allora, una vaga sensazione, e lei me lo ha involontariamente confermato.

Purtroppo la libertà che gli avevo lasciato gli permetteva di uscire spessissimo la sera e rientrare all'alba.

Io non ho mai controllato se andava davvero dove diceva di avere impegni. Non l'ho più seguito da quando sono nate le bambine, quindi una vita.

Il problema oggi è che non me la sento di vivere con lui che continua ad ammettere solo sotto una pistola puntata.

Inoltre non vuole rinunciare al suo impegno preferito, cosa che lo porterebbe ancora fuori casa per notti intere, e io non mi posso più fidare.

Quindi dopo le feste di Natale, in cui abbiamo ospiti invitati in precedenza, ed un altro impegno famigliare subito dopo, se ne dovrà andare.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> La 'bomba' è scoppiata ai primi di novembre (...)
> 
> Il problema oggi è che non me la sento di vivere con lui che continua ad ammettere solo sotto una pistola puntata.
> 
> ...


:triste: Mi spiace :amici:


----------



## devastata (12 Dicembre 2012)

Grazie.


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> La 'bomba' è scoppiata ai primi di novembre, la sera prima Lei voleva che lui andasse da lei, inventandosi un impegno che non aveva, invece eravamo insieme lontani e quindi, anche se lei non ci credeva, non poteva proprio sottostare al ricatto, questo ovviamente l'ho saputo dopo. La mattina dopo Lei mi ha telefonato.
> 
> Non credo a mio marito perchè, dopo lo scoppio della bomba ha continuato a negare, a minimizzare, ad ammettere le cose, e solo in parte, solo davanti a prove schiaccianti, anche sulla durata della storia.
> 
> ...



:abbraccio:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> La 'bomba' è scoppiata ai primi di novembre, la sera prima Lei voleva che lui andasse da lei, inventandosi un impegno che non aveva, invece eravamo insieme lontani e quindi, anche se lei non ci credeva, non poteva proprio sottostare al ricatto, questo ovviamente l'ho saputo dopo. La mattina dopo Lei mi ha telefonato.
> 
> Non credo a mio marito perchè, dopo lo scoppio della bomba ha continuato a negare, a minimizzare, ad ammettere le cose, e solo in parte, solo davanti a prove schiaccianti, anche sulla durata della storia.
> 
> ...



Non ho parole. Non le trovo per rispetto a te. 


Un'abbraccio anche da parte mia, sincero.


----------



## devastata (12 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho parole. Non le trovo per rispetto a te.
> 
> 
> Un'abbraccio anche da parte mia, sincero.



Mi può fare solo bene, grazie.

Sono sola nella casa al mare, almeno non lo vedo e piango meno.


----------



## Tebe (12 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> La 'bomba' è scoppiata ai primi di novembre, la sera prima Lei voleva che lui andasse da lei, inventandosi un impegno che non aveva, invece eravamo insieme lontani e quindi, anche se lei non ci credeva, non poteva proprio sottostare al ricatto, questo ovviamente l'ho saputo dopo. La mattina dopo Lei mi ha telefonato.
> 
> Non credo a mio marito perchè, dopo lo scoppio della bomba ha continuato a negare, a minimizzare, ad ammettere le cose, e solo in parte, solo davanti a prove schiaccianti, anche sulla durata della storia.
> 
> ...



No. Niente da fare. Capisco.
La cosa in assoluto da non fare è negare anche davanti alle prove.
Posso capire omettere, ma negare no.
E anche il fatto che non voglia rinunciare al suo impegno preferito la dice lunga.
Almeno secondo me.
Ritiro tutto quanto ho scritto prima.

nemmeno io lo vorrei a casa uno così.

Lo cambiamo sto nick del menga?


----------



## Gian (12 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Mi può fare solo bene, grazie.
> Sono sola nella casa al mare, almeno non lo vedo e piango meno.


prima di tutto ti saluto affettuosamente, anche io sono stato qualche giorno 
in questa tua situazione, uguale uguale, e sono stati i giorni peggiori della mia vita.
Fai qualcosa...ascolta musica se ti è possibile, fai una passeggiata all'aria con una
bella sciarpa calda...telefona ad un amico...a una amica vera. 
I giorni migliori arriveranno. Better days are coming soon (anche se non sembra in apparenza)

un abbraccio fortissimo


----------



## lothar57 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Niente da fare. Capisco.
> La cosa in assoluto da non fare è negare anche davanti alle prove.
> Posso capire omettere, ma negare no.
> E anche il fatto che non voglia rinunciare al suo impegno preferito la dice lunga.
> ...



ciao Tebe..ho velocemnte letto e concordo con te.Brutta storia...ma dico io come si fa' a tenere una relazione parallela per 6anni???Tebe sono anormale  ioche la vedo come un cosa squallida??peggio di avere un'altra moglie...che amanti del cavolo..ecco perche'finiscono male.Poi se capisco bene l''altra''pure molto stronza....io alla seconda volta le avrei dato il benservito..altro che 6 anni!!


----------



## Tebe (12 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Tebe..ho velocemnte letto e concordo con te.Brutta storia...ma dico io come si fa' a tenere una relazione parallela per 6anni???Tebe sono anormale  ioche la vedo come un cosa squallida??peggio di avere un'altra moglie...che amanti del cavolo..ecco perche'finiscono male.Poi se capisco bene l''altra''pure molto stronza....io alla seconda volta le avrei dato il benservito..altro che 6 anni!!



Sai, io non mi fossilizzo tanto sulla durata della relazione, perchè alla fine ci si vede pochissimo, una volta al mese per quattro ore?
quattro ore per 12 mesi?
Il totale per 6 anni?
Non è tanto.
Anzi è poco in termini oggettivi di tempo.

Giustamente lei si incazza perchè il negare anche davanti all'evidenza è da stronzi proprio.
Non ti puoi fare insultare così l'intelligenza.
Ora. Magari a botta calda ci sta.
Mattia l'aveva fatto, ma poi mollala.
Rispondi  e stai quatto.
E non rinuncia manco al suo hobby.
Cioè.
Ti ho beccato con il pipino nella guest star di un altra e ancora fai il finto tonto?

Aria. Pedalare.
Sciò.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> La 'bomba' ......


Mi dispiace. Un abbraccio.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sai, io non mi fossilizzo tanto sulla durata della relazione, perchè alla fine ci si vede pochissimo, una volta al mese per quattro ore?
> quattro ore per 12 mesi?
> Il totale per 6 anni?
> Non è tanto.
> ...


Bisognerebbe farlo come''teorizzavi''tu..non piu'di 5 volte..6 anni e'follia..io non riuscirei...e poi Tebe dove e'il fascino del peccaminoso dopo scusa??quando e'la 250esima scopata....

Si lui e'idiota totale..chiunque al suo posto si inginocchia,chiede perdono e hobby o non hobby la sera sta a casina.E anche vero che chi tiene un'amante 6 anni..e'sicuramente anormale..per cui non ci arriva..


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe farlo come''teorizzavi''tu..non piu'di 5 volte..6 anni e'follia..io non riuscirei...e poi Tebe dove e'il fascino del peccaminoso dopo scusa??quando e'la 250esima scopata....
> 
> Si lui e'idiota totale..chiunque al suo posto si inginocchia,chiede perdono e hobby o non hobby la sera sta a casina.E anche vero che chi tiene un'amante 6 anni..e'sicuramente anormale..per cui non ci arriva..


Tu sei un professionista non un seriale.
Se un seriale si trova l'amante tra chi conosce è facile che anche dopo 5 o 50 volte ce l'abbia tra i piedi e dire di no è più difficile.


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> La 'bomba' è scoppiata ai primi di novembre, [...]


Mi unisco a chi ti ha già mandato un abbraccio.

:amici:


----------



## Duchessa (12 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> La 'bomba' è scoppiata ai primi di novembre, la sera prima Lei voleva che lui andasse da lei, inventandosi un impegno che non aveva, invece eravamo insieme lontani e quindi, anche se lei non ci credeva, non poteva proprio sottostare al ricatto, questo ovviamente l'ho saputo dopo. La mattina dopo Lei mi ha telefonato.
> 
> Non credo a mio marito perchè, dopo lo scoppio della bomba ha continuato a negare, a minimizzare, ad ammettere le cose, e solo in parte, solo davanti a prove schiaccianti, anche sulla durata della storia.
> 
> ...


Mi unisco all'abbraccio degli altri. Dovrai farti forza, e forse proprio queste bruttissime modalità te la daranno. Non ricordo se hai figli..


----------



## devastata (12 Dicembre 2012)

Grazie, a te ed a tutti, è importante per me riuscire a parlare con voi.

Si ho tre figlie, fortunatamente tutte maggiorenni, una vive da sola. Una lavoricchia, una all'università.

Poco fa ho sentito mio marito al telefono, mi ha chiesto come sto ed ha chiuso con un 'amore ti amo'. No comment.


----------



## devastata (12 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe farlo come''teorizzavi''tu..non piu'di 5 volte..6 anni e'follia..io non riuscirei...e poi Tebe dove e'il fascino del peccaminoso dopo scusa??quando e'la 250esima scopata....
> 
> Si lui e'idiota totale..chiunque al suo posto si inginocchia,chiede perdono e hobby o non hobby la sera sta a casina.E anche vero che chi tiene un'amante 6 anni..e'sicuramente anormale..per cui non ci arriva..


L'unica risposta che mi sono data sono i 29 anni di lei e i 59 di lui.

Quanti uomini di sessant'anni resisterebbero ad una ragazza che li prende di mira ed ha trent'anni meno?

Il guaio per lui è che lei si è innamorata ed illusa di avere un futuro con lui.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> L'unica risposta che mi sono data sono i 29 anni di lei e i 59 di lui.
> 
> Quanti uomini di sessant'anni resisterebbero ad una ragazza che li prende di mira ed ha trent'anni meno?
> 
> Il guaio per lui è che lei si è innamorata ed *illusa di avere un futuro con lui*.


Ce l'ha, ce l'ha, da badante.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> La 'bomba' è scoppiata ai primi di novembre, la sera prima Lei voleva che lui andasse da lei, inventandosi un impegno che non aveva, invece eravamo insieme lontani e quindi, anche se lei non ci credeva, non poteva proprio sottostare al ricatto, questo ovviamente l'ho saputo dopo. La mattina dopo Lei mi ha telefonato.
> 
> Non credo a mio marito perchè, dopo lo scoppio della bomba ha continuato a negare, a minimizzare, ad ammettere le cose, e solo in parte, solo davanti a prove schiaccianti, anche sulla durata della storia.
> 
> ...



Mi dispiace, tanto. :abbraccio: 
Ad alcuni livelli non si aggiusta più, secondo me è giustissimo che se debba andare se li avete raggiunti per te.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ce l'ha, ce l'ha, da badante.



straquoto e approvo....

mi sei davvero piaciuta.....

:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ce l'ha, ce l'ha, da badante.


Ma dai, magari questo è ciò che spera lui. 30 anni di differenza? A me non si alza l'ormone nemmeno per 5 di più, non capisco...


----------



## Annuccia (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma dai, magari questo è ciò che spera lui. *30 anni di differenza*? A me non si alza l'ormone nemmeno per 5 di più, non capisco...



azzarola..

ma perchè?

manco ad un futuro da badante può sperare in effetti....

scusate ho leto poco e niente quanti anni hanno rispettivamente questi due colombi?


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> La 'bomba' è scoppiata ai primi di novembre, la sera prima Lei voleva che lui andasse da lei, inventandosi un impegno che non aveva, invece eravamo insieme lontani e quindi, anche se lei non ci credeva, non poteva proprio sottostare al ricatto, questo ovviamente l'ho saputo dopo. La mattina dopo Lei mi ha telefonato.
> 
> Non credo a mio marito perchè, dopo lo scoppio della bomba ha continuato a negare, a minimizzare, ad ammettere le cose, e solo in parte, solo davanti a prove schiaccianti, anche sulla durata della storia.
> 
> ...



che batosta.
la cosa che non può certo esserti d'aiuto è la sicurezza (da parte mia) che tra i due sarà lui fra voi due destinato alla deriva e al  futuro più tetro per essersi giocato la famiglia a dadi.
se riesci conservagli un minimo di faccia per i vostri figli e non buttare via i ricordi penando che niente sia più da salvare.
un abbraccio e la speranza di vedere in te l'ennesima araba fenice


----------



## Tebe (12 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe farlo come''teorizzavi''tu..non piu'di 5 volte..6 anni e'follia..io non riuscirei...e poi Tebe dove e'il fascino del peccaminoso dopo scusa??quando e'la 250esima scopata....
> 
> Si lui e'idiota totale..chiunque al suo posto si inginocchia,chiede perdono e hobby o non hobby la sera sta a casina.E anche vero che chi tiene un'amante 6 anni..e'sicuramente anormale..per cui non ci arriva..



....Madonna che battezzo.


----------



## Tebe (12 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> L'unica risposta che mi sono data sono i 29 anni di lei e i 59 di lui.
> 
> Quanti uomini di sessant'anni resisterebbero ad una ragazza che li prende di mira ed ha trent'anni meno?
> 
> Il guaio per lui è che lei si è innamorata *ed illusa di avere un futuro con lui.*



a cambiargli i pannoloni e tenergli pulita la dentiera?


----------



## Cattivik (13 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


Sembra una domanda alla Marzullo... e rispondo alla Marzullo....

E' come i soldi... non danno la felicità... ma aiutano...

Cattivik

P.S. Ci mi aiuta.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Sembra una domanda alla Marzullo... e rispondo alla Marzullo....
> 
> E' come i soldi... non danno la felicità... ma aiutano...
> 
> ...


bentornato! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che batosta.
> la cosa che non può certo esserti d'aiuto è la sicurezza (da parte mia) che tra i due sarà lui fra voi due destinato alla deriva e al futuro più tetro per essersi giocato la famiglia a dadi.
> se riesci conservagli un minimo di faccia per i vostri figli e non buttare via i ricordi penando che niente sia più da salvare.
> un abbraccio e la speranza di vedere in te l'ennesima araba fenice


non vogliatemene, le altre, ma questa è la cosa più sensata che abbia letto sinora.


----------



## devastata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> a cambiargli i pannoloni e tenergli pulita la dentiera?


E' quello che mi chiedo guardandolo, ovviamente per me andava benissimo, Lui, avendolo conosciuto quando entrambi eravamo giovani e belli, siamo stati felici, almeno io, per tanto tempo, di lui mi chiedo se fingesse, ma ora che ha problemi di salute, di lavoro, di soldi, mi domando cosa potesse  sperare una ragazza di 29 anni per giunta disoccupata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Sembra una domanda alla Marzullo... e rispondo alla Marzullo....
> 
> E' come i soldi... non danno la felicità... ma aiutano...
> 
> ...


ciao Catty!


----------



## Gian (13 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> E' quello che mi chiedo guardandolo, ovviamente per me andava benissimo, Lui, avendolo conosciuto quando entrambi eravamo giovani e belli, siamo stati felici, almeno io, per tanto tempo, di lui mi chiedo se fingesse, ma ora che ha problemi di salute, di lavoro, di soldi, mi domando cosa potesse  sperare una ragazza di 29 anni per giunta disoccupata.


permettimi di dire una cosa, non te la direi di persona per correttezza...
è quello che voleva mia moglie da un persona insignificante (ma non per lei):
sesso.
Lo dico da dietro una tastiera, un po' vergognandomi e ti invito a dare uno
sguardo ai tuoi messaggi personali (poi non so se restano davvero personali
o vengono letti, importa poco). a proposito di una certa frase letta in questo thread.
Coraggio.


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2012)

*Si*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> permettimi di dire una cosa, non te la direi di persona per correttezza...
> è quello che voleva mia moglie da un persona insignificante (ma non per lei):
> sesso.
> Lo dico da dietro una tastiera, un po' vergognandomi e ti invito a dare uno
> ...


Quoto!Adoro la trasparenza di questo post!:up:


----------



## Cattivik (13 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bentornato! :mrgreen:


Grazie...

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Catty!


Salve Sbri...

Cattivik


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> permettimi di dire una cosa, non te la direi di persona per correttezza...
> è quello che voleva mia moglie da un *persona insignificante (ma non per lei)*:
> *sesso*.
> Lo dico da dietro una tastiera, un po' vergognandomi e ti invito a dare uno
> ...



trovo una grande contraddizione in questa tua ricostruzione


----------



## Gian (13 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> trovo una grande contraddizione in questa tua ricostruzione



non è importante.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non è importante.



Amico g, scusa se chiedo, ma voleva sesso extra perchè non le bastavi tu, cioè non le bastava quello che le davi tu, o non glielo davi, o...


----------



## Gian (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico g, scusa se chiedo, ma voleva sesso extra perchè non le bastavi tu, cioè non le bastava quello che le davi tu, o non glielo davi, o...


questo bisognerebbe chiederlo alla signora, e comunque non era una faccenda
di sesso. Pare si sia innamorata. 
Per quanto mi riguarda, a me pareva soddisfatta pienamente.
Così arguivo delle sue dichiarazioni, poi si sa che il mondo è strano.

"Insignificante" nel senso di persona (amante) che non valeva nulla,
almeno dal mio punto di vista. Dal suo, non so.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> questo bisognerebbe chiederlo alla signora, e comunque non era una faccenda
> di sesso. Pare si sia innamorata.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, a me pareva soddisfatta pienamente.
> Così arguivo delle sue dichiarazioni, poi si sa che il mondo è strano.
> ...


Cioè, voleva sesso e poi si è innamorata? Quindi non voleva solo sesso, dopotutto. Vabbè. Mi spiace compare.


----------



## devastata (13 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> permettimi di dire una cosa, non te la direi di persona per correttezza...
> è quello che voleva mia moglie da un persona insignificante (ma non per lei):
> sesso.
> Lo dico da dietro una tastiera, un po' vergognandomi e ti invito a dare uno
> ...


Ci ho pensato anch'io, ma lei si è fissata su di lui appena l'ha conosciuto, non si è fatta scoraggiare da una comune conoscente che gli ha fatto subito presente che era sposata e aveva tre figlie, lui era incredulo del suo interesse visti i 30anni di differenza, poi hanno continuato a frequentarsi 'per l'hobby in comune', lui la accompagnava a casa in piena notte e.......................

Mi spiace ammetterlo, ma sicuramente in fatto di prestazioni sessuali è cascata bene, quindi puoi avere ragione tu, ma allora perchè telefonarmi?


----------



## Gian (13 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato anch'io, ma lei si è fissata su di lui appena l'ha conosciuto, non si è fatta scoraggiare da una comune conoscente che gli ha fatto subito presente che era sposata e aveva tre figlie, lui era incredulo del suo interesse visti i 30anni di differenza, poi hanno continuato a frequentarsi 'per l'hobby in comune', lui la accompagnava a casa in piena notte e.......................
> Mi spiace ammetterlo, ma sicuramente in fatto di prestazioni sessuali è cascata bene, quindi puoi avere ragione tu, ma allora perchè telefonarmi?


non sono cose spiegabili secondo la normale logica tua, mia, e di parecchie persone qui dentro.

domattina ti rispondo, ma stai serena. 

Un consiglio _curioso_? Stacca un po' col forum. è un potente ansiogeno, credimi.
Poi a qualcuno questo non piacerà...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non sono cose spiegabili secondo la normale logica tua, mia, e di parecchie persone qui dentro.
> 
> domattina ti rispondo, ma stai serena.
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo con te...


----------



## devastata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Non c'è niente di più ansiogeno del tradimento che ho subito, il forum mi rilassa, insieme a qualcosa da guardare in tv, giusto il tempo di smettere ed il pensiero torna sempre 'a loro due o più di due'.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non sono cose spiegabili secondo la normale logica tua, mia, e di parecchie persone qui dentro.
> 
> domattina ti rispondo, ma stai serena.
> 
> ...



Ma noooooooooooo....

Ma mi rendo conto che per certe persone sia fonte di ansia...

Si mi rendo conto...

Più che staccare bisogna imparare a valutarlo per quello che è:

Solo

Un forum.

E non la Sibilla Cumana.


----------



## Duchessa (13 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di più ansiogeno del tradimento che ho subito, il forum mi rilassa, insieme a qualcosa da guardare in tv, giusto il tempo di smettere ed il pensiero torna sempre 'a loro due o più di due'.


L'importante è che tu qui ti senta in compagnia "solidale". 
Le persone che hanno vissuto esperienze simili alle nostre possono capire o intuire il nostro stato d'animo, e stare con loro penso sia un ottimo modo (anche se "provvisorio") per sentirsi meno soli. Anche nella realtà eh, non solo su un forum!


----------



## Gian (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooooo....
> Ma mi rendo conto che per certe persone sia fonte di ansia...
> Si mi rendo conto...
> Più che staccare bisogna imparare a valutarlo per quello che è:
> ...


dunque, spiego meglio prima che magari si offenda chi gestisce il forum.
Non dico che sia la "causa" di un'ansia o di malessere. Dico solo questo,
che in una particolare situazione, come è quella della scoperta iniziale del tradimento,
alla lunga leggere storie analoghe, peggiori o meno peggio, può avere un potente
effetto depressivo. Personalmente ho riscontrato questo effetto, ma se alla nostra amica,
INVECE può essere fonte di aiuto, di conforto e di un minimo di serenità, ben venga questo spazio.

Di certo non mi è stato utile per appianare certe situazioni che, forse, prese per tempo,
con più calma e non con la contrapposizione viscerale  che mi era stata consigliata, avrebbero avuto
forse un diverso esito (classico discorso dietrologico, me ne rendo conto )


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> dunque, spiego meglio prima che magari si offenda chi gestisce il forum.
> Non dico che sia la "causa" di un'ansia o di malessere. Dico solo questo,
> che in una particolare situazione, come è quella della scoperta iniziale del tradimento,
> alla lunga leggere storie analoghe, peggiori o meno peggio, può avere un potente
> ...


Ma tu però, ti sei inserito piano piano nelle dinamiche del forum giusto?
Non sei entrato qui raccontando la tua storia.
Non riesco a capire l'effetto depressivo.

Se leggi bene, alla fine della fiera, in queste storie di varia e amena umanità ti accorgi che non sei solo.

Questo è importante.
Quando si viene traditi pensiamo di essere i soli traditi in un mondo di fedeli.

Invece bene o male attraversano questa esperienza dolorosa molte persone eh?

Il guaio nasce solo quando si "impone" all'utente di turno, soluzioni al problema, magari efficacissime per noi, ma deleterie per lui no?

Per esempio le scelte di un Demoralizio magari non vanno bene per te, e vanno bene quelle operate da Ultimo no?

Magari ti fa bene macerare sto dolore nelle lugubri e acri forme di un Spider...

Magari ti fa bene trovare chi ti dice, ma non dartene pensiero che le donne son tutte così...non credere di aver sposato quella peggio...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Penso che bene o male
Tradire faccia mordere la coscienza.


----------



## Gian (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire l'effetto depressivo.
> Penso che bene o male
> Tradire faccia mordere la coscienza.


c'era, c'era la mia storia....seppellita mesi fa sotto 3 metri di terreno.
Mi fa male solo rileggere.
Non è importante. 
Nessuno ha la bacchetta magica per risolvere un problema essenzialmente personale.
La cosa importante può essere il confronto delle esperienze, è un po' come imparare
a guidare alla scuola guida, nessuno o quasi è esperto in tradimento fatto o subito
quindi leggere può servire per controllare le reazioni degli interessati.
la cosa più eclatante è la differenza tra tradimento maschile e tradimento femminile.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> c'era, c'era la mia storia....seppellita mesi fa sotto 3 metri di terreno.
> Mi fa male solo rileggere.
> Non è importante.
> Nessuno ha la bacchetta magica per risolvere un problema essenzialmente personale.
> ...


Si grande.
:up::up::up:


----------



## Gian (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si grande.
> :up::up::up:



grazie a te.
Ora chiudo per qualche giorno perchè vedo che sta ripartendo la stucchevole girandola
dei giudizi da parte di qualcuna che, non sapendo alcunchè, avendo vissuto una certa
esperienza pensa di essere Marta Flavi. A metà tra critico-tritatutto e tuttologo. 
ci rivediamo ....

:idea:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> grazie a te.
> Ora chiudo per qualche giorno perchè vedo che sta ripartendo la stucchevole girandola
> dei giudizi da parte di qualcuna che, non sapendo alcunchè, avendo vissuto una certa
> esperienza pensa di essere Marta Flavi. A metà tra critico-tritatutto e tuttologo.
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Buona giornata

Basta non badarghe...


----------



## Circe (15 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> c'era, c'era la mia storia....seppellita mesi fa sotto 3 metri di terreno.
> Mi fa male solo rileggere.
> Non è importante.
> Nessuno ha la bacchetta magica per risolvere un problema essenzialmente personale.
> ...


Non so cosa ti sia successo, sembra che sia passato poco dallo scoprimento, sembri davvero distrutto dentro. Non ti far influenzare dai modi di alcuni utenti, perché anche io spesso sono stata derisa, criticata e lo sono tutt'ora. Ma serve tutto x reagire. Una volta ho avuto la tentazione di cancellarmi. Poi non l'ho fatto. Perché scrivere e confrontarsi su cose di cui fuori non puoi parlare a me serve. Se rileggo le mie prime cose mi vedo piccolina, triste e indifesa. Per quello non le leggo più. Caro g, reagisci, il mondo non è fatto solo di stronze /i c'è tanta gente bella, che ti lascia il cuore sorridente dopo che ci hai parlato soltanto. Ci sono diamiche che non si possono capire. Malgrado tutto però la vita é bella. Un abbraccio tenero ;-)


----------



## Gian (15 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Non so cosa ti sia successo, sembra che sia passato poco dallo scoprimento, sembri davvero distrutto dentro. Non ti far influenzare dai modi di alcuni utenti, perché anche io spesso sono stata derisa, criticata e lo sono tutt'ora. Ma serve tutto x reagire. Una volta ho avuto la tentazione di cancellarmi. Poi non l'ho fatto. Perché scrivere e confrontarsi su cose di cui fuori non puoi parlare a me serve. Se rileggo le mie prime cose mi vedo piccolina, triste e indifesa. Per quello non le leggo più. Caro g, reagisci, il mondo non è fatto solo di stronze /i c'è tanta gente bella, che ti lascia il cuore sorridente dopo che ci hai parlato soltanto. Ci sono diamiche che non si possono capire. Malgrado tutto però la vita é bella. Un abbraccio tenero ;-)


è passato troppo poco, ma è passato tanto (quasi contraddizione).
Non so veramente cosa fare. 
Sono come....mi avessero passato la fiamma ossidrica dentro il corpo.
sto aspettando il brutto giorno della separazione.

l'abbraccio è ricambiato, insieme alla stima.
:up:


----------



## devastata (15 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> è passato troppo poco, ma è passato tanto (quasi contraddizione).
> Non so veramente cosa fare.
> Sono come....mi avessero passato la fiamma ossidrica dentro il corpo.
> sto aspettando il brutto giorno della separazione.
> ...


Non servirà a molto, ma siamo almeno in due ad aspettare quel giorno, io ho deciso pure la data, 1° febbraio, si soffre, molto, ma risorgeremo!

Forza amico 'g'.


----------



## Gian (16 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Non servirà a molto, ma siamo almeno in due ad aspettare quel giorno, io ho deciso pure la data, 1° febbraio, si soffre, molto, ma risorgeremo!
> 
> Forza amico 'g'.



ricambio l'augurio e l'incitamento. 
:up:


----------



## KaiserSoze (18 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?



La felicità non può e non deve dipendere da elementi esterni...altrimenti si tratta di qualcosa di episodico.


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> La felicità non può e non deve dipendere da elementi esterni...altrimenti si tratta di qualcosa di episodico.


Bentornato


----------



## KaiserSoze (18 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Bentornato


Grazie mille. :up:


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Grazie mille. :up:



come stai?


----------



## KaiserSoze (18 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> come stai?



Sempre bene.


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Sempre bene.


Mi fa piacere


----------



## KaiserSoze (18 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere


Tradire rende felici? La risposta è che tradire esaudisce un desiderio. Bisogna essere felici a prescindere da quel desiderio, a prescindere dalla salute, a prescindere dal noiosissimo areosol.


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Tradire rende felici? La risposta è che tradire esaudisce un desiderio. Bisogna essere felici a prescindere da quel desiderio, a prescindere dalla salute, a prescindere dal noiosissimo areosol.


bè.. se non si è felici a prescindere e soprattutto con noi stessi nulla al di fuori potrebbe renderci felici.

il tradimento secondo me non rende felici... forse è una sorta di "ricerca della felicità"


----------



## KaiserSoze (18 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè.. se non si è felici a prescindere e soprattutto con noi stessi nulla al di fuori potrebbe renderci felici.
> 
> il tradimento secondo me non rende felici... forse è una sorta di "ricerca della felicità"



Per come intendo io e per come sono io quando tradisco...il tradimento non è una ricerca...è più simile all'aprire un libro che si intravede un giorno per caso in una biblioteca in cui si entra tutti i giorni, perchè c'è qualcosa in lui che ci attira. E sono pronto alla raffica di insulti che mi arriveranno, se ricordo bene questo forum...ah, ah, ah...


----------



## iosonoio (19 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Chiedo....so che stimola, eccita, fa sentire vivi. Ma rende felici? Cioè.....lo vivete come fine a se stesso senza se e senza ma, senza illusioni, senza progetti.....So che nel momento dopo motel o dopo scopata in auto si sta bene. Ma poi dopo, nella vita nel suo insieme, ci si sente completi? Basta a sentirsi felici?


Ti dico solo sta cosa: questa mattina ho incontrato tre donne che vedo sempre quando vado a correre e oggi hanno iniziato a fare le "sgallettate" come si dice...
Ho pensato che cosa potrebbe essere vedersi, scopare, un'attimo, un'ora...e poi? E se mi viene voglia di rimanere un pò di più? E se voglio andare al cinema con l'amante? Se voglio condividere un momento particolare che non sia sempre di corsa e di nascosto? No, non lo so se ne sarei capace, una donna se la voglio al mio fianco, voglio viverla completamente! Non credo sarei felice...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Ti dico solo sta cosa: questa mattina ho incontrato tre donne che vedo sempre quando vado a correre e oggi hanno iniziato a fare le "sgallettate" come si dice...
> Ho pensato che cosa potrebbe essere vedersi, scopare, un'attimo, un'ora...e poi? E se mi viene voglia di rimanere un pò di più? E se voglio andare al cinema con l'amante? Se voglio condividere un momento particolare che non sia sempre di corsa e di nascosto? No, non lo so se ne sarei capace, *una donna se la voglio al mio fianco, voglio viverla completamente! Non credo sarei felice..*.


Può essere... però... quando hai un'amante... di donne al tuo fianco ne hai già una.:smile: Altrimenti... che tradimento sarebbe?:smile:


----------



## Lui (19 Dicembre 2012)

*penso proprio*

di no, tradire non rende felici, appaga, colma, colora parte della nostra vita, ma non rende felici.

la felicità è fatta di tante piccole cose, anche quotidiane, ed il tradimento in sè, nascondersi, mentire etc. non può dare felicità perchè turba la serenità dell'animo.




come sono profondo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2012)

più che altro è difficile essere completamente sereni a prezzo della lealtà verso l'altro.
se ci si riesce o l'altro vale poco per noi, o siamo piuttosto cinici


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> di no, tradire non rende felici, appaga, colma, colora parte della nostra vita, ma non rende felici.
> 
> la felicità è fatta di tante piccole cose, anche quotidiane, ed il tradimento in sè, nascondersi, mentire etc. non può dare felicità perchè turba la serenità dell'animo.
> 
> ...



rende invorniti....aslmeno lo sono stato per un bel pezzo ieri sera,quando mia moglie mi ha detto,senza preavviso..che non vedremo a cena una coppia di amici,in quanto la lei della coppia, ha cacciato il marito.....sono rimasto di sale....anche perche'ha aggiunto una frase sibillina......


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> rende invorniti....aslmeno lo sono stato per un bel pezzo ieri sera,quando mia moglie mi ha detto,senza preavviso..che non vedremo a cena una coppia di amici,in quanto la lei della coppia, ha cacciato il marito.....sono rimasto di sale....anche perche'ha aggiunto *una frase sibillina*......


tipo?


----------



## The Cheater (19 Dicembre 2012)

per me è una domanda senza senso...
...cioè, capisco che per alcuni l'idea di tradire è come "drogarsi" o "andare su marte" e possa venire naturale chiedere "cosa si prova?" ma alla fin fine basta poco per capire che non stiamo parlando di un qualcosa di inimmaginabile, incomprensibile, disumano...

va bene la critica, va bene il duro giudizio e anche le sentenze a volte...però dai, stiamo parlando di "sesso e sentimenti"...l'uno o l'altro, o entrambi...mica di allucinogeni o fenomeni paranormali...

si tradisce semplicemente perchè l'amante rende il sesso  estremamente piacevole e/o migliore rispetto a quello con il partner...ma si tradisce anche perchè l'amante ci fa vivere emozioni che il partner non ci fa vivere (più)...
oppure ancora si tradisce perchè si vuole sesso in continuazione...questione di quantità, non qualità (molti casi)

non si prova niente, o meglio dipende dalla storia...se è solo sesso ci sarà gratificazione sessuale...se c'è sentimento ci sarà anche appagamento mentale...in più ci sono gli aspetti legati alla gestione della storia...ci sono le eventuali sofferenze legate al matrimonio che va in crisi...i casini ecc...ma per il resto il sesso è uguale a come lo fai tu, e l'eventuale amore pure...sempre di essere umani parliamo..

mi sembra una domanda denigrante...suona come un'etichetta...già bastano i giudizi, le etichette pure???...
come quando si parla dei "fumatori" come se fossero dei marziani...

parliamo di andare a letto con un'altra...una pratica più vecchia del mondo stesso e più diffusa di qualsiasi religione attualmente esistente...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tipo?


stai attento a non fare la stessa fine


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stai attento a non fare la stessa fine


non è tanto sibillina... mi pare piuttosto chiara, anzi.


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è tanto sibillina... mi pare piuttosto chiara, anzi.


quoto


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stai attento a non fare la stessa fine


per la milionesima volta: sei sul filo del rasoio, lothar.
valuta se ne valga la pena ...non hai una moglie stupida.e anche se qui fai lo sborone sai che piangeresti lacrime amare perdendo tua moglie e la stima dei tuoi figli.
auguri e buon natale


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per la milionesima volta: sei sul filo del rasoio, lothar.
> valuta se ne valga la pena ...non hai una moglie stupida.e anche se qui fai lo sborone sai che piangeresti lacrime amare perdendo tua moglie e la stima dei tuoi figli.
> auguri e buon natale



non lo sapevo che in riva al Bisagno nidificassero i gufi..:smile:..Mini pero'esageri io qua'non faccio lo sborone..altri lo fanno no??non ho mai raccontato un bel niente.ricambio di cuore gli auguri.


----------



## fruitbasket (19 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stai attento a non fare la stessa fine


ma sei sicuro di non aver lanciato comunque dei messaggi a tua moglie? Hai un cellulare nascosto si, ma le donne sono estremamente intuitive e non certo perchè dotate di poteri sovrannaturali, ma perchè spesso l'uomo lancia dei segnali di tipo non verbale che loro sono in grado di cogliere...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> ma sei sicuro di non aver lanciato comunque dei messaggi a tua moglie? Hai un cellulare nascosto si, ma le donne sono estremamente intuitive e non certo perchè dotate di poteri sovrannaturali, ma perchè spesso l'uomo lancia dei segnali di tipo non verbale che loro sono in grado di cogliere...



sette mesi ha visto una cavolata che facevo la notte al pc..e si e'fissata..poi le chiacchere dei maledetti paesani hanno fatto il resto.


----------



## The Cheater (19 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sette mesi ha visto una cavolata che facevo la notte al pc..e si e'fissata..poi le chiacchere dei maledetti paesani hanno fatto il resto.


sono proprio le cavolate che scatenano l'inferno, mio caro amico...

la mia fu una cavolata, ma inequivocabile...

...io mi prenderei una pausa di riflessione...almeno fino a dopo le feste


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sono proprio le cavolate che scatenano l'inferno, mio caro amico...
> 
> la mia fu una cavolata, ma inequivocabile...
> 
> ...io mi prenderei una pausa di riflessione...almeno fino a dopo le feste


eh ma tra poco scatta l'editto Lothariano...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2012)

@Sbri...brava!!appena ho tempo lo rifaccio:smile:



@Cheat....ma infatti se non la vedo entro domani...passera'un mese prima che torni qua'.


----------



## The Cheater (19 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> @Sbri...brava!!appena ho tempo lo rifaccio:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> @Cheat....ma infatti se non la vedo entro domani...passera'un mese prima che torni qua'.


...salterei domani...così, giusto per scaramanzia...:up:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...salterei domani...così, giusto per scaramanzia...:up:



dici????neanche due bacini da invorniti???....


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stai attento a non fare la stessa fine


Micione, nel caso vieni a stare da me che ho già gomitolo di lana e lettiera pronti...


----------



## The Cheater (19 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dici????neanche due bacini da invorniti???....


Yes...una sorta di fioretto...

...prendilo come un SEGNALE...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione, nel caso vieni a stare da me che ho già gomitolo di lana e lettiera pronti...


che belli sareste...


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione, nel caso vieni a stare da me che ho già gomitolo di lana e lettiera pronti...


----------



## Lavarello (19 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> ma sei sicuro di non aver lanciato comunque dei messaggi a tua moglie? Hai un cellulare nascosto si, ma le donne sono estremamente intuitive e non certo perchè dotate di poteri sovrannaturali, ma perchè spesso l'uomo lancia dei segnali di tipo non verbale che loro sono in grado di cogliere...


Esperienza di vita vissuta: poche settimane fa' mia moglie, che aveva snasato qualcosa, mi dice "pensavo che nell'ultima trasferta di lavoro non eri da solo"... Io invece ero da solo. Ha toppato? No, il contrario, quel viaggio non dovevo farlo da solo, ma l'altra aveva avuto un guaio lavorativo e non è riuscita a raggiungermi.... Chiamiamolo intuito sovrannaturale?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Esperienza di vita vissuta: poche settimane fa' mia moglie, che aveva snasato qualcosa, mi dice "pensavo che nell'ultima trasferta di lavoro non eri da solo"... Io invece ero da solo. Ha toppato? No, il contrario, quel viaggio non dovevo farlo da solo, ma l'altra aveva avuto un guaio lavorativo e non è riuscita a raggiungermi.... Chiamiamolo intuito sovrannaturale?


ma quale sovrannaturale... non bisogna essere paragnoste... chissà gli indizi che hai lasciato in giro:blu:


----------



## Lavarello (19 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quale sovrannaturale... non bisogna essere paragnoste... chissà gli indizi che hai lasciato in giro:blu:


Dici che non è stato saggio partire con la valigia piena di giarrettiere, perizomi e confezione da 50 di preservativi (mia moglie prende la pillola)?


----------



## gas (19 Dicembre 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Dici che non è stato saggio partire con la valigia piena di giarrettiere, perizomi e confezione da 50 di preservativi (mia moglie prende la pillola)?


sei partito con la valigia piena di giarrettiere e perizomi?
li dovevi indossare tu?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Dici che non è stato saggio partire con la valigia piena di giarrettiere, perizomi e confezione da 50 di preservativi (mia moglie prende la pillola)?


fai pure lo spiritoso. Ah, a proposito... spegni quell'insegna al neon, la luce costa


----------



## Lavarello (19 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> sei partito con la valigia piena di giarrettiere e perizomi?
> li dovevi indossare tu?


...il problema è che non erano della mia misura!


----------



## gas (19 Dicembre 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> ...il problema è che non erano della mia misura!


:rotfl:


----------



## Lavarello (19 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fai pure lo spiritoso. Ah, a proposito... spegni quell'insegna al neon, la luce costa


Spenta, spenta, stai tranquilla!
Ora anche il brillamento da luce propria sta scemando...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione, nel caso vieni a stare da me che ho già gomitolo di lana e lettiera pronti...


grazie Joey...pero'comincio a toccarmi..sai prima scambio di messaggi con diavolo n2 di paese..be'non mi fa'''finiremo nello stesso albergo''...:scared:..che sia un'anatema Tebano??


----------



## tesla (19 Dicembre 2012)

allora questi due bacini da invorniti li vai a dare o no?!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie Joey...pero'comincio a toccarmi..sai prima scambio di messaggi con diavolo n2 di paese..be'non mi fa'''finiremo nello stesso albergo''...:scared:..che sia un'anatema Tebano??


Ohi micione... i segni cominciano a essere tanti... un portafortuna


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> allora questi due bacini da invorniti li vai a dare o no?!


Ciao Tes. Ti diverti, eh?


----------



## tesla (19 Dicembre 2012)

ohh siiiii


----------



## The Cheater (19 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie Joey...pero'comincio a toccarmi..sai prima scambio di messaggi con diavolo n2 di paese..be'non mi fa'''finiremo nello stesso albergo''...:scared:..che sia un'anatema Tebano??


Sono chiari segnali cosmici che indicano che l'universo sta tramando contro di te 

Mai sfidare la fortuna...e avere segnali è una fortuna...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sono chiari segnali cosmici che indicano che l'universo sta tramando contro di te
> 
> Mai sfidare la fortuna...e avere segnali è una fortuna...


vero..ma anche che quando il gioco si fa duro entrano in campo i duri...... e Lothar e'tosto..anche per l'universo..

il primo che ride lo fulmino....


----------



## tesla (19 Dicembre 2012)

uhhhhhh


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero..ma anche che quando il gioco si fa duro entrano in campo i duri...... e Lothar e'tosto..anche per l'universo..
> 
> il primo che ride lo fulmino....


ehm... sì... beh... se hai bisogno... io mi auguro di no ... però... sai dove trovarmi.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> @Sbri...brava!!appena ho tempo lo rifaccio:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> @Cheat*....ma infatti se non la vedo entro domani...passera'un mese prima che torni qua'*.



Ma a te che ti cambia ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma a te che ti cambia ?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
... non ti posso smeraldare ma... GRANDIOSA!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ... non ti posso smeraldare ma... GRANDIOSA!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



fatto io


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ... non ti posso smeraldare ma... GRANDIOSA!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Geniale più che altro.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma a te che ti cambia ?



pensandoci bene un bel niente..come sempre..sarebbe un valore aggiunto..tipo l'iva no????


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fatto io



idem :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stai attento a non fare la stessa fine



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> per me è una domanda senza senso...
> ...cioè, capisco che per alcuni l'idea di tradire è come "drogarsi" o "andare su marte" e possa venire naturale chiedere "cosa si prova?" ma alla fin fine basta poco per capire che non stiamo parlando di un qualcosa di inimmaginabile, incomprensibile, disumano...
> 
> va bene la critica, va bene il duro giudizio e anche le sentenze a volte...però dai, stiamo parlando di "sesso e sentimenti"...l'uno o l'altro, o entrambi...mica di allucinogeni o fenomeni paranormali...
> ...


Vuoi stare un po' zitto eh?:malocchio::malocchio::malocchio:


----------



## Duchessa (19 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> per me è una domanda senza senso...
> ...cioè, capisco che per alcuni l'idea di tradire è come "drogarsi" o "andare su marte" e possa venire naturale chiedere "cosa si prova?" ma alla fin fine basta poco per capire che non stiamo parlando di un qualcosa di inimmaginabile, incomprensibile, disumano...
> 
> va bene la critica, va bene il duro giudizio e anche le sentenze a volte...però dai, stiamo parlando di "sesso e sentimenti"...l'uno o l'altro, o entrambi...mica di allucinogeni o fenomeni paranormali...
> ...


Mitico! Bacio in fronte accademico.


----------



## Duchessa (19 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per la milionesima volta: sei sul filo del rasoio, lothar.
> valuta se ne valga la pena ...non hai una moglie stupida.e anche se qui fai lo sborone sai che *piangeresti lacrime amare perdendo tua moglie e l*a stima dei tuoi figli.
> auguri e buon natale


Qualcosa mi dice che questo non accadrà


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Qualcosa mi dice che questo non accadrà


nessuno glielo augura,tantomeno io.
e non è una cosa sulla quale possa divertirmi a fare della sterile ironia, in fondo credo che lothar mi abbia capita .
tu invece non hai capito che qui non siamo a giocare a guardie e ladri dove i secondi son così divertenti e trasgressivi, parliamo di famiglie, di figli e di rapporti decennali che buttare via per una paio di scopate è un vero peccato.
tu pensala come vuoi e mollami


----------



## Duchessa (19 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno glielo augura,tantomeno io.
> e non è una cosa sulla quale possa divertirmi a fare della sterile ironia, in fondo credo che lothar mi abbia capita .
> tu invece non hai capito che qui non siamo a giocare a guardie e ladri dove i secondi son così divertenti e trasgressivi, parliamo di famiglie, di figli e di rapporti decennali che buttare via per una paio di scopate è un vero peccato.
> tu pensala come vuoi e mollami


Nervosa
io no:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno glielo augura,tantomeno io.
> e non è una cosa sulla quale possa divertirmi a fare della sterile ironia, in fondo credo che lothar mi abbia capita .
> tu invece non hai capito che qui non siamo a giocare a guardie e ladri dove i secondi son così divertenti e trasgressivi, parliamo di famiglie, di figli e di rapporti decennali che buttare via per una paio di scopate è un vero peccato.
> tu pensala come vuoi e mollami


Tranquilla nessuno butta via niente per un paio di scopate...
Quelli che buttano via è perchè scoprono, loro malgrado, quello che sta a monte, e dietro a quelle scopate...

Questo è il guaio.


----------



## iosonoio (21 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquilla nessuno butta via niente per un paio di scopate...
> Quelli che buttano via è perchè scoprono, loro malgrado, quello che sta a monte, e dietro a quelle scopate...
> 
> Questo è il guaio.


Puoi spiegarti meglio? Sta cosa mi interessa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquilla nessuno butta via niente per un paio di scopate...
> Quelli che buttano via è perchè scoprono, loro malgrado, quello che sta a monte, e dietro a quelle scopate...
> 
> Questo è il guaio.


Certamente. :up:


----------



## iosonoio (21 Dicembre 2012)

Non credo di aver capito completamente...


----------



## fruitbasket (21 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Non credo di aver capito completamente...


 penso che intenda dire che una scopata fuori dal matrimonio pur con tutto quello che consegue in termini di angoscia e rabbia per il tradito non è in grado di incrinare il rapporto di due persone che si amano. Dietro a quel tradimento c'è però sempre un disagio che va affrontato e la coppia scoppia se non si riesce o non si vuole affrontarlo.


----------



## iosonoio (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ok, grazie.
:up:


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie Joey...pero'comincio a toccarmi..sai prima scambio di messaggi con diavolo n2 di paese..be'non mi fa'''finiremo nello stesso albergo''...:scared:..*che sia un'anatema Tebano??*


me lo ero perso.
Copmunque no.
Il mio anatema è solo pipino mollo e guest star secca.


Hai il pipino diversamente duro ?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno glielo augura,tantomeno io.
> e non è una cosa sulla quale possa divertirmi a fare della sterile ironia, in fondo credo che lothar mi abbia capita .
> tu invece non hai capito che qui non siamo a giocare a guardie e ladri dove i secondi son così divertenti e trasgressivi, parliamo di famiglie, di figli e di rapporti decennali che buttare via per una paio di scopate è un vero peccato.
> tu pensala come vuoi e mollami


Come dice The Cheater gli esseri umani sono umani... ovvero stupidi.
Amano le emozioni e il rischio.
Altrimenti si spiegherebbe il successo di lotterie e casinò?
E' proprio l'idea di mettere in pericolo tutto per qualcosa che non vale granché che dà emozione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come dice The Cheater gli esseri umani sono umani... ovvero stupidi.
> Amano gli emozioni e il rischio.
> Altrimenti si spiegherebbe il successo di lotterie e casinò?
> *E' proprio l'idea di mettere in pericolo tutto per qualcosa che non vale granché che dà emozione*.



direi più correttamente che possiedono una parte di stupidità pronta a prendere il sopravvento, se non controllata

dissento sull'affermazione in neretto, almeno a me non è mai capitato che ciò che mi da emozione sia un qualcosa che non vale granchè
mettere in pericolo cose importanti per una sorta di gioco può dare al massimo una scarica di adrenalina che stordisce per un periodo limitatissimo, poi subentra quella mediazione razionale che controlla anche gli istinti più beceri


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> direi più correttamente che possiedono una parte di stupidità pronta a prendere il sopravvento, se non controllata
> 
> dissento sull'affermazione in neretto, almeno a me non è mai capitato che ciò che mi da emozione sia un qualcosa che non vale granchè
> mettere in pericolo cose importanti per una sorta di gioco può dare al massimo una scarica di adrenalina che stordisce per un periodo limitatissimo, poi subentra quella mediazione razionale che controlla anche gli istinti più beceri


Se una cosa vale la si sceglie non si tiene in coda e di riserva.
Vale per noi amanti e per chi è il nostro amante.
Non è piacevole da accettare, ma è così.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> direi più correttamente che possiedono una parte di stupidità pronta a prendere il sopravvento, se non controllata
> 
> dissento sull'affermazione in neretto, almeno a me non è mai capitato che ciò che mi da emozione sia un qualcosa che non vale granchè
> mettere in pericolo cose importanti per una sorta di gioco può dare al massimo una scarica di adrenalina che stordisce per un periodo limitatissimo, poi subentra quella mediazione razionale che controlla anche gli istinti più beceri


Quello che sceglie Lothar e molti altri che ho letto, vale meno di un concerto di D'Alessio.
:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> penso che intenda dire che una scopata fuori dal matrimonio pur con tutto quello che consegue in termini di angoscia e rabbia per il tradito non è in grado di incrinare il rapporto di due persone che si amano. Dietro a quel tradimento c'è però sempre un disagio che va affrontato e la coppia scoppia se non si riesce o non si vuole affrontarlo.


No per me na scopata è solo na scopata.
Inutile costruirci un mondo sopra sotto e dietro.

Ma se scopri che quella scopata è il coronamento di mesi e mesi di sentimenti...
Se scopri che quella scopata è perchè lei è innamorata persa di lui...allora è diverso no?

Ok me so ciavà n'altro che non sei tu, ok, ma ti ho sempre detto no che ohi insomma sono un po' come dire...ehm...sai no....ehm...dai l'ho fatto contento sto qua...dai perdoname...

E' un discorso...

Sentirsi traditi da quella che invece da sempre si proclama come la persona pì onesta e sincera del mondo è diverso no?

Se è una donna così a tradirmi...

Non mi incazzo sai?

Ma le rido in faccia per il resto dei miei giorni...
E le attacco un cartello sulla schiena...eccola qua, pubblico ludibrio, per quella che ha passato la vita a far la morale alle altre e dopo è peggio di loro...eh no eh? E porca vacca mi sono portato in casa na donna del genere...ma porc eh?

Insomma se siamo sposati da vent'anni e tu un giorno mi dici...ah sai cinque anni fa...ho avuto uno sbandamento ecc..ecc...ecc...mi sono fatta l'architetto...io ti rispondo...ah adesso ho capito perchè ricevevi quei regali eh?

Insomma lui se l'è avuta per due sere, io tutto il resto della vita...che m'importa di quelle due sere...diciamo...da pazzerella?

Ma quella che ti fa passare una vita d'inferno e scopri che lo fa perchè ha sempre amato un' altro e tu eri un ripiego...
Anche se non ci ha mai scopato...
Quella si che è roba amara eh?


----------



## Tebe (22 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come dice The Cheater gli esseri umani sono umani... ovvero stupidi.
> Amano le emozioni e il rischio.
> Altrimenti si spiegherebbe il successo di lotterie e casinò?
> *E' proprio l'idea di mettere in pericolo tutto per qualcosa che non vale granché che dà emozione.*



ma dissento assolutamente.
In quel momento quella cosa vale molto se no sei uno che ha bisogno dell'accompagnamento.


----------



## Tebe (22 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che sceglie Lothar e molti altri che ho letto, vale meno di un concerto di D'Alessio.
> :mexican:


Perchè tu credi a tutto quello che scrive lothar sul nulla delle sue amanti?

Se è così allora hai ragione.


----------



## fruitbasket (22 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No per me na scopata è solo na scopata.
> Inutile costruirci un mondo sopra sotto e dietro.
> 
> Ma se scopri che quella scopata è il coronamento di mesi e mesi di sentimenti...
> ...


E' esattamente quello che intendevo, ma la tua attitudine alla tastiera   ti fa essere molto più esplicativo.  Ma come fai a sapere dopo cinque anni se l'architetto non le aveva fatto girare la testa davvero? si sta ancora con te, ma magari per ripiego, perchè si è resa conto che l'architetto teneva famiglia e non l'avrebbe mai mollata per lei, perchè si hanno dei figli, perchè in fondo ha scopato male, perchè... perchè.... perchè....
insomma possono rimanere strascichi e dubbi anche dopo che le cose sono venute fuori e si son chiarite no?


----------



## Diletta (22 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che intendevo, ma la tua attitudine alla tastiera   ti fa essere molto più esplicativo.  Ma come fai a sapere dopo cinque anni se l'architetto non le aveva fatto girare la testa davvero? si sta ancora con te,* ma magari per ripiego,* perchè si è resa conto che l'architetto teneva famiglia e non l'avrebbe mai mollata per lei, perchè si hanno dei figli, perchè in fondo ha scopato male, perchè... perchè.... perchè....
> insomma possono rimanere strascichi e dubbi anche dopo che le cose sono venute fuori e si son chiarite no?




Se è per ripiego, il proprio compagno si accorge di esserlo...la commedia non ce la fa nessuno a reggerla a lungo.
E se invece, le avesse davvero fatto girare la testa, ma si fosse trattato di un fuoco di paglia e lei ne fosse consapevole?
Avrebbe ancora tutta questa importanza per te?


----------



## fruitbasket (22 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se è per ripiego, il proprio compagno si accorge di esserlo...la commedia non ce la fa nessuno a reggerla a lungo.
> *E se invece, le avesse davvero fatto girare la testa, ma si fosse trattato di un fuoco di paglia e lei ne fosse consapevole?*
> *Avrebbe ancora tutta questa importanza per te?*



certo che si mia cara , e mi roderebbe pure il cazzo!
magari si può essere anche innamorati di due persone diverse, in misura o modalità differenti, ma è pur sempre possibile, oltre che inaccettabile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una cosa vale la si sceglie non si tiene in coda e di riserva.
> Vale per noi amanti e per chi è il nostro amante.
> Non è piacevole da accettare, ma è così.


Si vede che per te è così.
Le persone a cui tengo non sono mai riserve. Sono loro, ognuna col suo proprio valore.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che intendevo, ma la tua attitudine alla tastiera   ti fa essere molto più esplicativo.  Ma come fai a sapere dopo cinque anni se l'architetto non le aveva fatto girare la testa davvero? si sta ancora con te, ma magari per ripiego, perchè si è resa conto che l'architetto teneva famiglia e non l'avrebbe mai mollata per lei, perchè si hanno dei figli, perchè in fondo ha scopato male, perchè... perchè.... perchè....
> insomma possono rimanere strascichi e dubbi anche dopo che le cose sono venute fuori e si son chiarite no?


Vedi, secondo me, in ogni persona ci sono delle zone d'ombra, delle terre di nessuno, dove, soprattutto in coppia, è meglio non entrare mai.

Stiamo insieme ad una persona per un sacco di ragioni, tutte vere e tutte false, tutte buone e tutte cattive.

Per me comunque è come un ago della bilancia economica.
Se i vantaggi di qualsiasi natura, a stare insieme, superano gli svantaggi, si sta assieme.
Altrimenti si rompe.

Il problema è che non sempre gli strumenti con cui misuriamo l'altro sono ben calibrati.

Gli strascichi e i dubbi, denunciano solo la nostra insicurezza, e i veci qua dicono, se badi a tutto mori matto.

Pensa comunque come una terza persona bene o male rappresenti per noi, una minaccia, una sfida ( una sfiga) ecc.ecc..ecc...

Si ha il terrore che lei scelga un'altro perchè in definitiva migliore di noi, e che getti una mazzata sulle nostre distimie.

Ma c'è un ma.
C'è il vissuto bene o male.

Stare tanto tempo con una persona significa anche plasmarsi in una certa misura con lei.

Esempio.
Secondo me, a mio modestissimo parere, per una donna, stare assieme a me, è semplicissimo.

Invece, dai dati raccolti dalle mie amiche, dicono: Certo che tua moglie, conte è una donna di una pazienza infinita.
Io mica mi accorgo che ci vuole pazienza...

Io mica ne ho di pazienza...

Allora: Io sai, avevo conosciuto una che mi sembrava cento volte meglio di mia moglie, anzi, l'ha veramente sbaragliata, una con cui non poteva competere in nessun campo.

Ma...

L'ha fottuta proprio con la pazienza.

Vero questa qui, te lo giuro, mi sembrava il top, del top, del top...pensa che tutti al bar, mi chiedevano, ma dove hai trovato sta donna qua....

Poi mi accorsi che mai, sarei stato capace di stare bene con questa donna.

Cominciarono i conflitti.

E neanche io, sapevo di essere molto distruttivo, quando vengo messo in una condizione di conflitto.

Sullo scopare meglio o peggio, non so che dirti, a me sembra, che ogni donna faccia sesso a modo suo, e non mi è mai venuto in mente di fare dei paragoni o classifiche. Quindi ingenuamente, penso che anche le donne, ragionino così.

Ma capisco che noi maschi, temiamo sempre che arrivi qualcuno con il ciccio pì belo, pì lungo, pì duro....

Poi nel tempo capisci, che un ciccio, per far felice una donna, deve avere anche una montagna di altre caratteristiche corollarie, che non si improvvisano mai, con un amante occasionale.

Esempio.
Viene nella mia chiesa il migliore concertista d'organo del mondo.
Bon è impossibile che lui lo sappia suonare meglio di me. 
E io lo suonare meglio di chiunque altro, non perchè più bravo esecutore, ma perchè negli anni ho imparato a sviscerare tutte le sue caratteristiche...

Non facciamoci governare dalle nostre paure.

Insomma cari ragazzi...tradire non rende nè felici nè infelici, ma taglia l'aria no?


----------



## fruitbasket (22 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi, secondo me, in ogni persona ci sono delle zone d'ombra, delle terre di nessuno, dove, soprattutto in coppia, è meglio non entrare mai.
> 
> Stiamo insieme ad una persona per un sacco di ragioni, tutte vere e tutte false, tutte buone e tutte cattive.
> 
> ...



Lo dico con la morte nel cuore ma... saresti un uomo da sposare!! 
Hai ragione non siamo i migliori uomini del mondo ne le nostre mogli sono le migliori donne del mondo, però ci siamo scelti e questo basta, no?

Chissà se Bach quando attraversò mezza Germania per andare a sentire Buxtehude abbia avuto la tentazione di farsi un giro col suo organo e magari non solo con l'organo? con sedici marmocchi in giro per casa un po di sano svago...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Lo dico con la morte nel cuore ma... saresti un uomo da sposare!!
> Hai ragione non siamo i migliori uomini del mondo ne le nostre mogli sono le migliori donne del mondo, però ci siamo scelti e questo basta, no?
> 
> Chissà se Bach quando attraversò mezza Germania per andare a sentire Buxtehude abbia avuto la tentazione di farsi un giro col suo organo e magari non solo con l'organo? con sedici marmocchi in giro per casa un po di sano svago...


Mah...perchè scelti?
Trovati.

Si vero J.S.Bach
Fece quel viaggio.

Pare che Buxtehude volesse dargli in moglie sua figlia, ma pare che Bach, allora scappò via.

Però fece anche un altro viaggio, lasciando a casa moglie Barbara e sei figli.
Tornato trovò moglie sepolta e sei bambini a cui badare.

Poi conobbe Anna Magdalena Wulcken si sposarono ed ebbero altri tredici figli.
Questa seconda moglie è autrice della piccola cronaca della sua vita con il maestro.

Non si sa se sia vera, ma a me commuove molto leggerla.

Visto dalla moglie:

Ora non voglio pretendere che fosse avvenente - sono rari i Bach che possono dire di esserlo - ma aveva un aspetto da cui traspariva la potenza dell'ingegno. I suoi lineamenti più notevoli erano la fronte massiccia e gli occhi con le sopracciglia marcate e come corrugate nello sforzo del pensiero. Aveva occhi che ascoltavano. La bocca larga, mobile, generosa, aveva gli angoli una ruga di bonaria ilarità. La mascella quadrata e ampia pareva equilibrare la vastità della fronte. Nessuno poteva guardarlo senza ritornarlo a vedere; v'era in lui qualche cosa di notevole che gli altri sentivano ma di cui egli non si rendeva assolutamente conto. Una delle sue caratteristiche che più mi impressionaorono, fu quel misto di grandezza e di umiltà.

Poi più avanti dice quasi insomma temendo ritorsioni, che aveva un carattere ostinatissimo, che se si ficcava in testa una cosa non c'era verso di smuoverlo, che aveva estremo rispetto delle autorità e dell'ordine, ma che non tollerava nessuna ingerenza nelle sue competenze, e che non tollerava nessuna critica alla sua famiglia. 

Insomma come marito Bach era un uomo molto protettivo.
La moglie dice anche che era parsimonioso e indefesso lavoratore.

Invece se pensiamo che so a Mozart...povera moglie eh?


----------



## fruitbasket (22 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Invece se pensiamo che so a Mozart...povera moglie eh?*



se l'idea che si era fatta di musicista-marito era quella dello zio... deve effettivamente esserci rimasta maluccio


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè tu credi a tutto quello che scrive lothar sul nulla delle sue amanti?
> 
> Se è così allora hai ragione.


Io credo a quello che leggo. 
Che senso ha non credere?
Tutti se la raccontano? Allora anche tu non sei credibile.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo a quello che leggo.
> Che senso ha non credere?
> Tutti se la raccontano? Allora anche tu non sei credibile.


Infatti Tebe 
è na donna

Incredibile:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Aveccene di Tebine...aveccene...


----------

